# Olight Smini



## kj2 (Sep 22, 2016)

No specs known atm.

Looks like an even smaller version of the S1.


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



kj2 said:


> No specs known atm.
> 
> Looks like an even smaller version of the S1.


Nice


----------



## niktak11 (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

That purple one looks nice


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Cool. Where did you get the info?


----------



## Ryp (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Finally! :twothumbs Been waiting for more information/photos since this video:


----------



## Capolini (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I wonder if that will take a 16340? Maybe even a smaller battery? Maybe a 10180 like the DQG SPY?

After research the 16340 would be more like it!


----------



## Lexington Jim (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Do you have any idea what size battery is used?


----------



## magellan (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I loved the S1 and think I'll like this one too.


----------



## magellan (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I'm guessing it's a CR2 or CR123A light like you suggested. A 10180 or similar would be pretty small.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Yah, at least from the pics, way too big for a 10180. But nice sized CR2 or amazing-sized 123A, perhaps!


----------



## Ryp (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



magellan said:


> I'm guessing it's a CR2 or CR123A light like you suggested.



It's most likely a CR123A light since it's the same diameter as the S1, just a tad shorter.


----------



## Ryp (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

S Mini Ti





S Mini Cu





The Ti will be neutral white with an output of 530 lumens. The Cu will be cool white with an output of 600 lumens.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

what the.....I lose my S1 enough cause its already so small...


----------



## wolfgaze (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I don't understand this release... If it uses a CR123/RCR123 battery, it's basically the same light as the S1 just a bit smaller??? **confused**


----------



## gunga (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Yes. Why? Did people complain that the s1 was too big?!


----------



## akhyar (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Aggressor said:


> Cool. Where did you get the info?



Olight posted on the S1 Mini in their Instagram


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

It's a CR123A/RCR123 flashlight, they are striving for the smallest CR123A-size light for these limited edition... :shrug: 
In the picture shared by @kj2, the left one and the right most two are Ti, while the second, third, and fourth (position from left) are copper. CUs are CW, while the TIs are NW. Based on pre-release info, small improvement on the Turbo output while improved runtime on other modes, but these could change when they release to production.


----------



## ronniepudding (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

The bead blasted Ti body is beautiful.

The clip looks promising... it appears to fit neatly into a slot machined into the body that's the exact shape of the bracket! The clip looks somehow more proportional to the size of the light than previous Baton versions. The transition from the bracket to the "U" part of the clip looks smoother... hopefully it will be less inclined than previous Baton clips to snag on cloth when you're trying to clip it on your pocket. 

Yeah, if they got the clip right, and somehow figured out the accidental activation bugbear, I'd have no choice but to buy one.


----------



## Ryp (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



rookiedaddy said:


> It's a CR123A/RCR123 flashlight, they are striving for the smallest CR123A-size light for these limited edition.



Could be the reason, since Sunwayman beats Olight with their T16R which is 2mm shorter than the S1. Although the Foursevens Atom AL is 48mm, it it a twisty.

I really like how the pocket clip is in a fixed position so it won't spin around the body, yet is still removable.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Cu black is the one I wanna have[emoji14]


----------



## Lucky Duck (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Clip...still...upside down! :thumbsdow (Tho' nice lookin' in bead blast Ti.)


----------



## Bob_McBob (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Any word on price and availability?


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Bob_McBob said:


> Any word on price and availability?


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Smini looks very good, I hope Olight will also use the same approach to make new 18650 light - absolutely as small as possible.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I think it should be available in stages next month :candle:, since these are limited edition, I'll be keeping a watchful eye and keen ear to our regular CPF dealers announcement or newsletter.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Smini looks very good, I hope Olight will also use the same approach to make new 18650 light - absolutely as small as possible.


----------



## royjohnson77 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Looks like an early Christmas promotion from Olight.

Does that copper version tarnish and change color like the last previous version? I missed the chance to get one last time.


----------



## vadimax (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I wonder what the hell that black copper could be?

And the most left looks like heat treated Ti.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

so, names of these S Mini...

*S mini CU *

*Olight's Given Name**I give them name*RAW COPPERSmelly handROSE GOLDO Sweet HeartBLACKDarth Vader

*S mini Ti*

*Olight's Given Name**I give them name*POLISHEDSilver BulletBEAD BLASTEDSahara DesertRAINBOW PVDAngry Wife



:nana:


----------



## mightysparrow (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Cool. I'm interested....am awaiting info regarding the price and availability.


----------



## jruser (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I'll buy one of the neutrals, blasted probably. I doubt I'll carry this since it is stuck with a head-up orientation. The S1 at least gave people a choice.

The NW S1 (brass and ti) have taken over 2/3rds of my Edc rotation, along with the trusty SC62w


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



rookiedaddy said:


> so, names of these S Mini...
> 
> *S mini CU *
> 
> ...



I am outraged that Olight hasn't hired you in their product marketing department, to head up naming. I especially enjoy Smelly Hands and Angry Wife. I would have named Rose Gold, "Matches My Purse"


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

If it came with the new Cree XP-L2 emitter, wouldn't that be something...


----------



## derfyled (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I hope they have found a way to avoid accidental turn on since the ti s1 can't be tail locked


----------



## kreisl (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

does it have a magnet in tail ?

can it be USB recharged ?

no ? hmm.


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Anyone hear anything more on these yet?


----------



## mightysparrow (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



firsttothescene said:


> Anyone hear anything more on these yet?



I've been searching the Web, and I can't find any new information on English language sites.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

A bit more info:

*Olight S Mini-Cu (Copper)*
MSRP: US$60 (guesstimate)

Colors:
BLACK
ROSE GOLD
RAW COPPER

Specs:
LED: Cree XM-L2 U2 (Cool White)
Max luminance: 550 lumen
Max beam distance: 110 meters
Battery: 1 x 16340 / 1 x CR123A

Run time (1 х CR123 1500 mAh):
High 550~300 lumen — 1.5 + 120 minutes
Mid 60 lumen — 8.5 hours
Low 12 lumen — 64 hours
Moonlight 0.5 lumen — 30 days

*Olight S Mini-Ti (Titanium)*
MSRP: US$75 (guesstimate)

Colors:
Polished
Bead Blasted
Rainbow PVD

Specs:
LED: Cree XM-L2 T6 (Netral White)
Max luminance: 530 lumen
Max beam distance: 110 meters
Battery: 1 x 16340 / 1 x CR123A

Run time (1 х CR123 1500 mAh):
High 530~300 lumen — 1.5 + 120 minutes
Mid 60 lumen — 8.5 hours
Low 12 lumen — 64 hours
Moonlight 0.5 lumen — 30 days


----------



## Ryp (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Now I can tell everyone what my Rainbow PVD is upset about and not get beaten when she sees my post. Love the names....


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Anyone know availability yet? The new ui including the stepdown from 900-600 lumen s1r apparently will be out this Friday.


----------



## mightysparrow (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Aggressor said:


> A bit more info:
> 
> *Olight S Mini-Cu (Copper)*
> MSRP: US$60 (guesstimate)
> ...



Thank you, Aggressor. Wow, with a neutral tint emitter and decent runtimes at all levels, I'll be sorely tempted to try to get my hands on one of the titanium versions, even though I've never purchased a titanium light and did not plan on spending this much on a flashlight anytime soon....


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



firsttothescene said:


> Anyone know availability yet? The new ui including the stepdown from 900-600 lumen s1r apparently will be out this Friday.


S mini should be available in stages with limited quantity next month. 
About the new S1R, the "rumor" has it that instead of stepdown from 900-600, they added a 600 lumens (Turbo) mode, redesign packaging, some mode name changes and extended the 900-lumens (renamed to Turbo S) runtime... as these are still "rumors", things could still change until they release the final new version.  If things stay the same as the "rumors", you can expect to see UI similar to the X7.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



mightysparrow said:


> Thank you, Aggressor. Wow, with a neutral tint emitter and decent runtimes at all levels, I'll be sorely tempted to try to get my hands on one of the titanium versions, even though I've never purchased a titanium light and did not plan on spending this much on a flashlight anytime soon....



Resistance is futile, oh mighty sparrow!


----------



## wolfgaze (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Remember to cut those runtimes in half if you plan on using an RCR123 battery...


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*




wolfgaze said:


> Remember to cut those runtimes in half if you plan on using an RCR123 battery...


I'd never use one of those dogs. 18350 Maybe... testing .... but it won't fit in this light I'm sure.


----------



## Joemaro95 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

The light is now listed on the Battery Junction website. http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-s-mini-ti-opt.html Looks like it will ship in 11 days...


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Joemaro95 said:


> The light is now listed on the Battery Junction website. http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-s-mini-ti-opt.html Looks like it will ship in 11 days...


Never mind Christmas, this can maybe be a Halloween light


----------



## Witterings (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



StandardBattery said:


> Never mind Christmas, this can maybe be a Halloween light



At $79.95 ... it's Christmas for someone !!!


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Joemaro95 said:


> The light is now listed on the Battery Junction website. http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-s-mini-ti-opt.html Looks like it will ship in 11 days...


 Thanks, just ordered the raw copper.


----------



## Ryp (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

55mm, that's amazing


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Does olight have any other black copper lights. I have never seen that, is it common?


----------



## Beckler (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Noiicce!! They finally got rid of the pointless hexagonal profile around the switch. Expensive, but tiny and in Ti, this may be one of the best keychain lights.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Witterings said:


> At $79.95 ... it's Christmas for someone !!!


----------



## mightysparrow (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I can't resist this one. I've been eyeing the S1, but never bought one. I don't have any titanium lights or lights with neutral tint emitters, either.


----------



## ronniepudding (Sep 28, 2016)

**new* Olight Smini*

Looking forward to reading reviews when folks start receiving the first shipments 

I wonder* if the black PVD coating covers the threads and will allow for mechanical lockout? If not, I may wait for an aluminum version... Still, the bead blasted Ti is the most aesthetically pleasing to my eye, and the NW is tempting.

EDIT: *After some reading elsewhere, I believe that the PVD coating is likely conductive.


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



mightysparrow said:


> Just placed an order for a bead-blasted ti mini. This will be my first titanium light, and my first with a neutral-tint emitter. I haven't been buying any lights for years, then recently bought a Nitecore TIP, which I like - but I've been looking at the S1 for a long time, without buying one. Now, this light being available tipped the scale in favor of a splurge - that, and a really tough several months that leave me needing a little lift. I don't wear expensive watches, or other expensive clothing, so this will be my jewelry (hidden in a pouch or pocket while not in use, of course). It will also allow me to lighten the load on my painful body as I walk and stand during my commute, while still having a very capable flashlight.


 Hope your tough times are getting better mightysparrow; me, my wife and kids also have had a tough issue to deal with over the past 1.5 years that is still ongoing and pretty bleak looking. I too, ordered this as a little "pick me up".


----------



## mightysparrow (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

firsttothescene: thanks! I'm in good company!


----------



## Ryp (Oct 1, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

On Olight's site: https://olightworld.com/store/flashlight/smini-baton-177.html
https://olightworld.com/store/flashlight/smini-baton.html

Available in Going Gear now: http://goinggear.com/olight-s-mini

There's even a bundle.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 1, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

For you guys who have had Olight titaniums before: what's the wear pattern like? Any gotchas? E.g., "Rainbow wears off completely, Shiny version shows scratches really badly, but bead blasted wears well and doesn't show scratches"? Do any look particularly good to you in person, vs the pics? TIA

Just FYI, I am kinda digging rainbow and shiny more than bead-blasted, at least in the pics, although I know bead blasted titanium usually looks great in person. I'm leaning towards the bead blasted, though, because of worries about my above hypothesis -- that rainbow will wear off in a pocket, and shiny show scratches very badly


----------



## LED Monkey (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

My polished S1 (shiny) Ti is not showing any scratches other than the one quite small scratch it came with. That being said I'm pretty ez on the light, in and around the house mostly, night table, hat visor, or just pocket carry. The neutral tint is quite nice as well. It is "neutral" compared to the "warm" tint of my Armytek lights. I do have a bead blast Ti watch that has held up it's finish pretty well over 15 years too.


----------



## LED Monkey (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

No attachment point on the tail cap for a lanyard or split ring?


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Joe Talmadge said:


> For you guys who have had Olight titaniums before: what's the wear pattern like? Any gotchas? E.g., "Rainbow wears off completely, Shiny version shows scratches really badly, but bead blasted wears well and doesn't show scratches"? Do any look particularly good to you in person, vs the pics? TIA
> 
> Just FYI, I am kinda digging rainbow and shiny more than bead-blasted, at least in the pics, although I know bead blasted titanium usually looks great in person. I'm leaning towards the bead blasted, though, because of worries about my above hypothesis -- that rainbow will wear off in a pocket, and shiny show scratches very badly



My bead blasted is showing scratches/weaer marks on the hexagonal part near the switch. I really didn't notice until I read your post and looked but it is there. I have a feeling all of the models will show scratches and wear marks if you carry the light regularly.


----------



## regulator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I like this light but hope they release an aluminum version to keep cost and weight down.


----------



## Rhinny2012 (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

This may not help with actual scratches, but if you have scuffs or dullness on a bead blasted Ti surface, try cleaning it with lemon Pledge. I have a titanium bike and the manufacturer tells you to clean it with Pledge. Four years and many, many thousands of miles later, it still looks like the day it arrived. By the way, it has to be lemon (I believe they make other scents now) because it is the oil in the lemon that cleans it.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



regulator said:


> I like this light but hope they release an aluminum version to keep cost and weight down.



I agree. I messaged Olight about this and they haven't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I would guess we will see an aluminum S Mini eventually but Olight may be waiting for the current stock of the standard S1 to sell first. No hard facts here though, just speculation on my part.


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



ZMZ67 said:


> I would guess we will see an aluminum S Mini eventually but Olight may be waiting for the current stock of the standard S1 to sell first. No hard facts here though, just speculation on my part.



I ageee - an aluminum version is probably in the works.


----------



## OnlyownEnergizer250lumen (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



mightysparrow said:


> I ageee - an aluminum version is probably in the works.



Hope so!! And group buy in the works too please!! &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## OnlyownEnergizer250lumen (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-s-mini-ti-opt.html?gclid=CKn0hJeUwc8CFQsfhgodf_MH9g

ITS HERE!?!? Is that est. ship 11 days to their compound or to my front door!?!?!?

And the rainbow DHT O_O same price!!!


----------



## redrabbit (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



OnlyownEnergizer250lumen said:


> http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-s-mini-ti-opt.html?gclid=CKn0hJeUwc8CFQsfhgodf_MH9g
> 
> ITS HERE!?!? Is that est. ship 11 days to their compound or to my front door!?!?!?
> 
> And the rainbow DHT O_O same price!!!



Ordered bead blasted Ti from them. According to the confirmation email expected shipping date is October 14th.


----------



## geal (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Was about to pull trigger on bead blasted ti but learned no magnet in tailcap. That's a deal breaker for me as it is one of nicest/most useful features of these lights. What were you thinking olight?! Sacrifice for uber small size? Gotta think they coulda squeezed one in...


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Ryp said:


> I agree. I messaged Olight about this and they haven't gotten back to me yet.



It will come eventually, but it probably won't be this year.


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



geal said:


> Was about to pull trigger on bead blasted ti but learned no magnet in tailcap. That's a deal breaker for me as it is one of nicest/most useful features of these lights. What were you thinking olight?! Sacrifice for uber small size? Gotta think they coulda squeezed one in...



The magnet may be one of the "nicest/most useful" features of a light for you, but I can't use a light with a magnet in it, due to the several magnetic security entry and ID cards I have to carry.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



mightysparrow said:


> The magnet may be one of the "nicest/most useful" features of a light for you, but I can't use a light with a magnet in it, due to the several magnetic security entry and ID cards I have to carry.


It was removable in the previous versions (without builtin charging).


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



mightysparrow said:


> The magnet may be one of the "nicest/most useful" features of a light for you, but I can't use a light with a magnet in it, due to the several magnetic security entry and ID cards I have to carry.



I, too, am very supportive of the smaller-size-for-no-magnet tradeoff. Don't get me wrong, I'm perfectly happy with my S1, and from time to time use the magnet, but there's definitely a place for an even-smaller no-magnet version!


----------



## turkeylord (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Pre-ordered an "Angry Wife" from GG for my happy wife, lol. Will fit nicely with her rainbow PVD Chive and SpacePen.

Would like to order a bare Cu for myself, but I'd have to swap emitters. We shall see...


----------



## geokite (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Ordered the bead blasted, will be my first olight. Shorter than my SC32w, wow! 

Steve


----------



## derfyled (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I still haven't found anywhere if it has an electronic lock function, anyone knows ?


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



turkeylord said:


> Pre-ordered an "Angry Wife" from GG for my happy wife, lol. Will fit nicely with her rainbow PVD Chive and SpacePen.
> 
> Would like to order a bare Cu for myself, but I'd have to swap emitters. We shall see...



:twothumbs

I can't decide which one I like best. They all look great. I'm actually really liking the rainbow one the more I look at them.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



GoingGear.com said:


> It will come eventually, but it probably won't be this year.



That's all I need, I'm a patient guy. Thanks!


----------



## vadimax (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Just daydreaming... What if Olight had a black copper SMini with a Nichia 219B...


----------



## cclin (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



vadimax said:


> Just daydreaming... What if Olight had a black copper SMini with a Nichia 219B...


Olight S1 TIR lens work best with XM-L2 LED. Swap with Nichia 219B will result wired beam pattern...


----------



## vadimax (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



cclin said:


> Olight S1 TIR lens work best with XM-L2 LED. Swap with Nichia 219B will result wired beam pattern...



What do you mean by "wired"? S1 beam is not perfect even now. Just rotate it axis wise to see all square-like artifacts. All lenses project a LED image. Reflectors -- don't.


----------



## cclin (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



vadimax said:


> What do you mean by "wired"? S1 beam is not perfect even now. Just rotate it axis wise to see all square-like artifacts. All lenses project a LED image. Reflectors -- don't.


http://budgetlightforum.com/comment/1009138#comment-1009138


----------



## oKtosiTe (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I'm confused. Does the rose gold patina as well?


----------



## vadimax (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



cclin said:


> http://budgetlightforum.com/comment/1009138#comment-1009138



How funny  Those people have made replacements "on a knee" (when you try to build a miracle using your knee as a work place), as Russians say, and don't like the result? Just a couple of questions:

1. Have they put into consideration possible LED base thickness difference that leads to a focal point miss?
2. Have they put into consideration different dome optical effect? Emitter size?

If not (for sure) what did they expect?  Life is a bit more complicated:







If Olight would do it, a different LED will be ray traced and, most likely, a different TIR optics being used. That is what I mean.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I just want to know when it ships, BJ has said in 11 days since they first posted it... I should have known it was a WAG, but the fact that they have not updated it since then ...


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Has anybody received theirs yet?


----------



## mattodio (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I ordered 9/28 and it still shows "item backordered" for the s-mini and "pending shipment" for the other stuff that I bought at the same time from battery junction.


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I have been assuming I would not hear anything until at least the 14th, which is the date I think they were giving out. I assumed that might be optimistic, also. I would never want to rush them, in the hope that they will make sure everything in all our packages is in order and the lights are not mishandled. I just hope they have the kinks worked out of the light and that there aren't any glaring problems with these early units. I knew I was taking a gamble in ordering immediately, but I worried about missing an opportunity to order one of these....


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

the original ship date was the 10th that's been updated at least twice by different sources and one should not expect it to ship before the 21st, and if it does it will just be good news. Looks like there is no chance for the 14th though.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I imagine you guys nervously sitting at the computer, refreshing your email inbox every 30 seconds for that shipment notification, like nervous high school girl checking her phone every few seconds, to see if that football player who said hi to her in the halls has texted her. I would make fun of you all more, but I need to go check my email.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I did my clicking already and now i have my Zebralight SC600Fd Plus and there is nothing else i'm excited about enough for any more of that. This one gets here when it does, but there is no point in doing any clicking even if you are excited for at least several days, i'd say a week. So relax.


----------



## BL4K (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Greetings everyone, new to the forums but just wanted to let everyone know I have received my shipping notification from Olight on this product. My order date was 10/2.. I will be posting pictures upon arrival!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

have my copper mini on pre order through GG. Wish they would do some S1A special editions why not? This should be interesting an even smaller S1 that is a bit brighter and has better run times...cant wait.


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I ordered from illumination supply. It says preorder, but also says 'Instock' so will see what happens.


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Hey guys,

We unfortunately have had a major delay in our shipment coming from FedEx. They have lost 3 boxes but currently we do have the polished titanium and rainbow titanium versions in stock since those boxes arrived. We have been corresponding with FedEx for the past 4 days trying to figure it out. They have told us that several people are looking for the boxes at their main location on Memphis, TN which is apparently where they are. We are trying to get to the bottom of this and we sincerely apologize that this has happened. We have already shipped out the polished and rainbow orders and we still have them in stock. We got about 20 raw copper lights as well but those were shipped out immediately when we received them a few days ago. We have another shipment coming from the factory as we speak and those should be here next week to fulfill any outstanding orders in all colors. Thank you for understanding. This is a very stressful and difficult situation for all of us.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



CelticCross74 said:


> have my copper mini on pre order through GG. Wish they would do some S1A special editions why not? This should be interesting an even smaller S1 that is a bit brighter and has better run times...cant wait.



S1A is way, way less popular than the S1, so I doubt we'll see special editions of the S1A. They might, but I doubt it.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



GoingGear.com said:


> S1A is way, way less popular than the S1, so I doubt we'll see special editions of the S1A. They might, but I doubt it.



That is unfortunate, even though I prefer CR123 lights I wanted to pick up a few AA lights as back ups and the S1A was high on the list. With no special editions neutral will probably be unavailable and that rules it out for me.


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Olightworld said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We unfortunately have had a major delay in our shipment coming from FedEx. They have lost 3 boxes but currently we do have the polished titanium and rainbow titanium versions in stock since those boxes arrived. We have been corresponding with FedEx for the past 4 days trying to figure it out. They have told us that several people are looking for the boxes at their main location on Memphis, TN which is apparently where they are. We are trying to get to the bottom of this and we sincerely apologize that this has happened. We have already shipped out the polished and rainbow orders and we still have them in stock. We got about 20 raw copper lights as well but those were shipped out immediately when we received them a few days ago. We have another shipment coming from the factory as we speak and those should be here next week to fulfill any outstanding orders in all colors. Thank you for understanding. This is a very stressful and difficult situation for all of us.



Olightworld: I appreciate your candor and respect in letting us know what is going on. I think you are being generous in describing this problem as simply "lost" packages, as one could be more suspicious in nature and suspect theft. But I will choose to be optimistic and hope the boxes will be found intact, with no harm done to the lights. Thank you for keeping us informed about what it happening. I tend to be more interested in products made and/or sold by people who treat me with honesty and respect, as opposed to products made by people who do not.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



ZMZ67 said:


> That is unfortunate, even though I prefer CR123 lights I wanted to pick up a few AA lights as back ups and the S1A was high on the list. With no special editions neutral will probably be unavailable and that rules it out for me.



There is a neutral version of the S1A available now on the Olightstore website, but they will only ship if you are in the USA or Canada.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



LeafSamurai said:


> There is a neutral version of the S1A available now on the Olightstore website, but they will only ship if you are in the USA or Canada.



Thanks, I will take a look!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Thanks for some real pro insider information Marshall! ...well that sucks. Oh well I am quite content with my S1A as is.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Olightworld said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We unfortunately have had a major delay in our shipment coming from FedEx. They have lost 3 boxes but currently we do have the polished titanium and rainbow titanium versions in stock since those boxes arrived. We have been corresponding with FedEx for the past 4 days trying to figure it out. They have told us that several people are looking for the boxes at their main location on Memphis, TN which is apparently where they are. We are trying to get to the bottom of this and we sincerely apologize that this has happened. We have already shipped out the polished and rainbow orders and we still have them in stock. We got about 20 raw copper lights as well but those were shipped out immediately when we received them a few days ago. We have another shipment coming from the factory as we speak and those should be here next week to fulfill any outstanding orders in all colors. Thank you for understanding. This is a very stressful and difficult situation for all of us.



Well, I had a deal with FedEx... Now my hair is gray 

Back to the issue: what finish is it -- copper black? How resilient it is?


----------



## regulator (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Does anyone know if the mini will also have the timer feature. I don't see any mention of it. I think the timer feature is kinda cool.


----------



## Toby (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



regulator said:


> Does anyone know if the mini will also have the timer feature. I don't see any mention of it. I think the timer feature is kinda cool.



Yes, S MINI has timer feature.


----------



## xdayv (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I thought the s1 was as small as you can get... way to go Olight!


----------



## cubebike (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Recived the BB Ti and Raw Cu today. Overall very impressive quality and design.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

BTW, I've got a question: my S1 Ti (previous release, as on the image above) tripping own Olight's 16350 current protection on high. I have to unscrew tail cap and close it again to revive the light. Does a new release suffer the same issue?


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



cubebike said:


> Recived the BB Ti and Raw Cu today. Overall very impressive quality and design.



really nice lights. I see an x7 hiding there too


----------



## cubebike (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I like the Smini clip design to S1. The fixed clip of Smini enable me to locate the switch without any difficulties

However, the power on/off to/from maximum was a bit unusual, i would descibe it as fade in (intensity increase gradually) and fade out ( intensity reduce gradually) instead of from off to max output and vice versa.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



vadimax said:


> BTW, I've got a question: my S1 Ti (previous release, as on the image above) tripping own Olight's 16350 current protection on high. I have to unscrew tail cap and close it again to revive the light. Does a new release suffer the same issue?



There are two different Olight 16340 cells, one 550 mAh IMR (high discharge), the other 650 mAh (low discharge).


----------



## vadimax (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Aggressor said:


> There are two different Olight 16340 cells, one 550 mAh IMR (high discharge), the other 650 mAh (low discharge).



I have the second one and it supports high only when fully charged. Below 4V -- current protection issue.


----------



## regulator (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I would love to see the two tints of these lights side by side if you could. I really like that ti version.


----------



## cubebike (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Both on m output setting


----------



## regulator (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Thank you Cubebike. The CW tint looks really good for a CW. I might actually prefer it. It's looks to be free of any tint.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



cubebike said:


> I like the Smini clip design to S1. The fixed clip of Smini enable me to locate the switch without any difficulties
> 
> However, the power on/off to/from maximum was a bit unusual, i would descibe it as fade in (intensity increase gradually) and fade out ( intensity reduce gradually) instead of from off to max output and vice versa.



They have the same function (light fade in and out gradually) on the S1R as well, which is explained as 'protecting the eyes from the stimulation caused by sedan brightness changes'. Personally, I like this function as it does give the eyes a chance to adjust to the sudden max brightness.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Great Photos.

I really wish they would have differentiated this light a bit more by making it slightly wider to accommodate an 18350. It's hard finding nice 18350 lights, but I'm sure they will sell more with the current design so...


----------



## ronniepudding (Oct 15, 2016)

**new* Olight Smini*

The old Batons had an electronic lockout feature that was activated via an extra long press from off, and required a similarly long press to deactivate the lockout. At some point I believe that feature was abandoned. Could someone who has one of the new Sminis in hand please confirm whether the electronic lockout function is present or absent in this model?

Thanks...


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



ronniepudding said:


> The old Batons had an electronic lockout feature that was activated via an extra long press from off, and required a similarly long press to deactivate the lockout. At some point I believe that feature was abandoned. Could someone who has one of the new Sminis in hand please confirm whether the electronic lockout function is present or absent in this model?
> 
> Thanks...


The last special S1 CU rose-gold ones and such did change the long press to instant low access and I hope they keep this adjusted UI I think is the 3rd good single button UI behind HDS and Zebralight. Also because this light didn't have anodized threads physical lockout isn't available either. This does affect several use-case for the light and is a show stopper for many so I can see them making some change. I'll be interested to see their choice. With people having received this light I'm hoping more accurate information will be out soon.


----------



## kreisl (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

so i read that they produce 10000pcs of each of the 6 colors. that's 60000pcs total. x70$ = 4.2 million US$ 

limited edition means that they produce just once, and then never again, huh

nice tints on the photo!


----------



## gteague (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

ouch! i got the matte titanium one because i thought it by far the best looking and after a couple of copper pens and flashlights, i'm over copper. and yes, i did realize that there was a difference in color temperature and i prefer cool-to-cold. but i wasn't prepared for this sickly yellow stuff--that is truly horrible!

mine's on the way now and i might trade it back to goinggear for the cooler version after seeing this. tks for posting! 

/guy


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



kreisl said:


> so i read that they produce 10000pcs of each of the 6 colors. ...


I'm guessing typo... and it is 1000 per color... but even if they say 10000 honestly I believe they have no hope of selling that many, so it will still be limited because they will stop making them before they reach 10K per color.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

The S1 looks so large now.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



StandardBattery said:


> I'm guessing typo... and it is 1000 per color... but even if they say 10000 honestly I believe they have no hope of selling that many, so it will still be limited because they will stop making them before they reach 10K per color.


Looks like the 9999 is not a typo, but I think even at the Holiday season that might be tough to sell, but maybe not. Looks like the previous limited editions at 5000 per color sold, so must be more than Flashaholics buying these things at this price.


----------



## cubebike (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



ronniepudding said:


> The old Batons had an electronic lockout feature that was activated via an extra long press from off, and required a similarly long press to deactivate the lockout. At some point I believe that feature was abandoned. Could someone who has one of the new Sminis in hand please confirm whether the electronic lockout function is present or absent in this model?
> 
> Thanks...



It has the eletronic locking features, unlike the old batons, once it is locked, the flashlight still be able to have moonlight mode once press and off when released


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



cubebike said:


> It has the eletronic locking features, unlike the old batons, once it is locked, the flashlight still be able to have moonlight mode once press and off when released



That's good news. Looks like I won't be receiving my Mini anytime soon, though - I didn't order it from Olight's store.


----------



## ronniepudding (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Thanks cubebike, but I'm not sure I fully understand the second bit ... Are you saying that once the light is locked out, Moonlight is instantly available on a momentary basis? If so, then how is the lockout disabled?


----------



## cubebike (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



ronniepudding said:


> Thanks cubebike, but I'm not sure I fully understand the second bit ... Are you saying that once the light is locked out, Moonlight is instantly available on a momentary basis? If so, then how is the lockout disabled?



I would say it is a (semi) lock out function, although it still has press on /release off moon light mode only, you wont be able to change the mode unless you unlock the lock out function


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



cubebike said:


> I would say it is a (semi) lock out function, although it still has press on /release off moon light mode only, you wont be able to change the mode unless you unlock the lock out function


It is activated with long press from off? and deactivated the same way ? not very secure, but it sounds like you ate saying they combined the instant access to moonlight of the Baton Limited Editions, With the Old lockout, so once you use instant access to get to moonlight (long press) it does not allow a click to increase the level? Or did they change how the lockout is activated?


----------



## cubebike (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



StandardBattery said:


> It is activated with long press from off? and deactivated the same way ? not very secure, but it sounds like you ate saying they combined the instant access to moonlight of the Baton Limited Editions, With the Old lockout, so once you use instant access to get to moonlight (long press) it does not allow a click to increase the level? Or did they change how the lockout is activated?



I might have confused everyone. 
Let me try to clarify a bit more---
Lock function is activated with long press from off , and deactivated the same way. The new lockout allows you to press on and release off to moon mode only( cannot change mode).
The lockout activation (long press from off) afaik is the same between the older S1 and Smini


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Thank you for understanding. We actually did receive them and currently do have them in stock. Feel free to put in any orders that you have been holding back on. 



mightysparrow said:


> Olightworld: I appreciate your candor and respect in letting us know what is going on. I think you are being generous in describing this problem as simply "lost" packages, as one could be more suspicious in nature and suspect theft. But I will choose to be optimistic and hope the boxes will be found intact, with no harm done to the lights. Thank you for keeping us informed about what it happening. I tend to be more interested in products made and/or sold by people who treat me with honesty and respect, as opposed to products made by people who do not.


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Hello,

We only produced around 20,000 total for the S MINI. This means that we made around 3,000 of each color. 6 variants total. We made only 1/3 of that 60,000 number total. 



kreisl said:


> so i read that they produce 10000pcs of each of the 6 colors. that's 60000pcs total. x70$ = 4.2 million US$
> 
> limited edition means that they produce just once, and then never again, huh
> 
> nice tints on the photo!


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Thanks a lot Matt! Make sure to take a look at the serial numbers underneath the pocket clips to see if your serial number matches one of the lucky numbers on your certificate of authenticity.



MattSPL said:


> really nice lights. I see an x7 hiding there too


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Olightworld said:


> Thanks a lot Matt! Make sure to take a look at the serial numbers underneath the pocket clips to see if your serial number matches one of the lucky numbers on your certificate of authenticity.



Will do. Thanks


----------



## Ryp (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Olightworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> We only produced around 20,000 total for the S MINI. This means that we made around 3,000 of each color. 6 variants total. We made only 1/3 of that 60,000 number total.



Will you be making a non-limited edition verion, like an aluminum one?


----------



## kreisl (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Olightworld said:


> We only produced around 20,000 total for the S MINI.



okay i am getting one no prob.

i think i like polished Titanium the best.

it's hard to imagine that all 20k can be sold off by the end of this year.

i **ck imagination is all.


----------



## gteague (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Olightworld said:


> Thanks a lot Matt! Make sure to take a look at the serial numbers underneath the pocket clips to see if your serial number matches one of the lucky numbers on your certificate of authenticity.



i spent 15 minutes looking for one and gave up. if i hadn't read this post i doubt i would have found it since the belt clips aren't moveable on this light. i got like 7298, so i wasn't within hundreds of digits of one of the winners though.

which reminds me, what thinking went into the position and orientation of the belt clips? imo you've chosen the worst of all worlds. if you wear this in the clipped position the button is sticking out where the slightest nudge will turn the light on if you don't lock it, which i never do. also, the lens is facing up for spills and things to drop on it and break it. when i get a new olight the first thing i do, if it's possible, is to turn the clip so i can carry it lens down and then i move the clip next to the button so my finger slides along the clip to find the button, but even better, the clip now shields the button from random presses.

sorry, it's not a deal breaker, but it's very annoying indeed.

i got the ti bead-blased one and it's very nice as all of your lights are. but this one arrived looking so bad i thought a car had run over it. turns out most of the 'marks' and 'scars' were material from the case which had rubbed off and adhered to the light.

i do miss the magnet and the magnetic recharge now you guys have me spoiled on it. i have the very first light you built with that feature and it's still going strong.

also, i knew before i got this one that it was the 'warmer' model and based on a picture in this thread i was thinking i was going to have to return it since i always prefer the cool temperature ones. but i compared it side-by-side with an s1 baton and although it's noticeably warmer it's not too much warmer that i won't keep it. on the positive side, it'll give me a warm one to compare other lights with.

good work! this one will be a no brainer to carry since it's about the same width as my belt and won't drag down my shorts if i have to clip it to my skivvies in the middle of the night. [g]

/guy


----------



## GODOFWAR (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Olightworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> We only produced around 20,000 total for the S MINI. This means that we made around 3,000 of each color. 6 variants total. We made only 1/3 of that 60,000 number total.



Will you make the s1a in ti & copper


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

These are very nice. I'm also pretty happy with the cool-white i was worried as i had not been buying cool white for years, but they certainly have improved in the ones I've bought in the last few months and the tint of my copper mini is a nice white, very much like very bright sun when i look at artwork with it. Compared side-by-side with a neutral rainbow mini and i like them both, but the tint of the neutral is more consistent in the beam. White wall hunting I could see an uneven distribution of a yellow tint in the cool white beam. I actually missed it the first few times though so it is quite subtle, I think this may also be an artifact of these polymer lenses or it can contribute to the issue. The spot on one of my other recent lights (triple led with optic) is far worse than on this one though. 

The lockout works as described above; a long press-from off and hold until it turns off (long press from off and release before off is instant access to moonlight level). Once activated the switch becomes a sort of momentary switch that activates moonlight level, but it's not true momentary because if you hold it for 1.5sec or longer it turns off the pseudo lockout and remains ON at moon-level until the next single press. It is good for accidental intermittent bumps, but if the switch gets pressed by something in your pocket or a bag it can easily deactivate the pseudo lockout. 

If you activate moon-level and shut off the light it will be memorized even though it is not part of the main level sequence. Many users will like this.

Double click from on (any level) or off gets you to high.

The fade-in, and fade-out from the high level is interesting, but I prefer instant on/off. No idea why they implemented this party trick.

Other than the operation of the lock out, I have to say Olight really does have a usable single button UI now. Liked it on the previous special edition Batons and now on this one. 

I think the copper light should have a black or blue PVD clip. 

These definitely make a very nice gift.


----------



## kreisl (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



StandardBattery said:


> These are very nice. I'm also pretty happy with the cool-white i was worried as i had not been buying cool white for years, but they certainly have improved in the ones I've bought in the last few months and the tint of my copper mini is a nice white, very much like very bright sun when i look at artwork with it. Compared side-by-side with a neutral rainbow mini and i like them both, but the tint of the neutral is more consistent in the beam. White wall hunting I could see an uneven distribution of a yellow tint in the cool white beam. I actually missed it the first few times though so it is quite subtle, I think this may also be an artifact of these polymer lenses or it can contribute to the issue. The spot on one of my other recent lights (triple led with optic) is far worse than on this one though.
> 
> The lockout works as described above; a long press-from off and hold until it turns off (long press from off and release before off is instant access to moonlight level). Once activated the switch becomes a sort of momentary switch that activates moonlight level, but it's not true momentary because if you hold it for 1.5sec or longer it turns off the pseudo lockout and remains ON at moon-level until the next single press. It is good for accidental intermittent bumps, but if the switch gets pressed by something in your pocket or a bag it can easily deactivate the pseudo lockout.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the confirmed details, appreciated. 

I am no fan of Olight nor of Baton series, iirc the only Olight i kept is the O'Pen black,
but i've got now the polished Ti on order and hopefully will be pleased.

Negatives:
Comes with
- no wrist strap/no lanyard
- no accessory bag/no replacement o-rings, no keychain split ring
- no magnet
- no recharging port
- no charger/charging cable
- no rotatable, no reversible pocket clip
- no pouch, holster, or whatever
- no diffuser cap/cone, nothing

Positives:
- tiny size
- smaller pocket clip
- nice NW tint w/o greens afaik
- no ugly positioned lanyard hole on the tail cap
- an after-market wrist strap could be attached to the pocket clip thanks to its various holes
- new

Feel like sharing any photos StandardBattery?


----------



## geokite (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I know people have said the clip is not movable, but it looks like it just snaps on. Can it be removed, if only one time?

Steve


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



geokite said:


> I know people have said the clip is not movable, but it looks like it just snaps on. Can it be removed, if only one time?
> 
> Steve


Yes, right I think I read above someone say that, but that must have been a typo; the clip is of course removable. Maybe they meant to say not reversible?


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I think they mean it's not movable, because when the clip is attached, it's fixed in one position. The olight s10 for example allows the clip to swivel around the light.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



MattSPL said:


> I think they mean it's not movable, because when the clip is attached, it's fixed in one position. The olight s10 for example allows the clip to swivel around the light.


Yes, that seems like a possible explanation.

No sure if it's been posted yet. I do like that they ship it with a battery. 

*Weight with primary Olight battery:*

RAW Copper: 69.4g
Ti Rainbow: 46.9g


----------



## jswe (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

From what I can see on pictures, there is a hole in the clip, where you can attach a split ring / lanyard. Can anyone who has received the light confirm?

Johan



kreisl said:


> Thanks for the confirmed details, appreciated.
> 
> I am no fan of Olight nor of Baton series, iirc the only Olight i kept is the O'Pen black,
> but i've got now the polished Ti on order and hopefully will be pleased.
> ...


----------



## cubebike (Oct 20, 2016)

**new* Olight Smini*



geokite said:


> I know people have said the clip is not movable, but it looks like it just snaps on. Can it be removed, if only one time?
> 
> Steve



The clip is removable but not rotatable. Unlike the S1 which the clip could be rotated around to your own desired position, the new design not allowing such. The was no lanyard hold on the flashlight tailcap, however, it has 2 holes on the clip which I added lanyard to it


----------



## kreisl (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



jswe said:


> From what I can see on pictures, there is a hole in the clip, where you can attach a split ring / lanyard.


good eyes, thanks!

I've deleted the item from my post.


----------



## brusiedmeat (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Opps my question was already answered.. late night.


----------



## maukka (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

edit: nevermind


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



cubebike said:


> The clip is removable but not rotatable. Unlike the S1 which the clip could be rotated around to your own desired position, the new design not allowing such. The was no lanyard hold on the flashlight tailcap, however, it has 2 holes on the clip which I added lanyard to it



Nice pics, can't wait to get mine.


----------



## ingineer (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I have a cu s1, ti s15, sr10 that i like , so ordered the rainbow ti. Too bad the warmer tints only in the ti's
Olight's checkout is a PIA, need to check some lawyers garbage on the bottom of the page before it accepts data.
give us old guys a break, or kick your webmaster in the pants


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

a few websites have the small hidden box or worse to confirm bs before checkout. the websites are often so lowsy that on different browsers you may have to really hunt for it if it appears at all.

Why has BatteryJunction, the first to list these, not even shipped yet? Has anyone got any S Mini from them?


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



StandardBattery said:


> a few websites have the small hidden box or worse to confirm bs before checkout. the websites are often so lowsy that on different browsers you may have to really hunt for it if it appears at all.
> 
> Why has BatteryJunction, the first to list these, not even shipped yet? Has anyone got any S Mini from them?



Still haven't heard from them on mine and the Smini is still showing 11 day wait on the site so I am guessing they may not have their shipment yet. Sadly one of the downsides of pre-orders is the unknown wait time. With the interest in this light being so high it is likely that staff at the U.S. retailers might be grabbing the first lights in anyway and supplies seem to be slow getting to retailers. Only speculation on my part of course. Looks like Goinggear has some in stock for anyone who wants one now but I will wait on BattteryJunction for mine as I have some other items coming as well.


----------



## geokite (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Talked to battery junction this morning; the shipment is coming in on Friday. So I expect they will be mailing them out a day or two after.

Steve


----------



## peahi (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I was using my s1 at work today...happily. Was wondering what makes this a MUST buy. I'm really curious...i'll probably lose my willpower and order one up.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



geokite said:


> Talked to battery junction this morning; the shipment is coming in on Friday. So I expect they will be mailing them out a day or two after.
> 
> Steve



Thanks for the info!


----------



## AVService (Oct 21, 2016)

**new* Olight Smini*

Was at GP Knives Today and what can I say?









Pretty sweet for sure.
Neutral emitter and return of lockout sent me over the edge!
The light also sort of Dims on and off which I am not sure I like but it is different.

They had just come in and weren't checked into stock yet.
I really wanted the Bead Blasted one but they didn't get any this time and I missed all of the S1 limited editions by waiting so I seized the shiny wile it was in front of me!

They also had Rose Gold and Rainbow Ti there so if you "Need" one give them a try?


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



geokite said:


> Talked to battery junction this morning; the shipment is coming in on Friday. So I expect they will be mailing them out a day or two after.
> 
> Steve



Thanks for the update, Steve!


----------



## ronniepudding (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



AVService said:


> Pretty sweet for sure.
> Neutral emitter and return of lockout sent me over the edge!
> The light also sort of Dims on and off which I am not sure I like but it is different.



AV, how's the tint on the neutral white LED?


----------



## AVService (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



ronniepudding said:


> AV, how's the tint on the neutral white LED?




I have had no real chance to play yet but the second I compared it to the S1 that I had in my other hand at the store I was sold!


----------



## amanichen (Oct 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

(Holy triple post batman)


----------



## amanichen (Oct 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

(Holy triple post batman)


----------



## amanichen (Oct 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Does anybody know the bezel material on the titanium versions? 

The Ti versions look great but the bezels look like copper or brass but maybe its anodized titanium?

If copper or brass, that's a shame because I'm not a fan of patinas and i don't want to have to polish my flashlight every few months. Its a flashlight not jewelry.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



amanichen said:


> Does anybody know the bezel material on the titanium versions?
> 
> The Ti versions look great but the bezels look like copper or brass but maybe its anodized titanium?
> 
> If copper or brass, that's a shame because I'm not a fan of patinas and i don't want to have to polish my flashlight every few months. Its a flashlight not jewelry.


You should ask Olight, but it looks to be PVD coated material so whatever it is it isn't going to Patina.


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 22, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



amanichen said:


> Does anybody know the bezel material on the titanium versions?
> 
> The Ti versions look great but the bezels look like copper or brass but maybe its anodized titanium?
> 
> If copper or brass, that's a shame because I'm not a fan of patinas and i don't want to have to polish my flashlight every few months. Its a flashlight not jewelry.



The bezel material of Titanium version is PVD coated stainless steel.


----------



## amanichen (Oct 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Olightworld said:


> The bezel material of Titanium version is PVD coated stainless steel.



Awesome, I'm sold on it.


----------



## willrx (Oct 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I'm happy with the neutral tint of the bead blasted Ti version


----------



## vadimax (Oct 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Olightworld said:


> The bezel material of Titanium version is PVD coated stainless steel.



One more question: black copper -- what is it? And what tint is it?


----------



## cubebike (Oct 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



vadimax said:


> One more question: black copper -- what is it? And what tint is it?



same question that I wanted to find out!! Just ordered one!!! Should arrive in 3-4 days


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 23, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



vadimax said:


> One more question: black copper -- what is it? And what tint is it?



It is PVD coated copper black finish with cool white LED. The Titanium version is neutral white LED.


----------



## maukka (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Pretty light day! Too bad they misspelled the engraving on the Rainbow PVD Ti.


----------



## maukka (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I really like the neutral white. Here's some preliminary tint measurements from the CW (5900K) and NW (4500K) S Minis. CRI is your typical ~70 with the Ti neutral white being a bit ahead on all the metrics. Review coming up later this week hopefully.


----------



## kreisl (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



maukka said:


> Too bad they misspelled the engraving on the Rainbow PVD Ti.


What does it say, 'Pussi' ? 

Both tints look great. Any greens at any mode level?
Mine Ti-nw got shipped today with 20% forol descuento from the hongkong :thumbsup:


----------



## maukka (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



kreisl said:


> What does it say, 'Pussi' ?
> 
> Both tints look great. Any greens at any mode level?
> Mine Ti-nw got shipped today with 20% forol descuento from the hongkong :thumbsup:



Thank god no  It's "Pursi" instead of "Putsi".

The CW is a bit greenish on lower levels but not bad without a pure white reference. One of the better S-series samples I've got.


----------



## kreisl (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



maukka said:


> Thank god no  It's "Pursi" instead of "Putsi".
> 
> The CW is a bit greenish on lower levels but not bad without a pure white reference. One of the better S-series samples I've got.


"Putzi" would be a common geman word as nick name derived from 'putzen (engl. to clean)' or from 'putzig (engl. cute/adorable)'. "Pursi" sounds good enough i think 

Thanks, good to know about CW tint. The worst greenish xm-l2 cw tint i got is on a Jetbeam Ti light anniversary edition, uneffingbelievable, on all modes. Looking forward to your review!! Enjoy the process


----------



## neocacher (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Has anyone ordered one of these yet from Ebay? I have some ebay bucks I want to use up.


----------



## Tixx (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



kreisl said:


> What does it say, 'Pussi' ?
> 
> Both tints look great. Any greens at any mode level?
> Mine Ti-nw got shipped today with 20% forol descuento from the hongkong :thumbsup:



Greenish on my Ti rainbow. It's been a plague on their neutral white offerings. Getting one modded to a solid xml2 4000k.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Olightworld said:


> It is PVD coated copper black finish with cool white LED. The Titanium version is neutral white LED.



Will you be making a non-limited edition verion, like an aluminum one?


----------



## cubebike (Oct 25, 2016)

My black CU just arrived. From the appearance, no way I can tell it is Cu or Aluminum!!


----------



## AVService (Oct 25, 2016)

cubebike said:


> My black CU just arrived. From the appearance, no way I can tell it is Cu or Aluminum!!



Looks great to me!

Why though does the Copper have a blue bezel but the Ti have a copper bezel?

This is really the only colored model that I can stand,might need to find one too,


----------



## vadimax (Oct 25, 2016)

So sad there is no Nichia versions.


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 25, 2016)

We are making more and more neutral white variations of our lights. We are looking into Nichia light sources for future NW models. 



vadimax said:


> So sad there is no Nichia versions.


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 25, 2016)

So this is our Polished black Onyx PVD coating. The aluminum version is a matte finish hard anodized aluminum. Completely different feel and weight etc. 



cubebike said:


> My black CU just arrived. From the appearance, no way I can tell it is Cu or Aluminum!!


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 25, 2016)

We decided that the rose gold bezel looks really good with the bead blasted titanium and the blue looks better with the copper. Just a company design choice. What would you prefer?



AVService said:


> Looks great to me!
> 
> Why though does the Copper have a blue bezel but the Ti have a copper bezel?
> 
> This is really the only colored model that I can stand,might need to find one too,


----------



## GODOFWAR (Oct 25, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> We are making more and more neutral white variations of our lights. We are looking into Nichia light sources for future NW models.



Any chance for s1a in ti & copper?


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 25, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Just a quick disclaimer saying that we do not keep credit card information on file (good for you) and that any personal information is stored in an online account that you can create to look at your orders. There is not a lot of lawyer stuff. It is just letting you know we are legitimate and you are safe. 



ingineer said:


> I have a cu s1, ti s15, sr10 that i like , so ordered the rainbow ti. Too bad the warmer tints only in the ti's
> Olight's checkout is a PIA, need to check some lawyers garbage on the bottom of the page before it accepts data.
> give us old guys a break, or kick your webmaster in the pants


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 25, 2016)

We are thinking about it :thinking:



GODOFWAR said:


> Any chance for s1a in ti & copper?


----------



## GODOFWAR (Oct 25, 2016)

Good to hear that and it would be awesome if you made a Nichia lights


----------



## cclin (Oct 25, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> We decided that the rose gold bezel looks really good with the bead blasted titanium and the blue looks better with the copper. Just a company design choice. What would you prefer?


IMO, gold on Ti, silver on Copper & blue on black looks best! all model should have options to choose either CW or NW.


----------



## turkeylord (Oct 25, 2016)

The neutral was quite pleasant in mine. Kudos to Olightworld for offering more neutrals! :twothumbs


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 25, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> We are making more and more neutral white variations of our lights. We are looking into Nichia light sources for future NW models.



Nice to hear this! Thanks for the information....


----------



## maukka (Oct 25, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> We are making more and more neutral white variations of our lights. We are looking into Nichia light sources for future NW models.



This would be magnificent indeed. The 219B and 219C are tried and true but if you could make the new four die NV 144 series work, that would be the first.


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 26, 2016)

Great suggestion! We are always looking to change things up and we appreciate the feedback. Does anyone else have any ideas for future bezel colors?



cclin said:


> IMO, gold on Ti, silver on Copper & blue on black looks best! all model should have options to choose either CW or NW.


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 26, 2016)

219B and C probably aren't bright enough for the current competition in this market. Now the four die does look nice. 



maukka said:


> This would be magnificent indeed. The 219B and 219C are tried and true but if you could make the new four die NV 144 series work, that would be the first.


----------



## niktak11 (Oct 26, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> 219B and C probably aren't bright enough for the current competition in this market. Now the four die does look nice.


The obvious answer is to just use more LEDs


----------



## AVService (Oct 26, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> We decided that the rose gold bezel looks really good with the bead blasted titanium and the blue looks better with the copper. Just a company design choice. What would you prefer?




Thanks for asking but I am ot sure that I really care?
I like the Blue in general better but it is not even a deal to me much less a big deal right now.
I do LOVE the tiny light!


----------



## wolfgaze (Oct 26, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> We are making more and more neutral white variations of our lights. We are looking into Nichia light sources for future NW models.



I would definitely be a Customer if Olight started offering Nichia 219B's in their Baton series lights! Would LOVE an S2 Baton with this emitter... Yes please!


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 26, 2016)

Fair enough. Some people are very particular and some are not. To each his own. 



AVService said:


> Thanks for asking but I am ot sure that I really care?
> I like the Blue in general better but it is not even a deal to me much less a big deal right now.
> I do LOVE the tiny light!


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 26, 2016)

Right on. Who else would like a Nichia in their Olight? What model if you could pick one?



wolfgaze said:


> I would definitely be a Customer if Olight started offering Nichia 219B's in their Baton series lights! Would LOVE an S2 Baton with this emitter... Yes please!


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 26, 2016)

More LED's, more opportunity for failure. For example, we went with 3 XHP70 LED's in our X7. There are other lights on the market right now that are around the 9000 lumen range but they use those "flower" cluster LED patterns which are much less reliable and worse performance. We have played around with the idea of putting multiple LED's in small EDC lights but as of now we are getting better performance with the single LED's and our optic lens setup. 



niktak11 said:


> The obvious answer is to just use more LEDs


----------



## wolfgaze (Oct 26, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Right on. Who else would like a Nichia in their Olight? What model if you could pick one?



Thank you for acknowledging my post - I appreciate it... It's great to see a manufacturer's representative interacting with Customers in this fashion and providing product information... I do own the regular Olight S2 - really like the form factor, its feel & compact nature, and love the 'spotlight' beam profile too (my only complaint was the functionality of the pocket clip design). I did own an S1 Baton at one point too, but gifted it to someone who had lost theirs. That being said, once I got my hands on some flashlights using the Nichia emitters - I fell in love with the visually appealing & pleasing high color rendering. I do understand the need for manufacturers to be 'competitive' in the market and thus profitable. Maybe Olight could consider doing a special & 'limited' run of some of their Baton series lights with High CRI Nichia emitters. To test the market and gain valuable Customer feedback. There is a very healthy demographic of flashlight enthusiasts who flock to the flashlights with high color rendering. Perhaps there would also be current Olight customers (owners) who would jump at the opportunity to purchase additional Olight lights with new LED/emitter options that are made available...


----------



## Bdm82 (Oct 26, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Right on. Who else would like a Nichia in their Olight? What model if you could pick one?


How about one more s1 variant? S1RN perhaps?
The Nichia leds are great for lower/reasonable power lights. Trying to crank too much out of them has too negative a consequence on battery life. 
But taking the excellent S1R and adding high CRI seems like a win to me.


----------



## ingineer (Oct 26, 2016)

I've seen the light after using my HDS, a Nichia would be the way to go for me, esp in a CU body, then i would replace my mini as EDC.
copper seems to be the latest selling point if you look at places such as countycom.
I'm not opposed to the check box, just don't hide it at the bottom of a screen. make it a separate page or make it more obvious.


----------



## gunga (Oct 26, 2016)

I would want Nichia in an s mini ti


----------



## Tachead (Oct 26, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Right on. Who else would like a Nichia in their Olight? What model if you could pick one?




Me:thumbsup:. As long as it was at least 90+ CRI and in Nichia's neutral range of 3745K-4745K(SW40 or SW45). A Nichia NVSL219BT-V1 R9050 SW40 D220 would be best imo if you could get them. Those are from the highest luminous flux bin which will give the highest brightness/efficiency and have a guaranteed minimum Ra of 90 and a minimum R9 of 50 which will give the best color reproduction. Also, consider the new NV4W144AR/RM when they are available

I would like to see one in the S10, S1, and Smini. But, if I could only chose one model to try one in it would be the S10 in Aluminum or Bead Blasted Ti because I prefer reflector and glass lens setups over polymer optics(collimators). 

Thanks for listening guys:thumbsup:

P.S. Also, if you guys would consider making your clips attach in the traditional bezel down orientation(which far more people prefer imo) that would be great. Bezel down with the top of the clip level with(or higher then) the tail cap for deep pocket carry is what more customers want imo(a poll would prove this I bet). There is a reason why most lights on the market have bezel down clips or at least give the option for both orientations. This is one of the main things that keeps me from buying more Olight lights.


----------



## cclin (Oct 26, 2016)

one more vote for Nichia in S-mini Cu/Ti & H1 Nova

Nichia 219b is nice but little outdated and low output. I'm more interesting in new 90+ CRI Nichia 219CT R9050


----------



## Ryp (Oct 26, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Does anyone else have any ideas for future bezel colors?



In my opinion, a polished titanium light with silver bezel would look great (as opposed to rose gold).


----------



## derfyled (Oct 27, 2016)

Ryp said:


> In my opinion, a polished titanium light with silver bezel would look great (as opposed to rose gold).



Definitely. To be honest, the gold bezel kind of turn me off... Even a blue one like all cool white version would be better but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## royjohnson77 (Oct 27, 2016)

I have heard that there would be a stainless steel version coming up for the S mini version.

Correct me if I am wrong.

Con: It is a lot heavier than the titanium version.

Pro : scratches resistant


----------



## ronniepudding (Oct 27, 2016)

I would like a high-CRI emitter in the upcoming H1A


----------



## Ryp (Oct 27, 2016)

royjohnson77 said:


> I have heard that there would be a stainless steel version coming up for the S mini version.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...



Maybe they'll make one in SS like they did for the Thunder Grey S1A:







http://goinggear.com/olight-s1a-sta...x-aa-600-lumen-cree-xm-l2-led-flashlight.html


----------



## GODOFWAR (Oct 27, 2016)

No, what happened to ti version? No one wants SS


----------



## AVService (Oct 27, 2016)

I want SS.


----------



## gunga (Oct 27, 2016)

Meh. For this size I prefer ti.


----------



## Tachead (Oct 27, 2016)

I would rather aluminum myself. Titanium is a poor material for flashlights imo and SS is far too heavy. I prefer performance over bling. How about some real Type 3 hard anodized 7075 T651 with a 219B R9050 SW40 D220, a better designed bezel down clip, and a glass/sapphire lens over the optic. I would be in on that even if they charged a premium for it.


----------



## liteboy (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



maukka said:


> Pretty light day! Too bad they misspelled the engraving on the Rainbow PVD Ti.



Is that a manker e14 to the right? Please identify the pretty parts !


----------



## maukka (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



liteboy said:


> Is that a manker e14 to the right? Please identify the pretty parts !



It's the illegitimate son of the R50-Cu and the Ti Rainbow S Mini, The Astrolux S41S (which is defective like most of them). Not made by Manker anymore.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 27, 2016)

Tachead said:


> I would rather aluminum myself. I prefer performance over bling.



I agree. Aluminum is quite a bit cheaper and I'd rather save that money.


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 27, 2016)

Tachead said:


> I would rather aluminum myself. Titanium is a poor material for flashlights imo and SS is far too heavy. I prefer performance over bling. How about some real Type 3 hard anodized 7075 T651 with a 219B R9050 SW40 D220, a better designed bezel down clip, and a glass/sapphire lens over the optic. I would be in on that even if they charged a premium for it.



I'd be in for one of those!  I have to dream, as I ordered my bead-blasted ti on Sept. 28 and probably won't see it for at least a few more weeks.


----------



## regulator (Oct 27, 2016)

Ryp said:


> I agree. Aluminum is quite a bit cheaper and I'd rather save that money.



Ditto.

And haIII aluminum is more scatch resistance than titanium. I also agree with Tachead that I would prefer a glass lens protecting the plastic optic.


----------



## Tachead (Oct 27, 2016)

Not only is aluminum cheaper, it is much better at absorbing and dissipating heat which allows the light to run cooler promoting better efficiency and longevity, its lighter weight, it generally machines nicer allowing for smoother threads, and it has much better scratch resistance when a proper type 3 anodizing is applied(especially because most light makers use Ti6Al4V that isnt heat treated to its full potential).

Really, Titanium only has its shiny looks going for it when it comes to flashlight applications.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



StandardBattery said:


> a few websites have the small hidden box or worse to confirm bs before checkout. the websites are often so lowsy that on different browsers you may have to really hunt for it if it appears at all.Why has BatteryJunction, the first to list these, not even shipped yet? Has anyone got any S Mini from them?





geokite said:


> Talked to battery junction this morning; the shipment is coming in on Friday. So I expect they will be mailing them out a day or two after.Steve


BJ is shipping, at least some versions, now.


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

[quote: "Talked to battery junction this morning; the shipment is coming in on Friday. So I expect they will be mailing them out a day or two after.Steve" end quote] [Reply With Quote is not working for me]

The BJ website says the bead blasted ti minis are not expected there until November 5.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

If you want unscratchable surface -- use tungsten carbide. This will be eternal light... until you drop it


----------



## vadimax (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



mightysparrow said:


> The BJ website says the bead blasted ti minis are not expected there until November 5.



The BJ shortening reminds me something else


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Oct 28, 2016)

I may be in a minority but I have the titanium with neutral tint and it's perfect for me. I love the tint. I just wish you'd put the memory mode back.


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Gadgetman7 said:


> I may be in a minority but I have the titanium with neutral tint and it's perfect for me. I love the tint. I just wish you'd put the memory mode back.



There's no mode memory in the S mini?!


----------



## AVService (Oct 28, 2016)

mightysparrow said:


> There's no mode memory in the S mini?!



Mine has memory


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



mightysparrow said:


> [quote: "Talked to battery junction this morning; the shipment is coming in on Friday. So I expect they will be mailing them out a day or two after.Steve" end quote] [Reply With Quote is not working for me]
> 
> The BJ website says the bead blasted ti minis are not expected there until November 5.



That delay on the BB finish isn't good, I'm waiting on one from Illumn


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 28, 2016)

AVService said:


> Mine has memory



Thanks - I thought so. Gadgetman7 was probably referring to something else when he mentioned "memory mode."


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 28, 2016)

Gadgetman7 said:


> I may be in a minority but I have the titanium with neutral tint and it's perfect for me. I love the tint. I just wish you'd put the memory mode back.





mightysparrow said:


> There's no mode memory in the S mini?!





AVService said:


> Mine has memory





mightysparrow said:


> Thanks - I thought so. Gadgetman7 was probably referring to something else when he mentioned "memory mode."



He is maybe referring to how Olight F'd-up the memory mode. Unfortunately I bought too many before I found this out. On the previous S1 special editions they finally had a UI I could live with, but now they are in the dog-house again. On those previous ones (e.g copper S1) if you set memory mode to say level 2 or 3, but at night time used the direct access to moonlight mode, it would not overwrite your memory setting the next time you just turned on your light. A real useful memory mode. Now they have reverted back to the CRAP implementation and there is no real memory mode, just a last-level memory. Many consider them the same, but they are not. I have no idea why the newer lights would revert this most useful feature. No more Olights for me until I know the detailed API usage as they seem to change it at will without documenting what it is.


----------



## matrixshaman (Oct 28, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> He is maybe referring to how Olight F'd-up the memory mode. Unfortunately I bought too many before I found this out. On the previous S1 special editions they finally had a UI I could live with, but now they are in the dog-house again. On those previous ones (e.g copper S1) if you set memory mode to say level 2 or 3, but at night time used the direct access to moonlight mode, it would not overwrite your memory setting the next time you just turned on your light. A real useful memory mode. Now they have reverted back to the CRAP implementation and there is no real memory mode, just a last-level memory. Many consider them the same, but they are not. I have no idea why the newer lights would revert this most useful feature. No more Olights for me until I know the detailed API usage as they seem to change it at will without documenting what it is.



Guess you can't please everyone. I remember when most lights were binary ..... ON or OFF. Then came lights like my Liteflux LF2XT that has such complex programming you need to keep a manual nearby to use it .


----------



## AVService (Oct 28, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> He is maybe referring to how Olight F'd-up the memory mode. Unfortunately I bought too many before I found this out. On the previous S1 special editions they finally had a UI I could live with, but now they are in the dog-house again. On those previous ones (e.g copper S1) if you set memory mode to say level 2 or 3, but at night time used the direct access to moonlight mode, it would not overwrite your memory setting the next time you just turned on your light. A real useful memory mode. Now they have reverted back to the CRAP implementation and there is no real memory mode, just a last-level memory. Many consider them the same, but they are not. I have no idea why the newer lights would revert this most useful feature. No more Olights for me until I know the detailed API usage as they seem to change it at will without documenting what it is.


They sure do not seem to understand that the UI is an important feature to us just as much as any other feature.
The same problem regarding the lockout function in these lights.
They seem to go back and forth with no way to tell or predict which UI features a light might have and for some reason do not list them all anywhere easy to find either?

I for one am done buying these lights until I know for sure they can lock out and they fix the clip so that I can use it with my pant,turn it the correct direction and not let it come flying off since it is not attached really.


----------



## Tachead (Oct 28, 2016)

Yep, that's the way to get them to listen. Vote with your wallet. Far too many people put up with bad features and buy lights just to buy them then complain. There are many light models made by many manufactures. Give your money to the ones who are doing the right things. It will force the others to change their lights to meet the demand if they want to stay competitive and keep in business. As long as companies are making money they will keep doing things the old same way.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 29, 2016)

Interesting. This guy switched the S Mini and S1 tail-caps and they turned out to be the same length.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 29, 2016)

Ryp said:


> Interesting. This guy switched the S Mini and S1 tail-caps and they turned out to be the same length.



Funny. But now the right one is useless as it is too short to fit a battery


----------



## AVService (Oct 29, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Funny. But now the right one is useless as it is too short to fit a battery



But at leas it will have the Magnet and keyring hole that can not snap off!

Why oh why?


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 29, 2016)

AVService said:


> I want SS.


You got your wish. Olight has decided to make it in their Thunder Grey color along with an AA version.


----------



## AVService (Oct 29, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> You got your wish. Olight has decided to make it in their Thunder Grey color along with an AA version.



I saw this Today!
And it is on sale everywhere too though they are not in stock anywhere yet.
All Olight seem to be on sale until Monday.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 29, 2016)

AVService said:


> I saw this Today!
> And it is on sale everywhere too though they are not in stock anywhere yet.
> All Olight seem to be on sale until Monday.


I thought the sale excluded the new models such as the S-Mini limited.


----------



## Beampower (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm a little disappointed with Olights as some of my lights have developed problems with switches, I don't think they are a very reliable light anymore!!


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 29, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> I thought the sale excluded the new models such as the S-Mini limited.



Correct. The sale excludes the S Mini.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 29, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> You got your wish. Olight has decided to make it in their Thunder Grey color along with an AA version.



Finally, a cheaper S Mini. Not quite Aluminum cheap, but I'll take it. Also not cool white unfortunately, but compromises eh


----------



## firsttothescene (Oct 29, 2016)

Ryp said:


> Finally, a cheaper S Mini. Not quite Aluminum cheap, but I'll take it. Also not cool white unfortunately, but compromises eh


Put me down for one.


----------



## AVService (Oct 29, 2016)

mightysparrow said:


> Correct. The sale excludes the S Mini.




Blade HQ


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 29, 2016)

AVService said:


> Blade HQ



Free shipping begins at $99 there, but thanks for the info.


----------



## turkeylord (Oct 29, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> GODOFWAR said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance for s1a in ti & copper?
> ...


Olight:    :shrug:



4 days later: :devil: :naughty:


----------



## Lucky Duck (Oct 30, 2016)

AVService said:


> I saw this Today!
> And it is on sale everywhere too though they are not in stock anywhere yet.
> All Olight seem to be on sale until Monday.



Where did you see this?


----------



## kreisl (Nov 1, 2016)

S mini thunder grey 0
S mini bead blasted Ti 72
S mini polished Ti 64
S mini rainbos Ti 0
S mini black copper 73
S mini raw copper 90
S mini rose gold 65
as of 2016-11-01


----------



## jruser (Nov 1, 2016)

The Thunder Gray model is listed as neutral tint on goinggear. I wonder if they can confirm this. there have been copy/paste errors before on new light listings.


----------



## AVService (Nov 1, 2016)

mightysparrow said:


> Free shipping begins at $99 there, but thanks for the info.




Not really sure what this means?


----------



## mightysparrow (Nov 1, 2016)

AVService said:


> Not really sure what this means?



What it means is this: after adding the shipping cost to the price if the light on that website, the total is greater than or about the same as the cost of the light at other sites that offer free shipping for the price of the light.


----------



## AVService (Nov 1, 2016)

mightysparrow said:


> What it means is this: after adding the shipping cost to the price if the light on that website, the total is greater than or about the same as the cost of the light at other sites that offer free shipping for the price of the light.




Really?
Shipping looks like it is $3.99 but the discount was 15%.
Not too close in my world?


----------



## geokite (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm really liking this light. Good brightness spacing and interface. My first non-reflector lens (I like!). Makes my SC32w seem big. Timer is a nice feature. I do wish there was a battery meter, and maybe a lanyard hole. First thing I did was take the clip off, as I never use them on edc lights. Left a mark in the clip channel, kinda bummed. But I'm considering getting a second...

Steve


----------



## mightysparrow (Nov 1, 2016)

AVService said:


> Really?
> Shipping looks like it is $3.99 but the discount was 15%.
> Not too close in my world?



To each their own, but personally I wouldn't go with first class mail for this item without also paying for insurance and delivery confirmation. Also, they aren't the only vendor to offer a discount. But, as I said, it's all good.


----------



## AVService (Nov 1, 2016)

mightysparrow said:


> To each their own, but personally I wouldn't go with first class mail for this item without also paying for insurance and delivery confirmation. Also, they aren't the only vendor to offer a discount. But, as I said, it's all good.


I was just replying to your assertion that the S-Mini were not included in last weekends sale,clearly they were in some places?

You are right though,it is all good and I am thinking of grabbing another too!
Though I do wish there were a fixed attachment for a keychain.


----------



## olrac (Nov 1, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Right on. Who else would like a Nichia in their Olight? What model if you could pick one?




I want an 18650, neutral white, TI rainbow PVD. Now that would kick ***!


----------



## olrac (Nov 1, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Right on. Who else would like a Nichia in their Olight? What model if you could pick one?




I want an 18650, neutral white, TI rainbow PVD. Now that would kick ***!


----------



## mightysparrow (Nov 2, 2016)

AVService said:


> I was just replying to your assertion that the S-Mini were not included in last weekends sale,clearly they were in some places?
> 
> You are right though,it is all good and I am thinking of grabbing another too!
> Though I do wish there were a fixed attachment for a keychain.



I don't think that was a part of the Olight promotion, because the mini was excluded everywhere else, but there is no way to be sure. While you're thinking about buying a second mini, I'm still waiting for the mini I ordered on September 28 to be shipped. Yesterday I received a request for my payment to be sent again, so I have hope now that I'll receive the light at some point.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 2, 2016)

So the Thunder Grey is listed as neutral white on Going Gear's website but cool white on Olight's website. Which is it?


----------



## firsttothescene (Nov 2, 2016)

Ryp said:


> So the Thunder Grey is listed as neutral white on Going Gear's website but cool white on Olight's website. Which is it?


Mine will arrive this Friday, I'll let you know.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 2, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Mine will arrive this Friday, I'll let you know.



I appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## AVService (Nov 2, 2016)

mightysparrow said:


> I don't think that was a part of the Olight promotion, because the mini was excluded everywhere else, but there is no way to be sure. While you're thinking about buying a second mini, I'm still waiting for the mini I ordered on September 28 to be shipped. Yesterday I received a request for my payment to be sent again, so I have hope now that I'll receive the light at some point.




I am pretty lucky here as there is a local store that has these at least when I snagged my 1st one!
I dragged my feat with the S1 Baton specials and missed them too.


----------



## mightysparrow (Nov 2, 2016)

AVService said:


> I am pretty lucky here as there is a local store that has these at least when I snagged my 1st one!
> I dragged my feat with the S1 Baton specials and missed them too.



You are lucky to have a local source for these lights. I sympathize with you missing the S1 specials, because I've been eyeing the S1 since it was released, but kept putting off the purchase as the different versions came out with revised features and UI. When the mini appeared, with its outstanding performance and tiny profile, I could not resist any longer.


----------



## AVService (Nov 2, 2016)

mightysparrow said:


> You are lucky to have a local source for these lights. I sympathize with you missing the S1 specials, because I've been eyeing the S1 since it was released, but kept putting off the purchase as the different versions came out with revised features and UI. When the mini appeared, with its outstanding performance and tiny profile, I could not resist any longer.



It turns out that it was all for the best anyway as the S1 don't have the lockout of the S15 but the Mini does so I am happy overall,the Mini is freakishly sweet!


----------



## Ryp (Nov 2, 2016)

Ryp said:


> So the Thunder Grey is listed as neutral white on Going Gear's website but cool white on Olight's website. Which is it?





firsttothescene said:


> Mine will arrive this Friday, I'll let you know.



I messaged Going Gear and Marshall said the Thunder Grey version is cool white. I don't know about you, but that's great news for me :twothumbs


----------



## firsttothescene (Nov 2, 2016)

Ryp said:


> I messaged Going Gear and Marshall said the Thunder Grey version is cool white. I don't know about you, but that's great news for me :twothumbs


That's fine by me, I saw the two different tints as well and I too was hoping for cool myself. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 3, 2016)

Yep it looks so good in person. the PVD process works extremely well on SS. 



StandardBattery said:


> You got your wish. Olight has decided to make it in their Thunder Grey color along with an AA version.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes the stainless steel S MINI and S1A Baton are cool white. Very nice with the optic lens. Super useful. 



Ryp said:


> I messaged Going Gear and Marshall said the Thunder Grey version is cool white. I don't know about you, but that's great news for me :twothumbs


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 3, 2016)

Do you know where the S MINI was discounted? It was not included in the promotion due to it being a limited edition product. 



AVService said:


> I was just replying to your assertion that the S-Mini were not included in last weekends sale,clearly they were in some places?
> 
> You are right though,it is all good and I am thinking of grabbing another too!
> Though I do wish there were a fixed attachment for a keychain.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 3, 2016)

It is cool white. They probably used the same specs as the TI version instead of the CU version. 



firsttothescene said:


> Mine will arrive this Friday, I'll let you know.


----------



## kreisl (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't want to doubt that 20,000pcs Smini can be sold out .. but with such high availability thru vendors worldwide the model isn't very limited imho and i certainly don't regard the Smini as a limited edition. Vendors all over the world still have unsold stock of last year's S1 Titanium Limited Edition.

Oh well. Never mind.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 3, 2016)

You are looking at the entire product line as a whole. Each version is only 3,000 pieces. Example, 3,000 raw copper, 3,000 blasted TI, etc. Our typical run is well over 10,000 for a single version of a light. This is less than 1/3 of our typical production of each light. Comparing us to a very small flashlight company is difficult considering that we are so much larger. Making only 500 pcs etc. is not even in our scope. 



kreisl said:


> I know where the S MINI is discounted 20% off. I've also ordered the S1 Ti with 30% off since it is a 1yr old past edition model.
> I sent you a message a week ago but you ignored me.
> 
> btw i wouldn't call 20,000pcs a limited edition. if we begin to call every model which has a production below 20,000pcs a "limited edition", then you could call the entire catalogs of smaller Chinese manufacturers like Rofis, Manker, Mecarmy, Spark, Zebralight, Lumapower, Niwalker, Rayus, Crelant, IMALENT, etc etc, probably even nowadays Niteye and Sunwayman, limited edition models. They dream of having sales of 20,000pcs of a single model from their catalog. Incidentally i know this because i know people who know people who know etc who know the production count of their models. Sunwayman's first anniversary edition was like 200pcs or so. 500pcs for a highly desirable edition model, say Foursevens Quark Titanium or Olight Tactical Titanium, is also suitable a number. I don't want to doubt that 20,000pcs Smini can be sold out .. but with such high availability thru vendors worldwide the model isn't very limited imho and i certainly don't regard the Smini as a limited edition.+
> ...


----------



## redrabbit (Nov 3, 2016)

Battery Junction has finally shipped my bead blasted Ti S mini.


----------



## craniotes (Nov 3, 2016)

The Rainbow PVD Titanium S Mini is a work of art, and the NW tint is pretty much perfect:




Perfect addition to my bead-blasted Ti S1 and S1R.

Regards,
Adam

PS - Bummer about the Thunder Gray being cool white, but I'll probably still bite. ;-)


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you! the best part about it is that no two are alike so you truly have a custom color on yours. 



craniotes said:


> The Rainbow PVD Titanium S Mini is a work of art, and the NW tint is pretty much perfect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firsttothescene (Nov 4, 2016)

Ryp said:


> So the Thunder Grey is listed as neutral white on Going Gear's website but cool white on Olight's website. Which is it?


As we both know already, it is cool white.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 4, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> As we both know already, it is cool white. But I am kind of disappointed with it as the finish looks very dull in person, not like that glossy finish in the picture. And there are a few blemishes in the finish as well ( one part almost looks like a fingerprint ). Not too happy. Plus the bezel does not appear to be down all the way around.



If it's not too much trouble, would you mind taking a photograph?


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 4, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> As we both know already, it is cool white. But I am kind of disappointed with it as the finish looks very dull in person, not like that glossy finish in the picture. And there are a few blemishes in the finish as well ( one part almost looks like a fingerprint ). Not too happy. Plus the bezel does not appear to be down all the way around.


Saw them today and thought they looked exactly like what I expected from the Photographs. On the AA S1A version I could see a few machining marks on the hex area around the switch, they could have polished that a bit better before coating, I expect this is what you say looks a bit like a finger-print; unpolished machining marks. The black PVD on the copper is more glossy for sure. Maybe you got a bad one, or had different expectations. You are referring to the S-Mini Right?


----------



## firsttothescene (Nov 4, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> Saw them today and thought they looked exactly like what I expected from the Photographs. On the AA S1A version I could see a few machining marks on the hex area around the switch, they could have polished that a bit better before coating, I expect this is what you say looks a bit like a finger-print; unpolished machining marks. The black PVD on the copper is more glossy for sure. Maybe you got a bad one, or had different expectations. You are referring to the S-Mini Right?


Yes the s mini.


----------



## firsttothescene (Nov 4, 2016)

Ryp said:


> If it's not too much trouble, would you mind taking a photograph?


I will try later on, I haven't uploaded any pics yet. A bit unsure how to do it.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 4, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> I will try later on, I haven't uploaded any pics yet. A bit unsure how to do it.



Go to imgur.com, click on the green "New post" button then browse your computer for your photograph.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 4, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Yes the s mini. The s1's I have are perfect. Plus, on the s mini the bezel is down all the way by the clip but has a small gap the rest of the way around somewhat like my jetbeam jet II mk.


I think you got a bad one. None of mine have any gap on the Bezel ring and I just checked a Thunder Grey version and it was perfect also. I think some one missed the defects on that one in QC (if they have that). I'd definitely send them a picture and see what they say. I hate that space on the Jet MK II, but it would ruin these higher end models totally. Sounds like yours got threaded wrong since it is uneven.


----------



## firsttothescene (Nov 4, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> I think you got a bad one. None of mine have any gap on the Bezel ring and I just checked a Thunder Grey version and it was perfect also. I think some one missed the defects on that one in QC (if they have that). I'd definitely send them a picture and see what they say. I hate that space on the Jet MK II, but it would ruin these higher end models totally. Sounds like yours got threaded wrong since it is uneven.


I guess I will try one more and return this one. Would be pretty cool without the issues though. Thanks.


----------



## firsttothescene (Nov 5, 2016)

I guess I made it out to be worse than it is. Upon looking at it the sunlight (high cri right  ) the bezel I guess is fine just down a little further by the clip. And the finish isn't too bad with a few minor imperfections. I was just used to perfection in my other olights  But it still does not look as polished as in that pic.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Nice lights. But what I don't like: too large gap between medium and high mode in my opinion. Medium should be 100-120lm. And even larger gap at start, is not possible to avoid 550lm initial(if I understand it right)


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Swedpat said:


> Nice lights. But what I don't like: too large gap between medium and high mode in my opinion. Medium should be 100-120lm. And even large gap at start, is not possible to avoid 550lm initial(if I understand it right)


The lights have a broken memory-mode (last-used-memory) so it starts on where you left it. Broken, because unlike the nice limited edition S1 models, if you use the instant access to Low or High from Off it also sets the memory level to that setting. This type of brain-damaged last-mode-memory I thought was finally on it's way out, but it could have been what Olight considered a defect on the previous limited editions rather than a super-great implementation. Not everyone things alike, but this is a huge UI step backwards in my view. 
I use mine on primary CR123A cells and the levels seem OK to me. Maybe on Li-Ion they are different. You have to take into account the beam pattern.

... so sad on the UI memory implementation, almost had the perfect CR123A lights.


----------



## AVService (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



StandardBattery said:


> The lights have a broken memory-mode (last-used-memory) so it starts on where you left it. Broken, because unlike the nice limited edition S1 models, if you use the instant access to Low or High from Off it also sets the memory level to that setting. This type of brain-damaged last-mode-memory I thought was finally on it's way out, but it could have been what Olight considered a defect on the previous limited editions rather than a super-great implementation. Not everyone things alike, but this is a huge UI step backwards in my view.
> I use mine on primary CR123A cells and the levels seem OK to me. Maybe on Li-Ion they are different. You have to take into account the beam pattern.
> 
> ... so sad on the UI memory implementation, almost had the perfect CR123A lights.


But then to add to the oddness the mini has the return of the Lockout function which is high on my list of needs,much higher than the memory that you are talking about.

So why not have both?!


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



AVService said:


> But then to add to the oddness the mini has the return of the Lockout function which is high on my list of needs,much higher than the memory that you are talking about.
> 
> So why not have both?!


Yes they should have both, but the the current lockout if used means you really can't use memory mode because everytime you take it out of lookout you are in low. Crazy. Also the lockout is not really that good. The activation sequence is good, but the deactivation sequence is not suitable for all situations. Since it only requires a long press to deactivate, it's a bit crazy because the accidental press of the button is what it is suppose to prevent from activating the light. So if the button get squeezed when you put something into your pack, or you have to swat a weird way to get at something with the light in your pocket there is a good chance the lockout will deactivate. So my theory is having something that does not work is worse than not having it. Ideally though they would find a solution such as mechanical lockout, two stage unlock or timed click unlock... they don't pay me to solve their issues though. I shouldn't say anything but after all these years it's sad to see so many bad or limited UIs, and worse that they are never properly documented before the lights go on sale.


----------



## AVService (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



StandardBattery said:


> Yes they should have both, but the the current lockout if used means you really can't use memory mode because everytime you take it out of lookout you are in low. Crazy. Also the lockout is not really that good. The activation sequence is good, but the deactivation sequence is not suitable for all situations. Since it only requires a long press to deactivate, it's a bit crazy because the accidental press of the button is what it is suppose to prevent from activating the light. So if the button get squeezed when you put something into your pack, or you have to swat a weird way to get at something with the light in your pocket there is a good chance the lockout will deactivate. So my theory is having something that does not work is worse than not having it. Ideally though they would find a solution such as mechanical lockout, two stage unlock or timed click unlock... they don't pay me to solve their issues though. I shouldn't say anything but after all these years it's sad to see so many bad or limited UIs, and worse that they are never properly documented before the lights go on sale.



Agree
Which is why I EDC a ZL still.
Since they simply recessed the switch I have not had accidental activation at all.
Not exactly Rocket Science.


----------



## regulator (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I'm waiting for the aluminum version to come out. The tiny size will be complimented by the lite weight. I am on the fence with the ss version. It's nice but I worry it will be a bit heavy and noticeable when carried in the pocket without clip.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



regulator said:


> I'm waiting for the aluminum version to come out. The tiny size will be complimented by the lite weight. I am on the fence with the ss version.



I asked Olight and they said they probably will not be making an aluminium version of the S Mini.


----------



## regulator (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



Ryp said:


> I asked Olight and they said they probably will not be making an aluminium version of the S Mini.


Going gear said that it would happen eventually but not this year. I would have thought Olight would be in communication with their dealers. That is disappointing if true. I'm kinda bummed.


----------



## regulator (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



GoingGear.com said:


> It will come eventually, but it probably won't be this year.



So will it happen?


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



AVService said:


> Agree
> Which is why I EDC a ZL still.
> Since they simply recessed the switch I have not had accidental activation at all.
> Not exactly Rocket Science.


I carry ZL too, and I don't plan on changing anytime soon... so that is why lockout on other lights is less important to me, but it still bums me out with companies put a big side switch out there and don't account for a good lockout. OLight is not the only one. Sometimes I just like to play with other lights especially right now as I'm looking at what's new, but I know what works for me I'm happy with my lights and really don't need any more I can't keep track of the ones I have as is. Soon I'll get the lay of the land currently and be out of here until I see some interesting new stuff coming out. I'll be happy if I have time to watch the battery forum, and I'll do some building or modding for fun.


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



maukka said:


> The Astrolux S41S (*which is defective like most of them*). Not made by Manker anymore.



Hmm.. I looked into this and it does appear that there have been reported issues over at BLF. I have one arriving soon. Hopefully mine is a good copy. It was ordered via Amazon, not Banggood.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



P1X4R said:


> Hmm.. I looked into this and it does appear that there have been reported issues over at BLF. I have one arriving soon. Hopefully mine is a good copy. It was ordered via Amazon, not Banggood.


I got one yesterday, but have not tried it yet. I really like my E14, and got one as sort of a backup at a cheeper price. That may not workout. Spent a bunch of time yesterday fixing 3 different issues with 3 different cooyoo style 10180 lights. Paying more is often worth it, but in the case of the 10180 lights it does not help.


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Really late to this party: What grade of Titanium do they use? 6/4 or 2? It's hard to believe at the price.

Where can I go for the history of the company?


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



bmstrong said:


> Really late to this party: What grade of Titanium do they use? 6/4 or 2? It's hard to believe at the price.
> 
> Where can I go for the history of the company?


The company website as short history from their PR dept. http://www.olightstore.com/olight-history
I don't know if they have clarified what exactly is their "Titanium Alloy" is, but since they use the word "Alloy" it can't be Grade 2.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Just bought mine...







These Ti-thread are gritty, even after applying Krytox GPL203... guess it needs some time to work-in...
To make sure my wife doesn't turns into an Angry Wife, I brought her to the retailer and ask which "color" she likes, she choose the Angry Wife version...


----------



## TheMocoMan (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Dang. Really liking that PVD now... got my Ti Polished on Saturday. I didn't think they could improve that much on the S1 Baton. I was wrong. Anybody else miss the magnet bottom? No? Just me. Ok cool.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Compare to the older S1 Ti...





I missed the bead-blasted finish from the older S1 round, so this S Mini "Sahara Desert" finish is filling that hole that was left behind... and the tint on this "Sahara Desert" Ti is rosey neutral... :kiss:


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Yes the threads will smooth out over time. Nothing to worry about. 



rookiedaddy said:


> Just bought mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Awesome! Yes the tint is really nice on that one. I find myself carrying the This finish as well. It helps that it matches bead blasted knives as well 



rookiedaddy said:


> Compare to the older S1 Ti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 7, 2016)

Please send us an email to [email protected] if you are unhappy with the product. The color is supposed to mimic that gun metal type of look rather than be a polished or shiny type of finish. It is supposed to be a user light hints the harder stainless steel material, gun metal finish, and lower price point. 



firsttothescene said:


> I guess I made it out to be worse than it is. Upon looking at it the sunlight (high cri right  ) the bezel I guess is fine just down a little further by the clip. And the finish isn't too bad with a few minor imperfections. I was just used to perfection in my other olights  But it still does not look as polished as in that pic.


----------



## kreisl (Nov 8, 2016)

Got the light now too, polished Ti. after seeing the many pics/reviews/youtubes it is exactly as expected. as nice as the S1 polished Ti. both tails can be swapped and both lights with the swapped tails work, sweet! The smINI head has the diameter of LD12 head and the light is almost half the fenix length. with removed clip some LD12 cones/diffusers/wands might fit. The smINI can't host all protected 16340. Eagtac and Nitecore 16340 fit. Keeppower 16340 is too long but the light still works because of the un-anodized threads. 18350 don't fit, they're too fat and too long. The clip can be easily removed by applying pressure sidewards instead of pulling. The 2 holes in the clip serve perfectly as attachment point for an optional wrist strap or keychain strap-ring attachment. The clip itself doesn't feel the strongest after having been weakened by the 2 holes, but won't fail on you if you don't put it to rough use. The UI is rich, easy to learn, easy to memorize, and likable. i like it better than Zebralight. i also like that the smINI doesn't have that nut screw shape around the switch, a matter of taste. The light can produce 4 brightness levels, moonlight can only be accessed from OFF. The switch feels like it could be slit open with your finger nails. The knurling is effective, not slippery, not coarse/sharp. Good. With and without battery the light feels hefty enough, not light-weight cheap like our common china AAA Ti light by ITP/Olight/Thrunite.

The tint (XM-L2 NW) is nice, i would describe it as creamish white and free of greenishness at the higher levels. At moonlight level sure the light is not white anymore but clearly tinted, rather greenish than yellowish i'd say. Perfectionist white wall hunters won't be happy with the beam, the beam profile isn't perfect but any found beam imperfection is outweighed by the total product impression. While i've got other EDC lights with better beam and better tint performance, the smINI's beam and tint is still among the good ones say highschool grade B {B-/B/B+}, especially for being an Olight or providing current-regulated output from 0.5lm to 550lm. I didn't check PWM, it doesn't interest me. I didn't check standby current drain, actual lumens output, runtime, brightness graphs, efficiency calculation, beamshots, comparison, video, etc, because i paid for the light so why. Give to me the full set of 7 colors for free and i'll do the full review work np.

All in all a very nice gift light or 80€ addition to one's China light collection. I get diffuser and magnetic tail from S1 all right.


----------



## geokite (Nov 8, 2016)

What other CR123A/16340 powered lights are smaller than the smini?

Steve


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 8, 2016)

geokite said:


> What other CR123A/16340 powered lights are smaller than the smini?
> 
> Steve


Not many that's for sure. I have an original Zebralight Headlamp that is shorter if you don't count it's protruding switch. If D.Q.G. make a cr123a light, it might have a chance, but no contest in quality.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 8, 2016)

We appreciate the feedback. Unfortunately we don't give out the limited edition models to reviewers like we do for the standard models. Maybe only a few at the most. 



kreisl said:


> Got the light now too, polished Ti. after seeing the many pics/reviews/youtubes it is exactly as expected. as nice as the S1 polished Ti. both tails can be swapped and both lights with the swapped tails work, sweet! The smINI head has the diameter of LD12 head and the light is almost half the fenix length. with removed clip some LD12 cones/diffusers/wands might fit. The smINI can't host all protected 16340. Eagtac and Nitecore 16340 fit. Keeppower 16340 is too long but the light still works because of the un-anodized threads. 18350 don't fit, they're too fat and too long. The clip can be easily removed by applying pressure sidewards instead of pulling. The 2 holes in the clip serve perfectly as attachment point for an optional wrist strap or keychain strap-ring attachment. The clip itself doesn't feel the strongest after having been weakened by the 2 holes, but won't fail on you if you don't put it to rough use. The UI is rich, easy to learn, easy to memorize, and likable. i like it better than Zebralight. i also like that the smINI doesn't have that nut screw shape around the switch, a matter of taste. The light can produce 4 brightness levels, moonlight can only be accessed from OFF. The switch feels like it could be slit open with your finger nails. The knurling is effective, not slippery, not coarse/sharp. Good. With and without battery the light feels hefty enough, not light-weight cheap like our common china AAA Ti light by ITP/Olight/Thrunite.
> 
> The tint (XM-L2 NW) is nice, i would describe it as creamish white and free of greenishness at the higher levels. At moonlight level sure the light is not white anymore but clearly tinted, rather greenish than yellowish i'd say. Perfectionist white wall hunters won't be happy with the beam, the beam profile isn't perfect but any found beam imperfection is outweighed by the total product impression. While i've got other EDC lights with better beam and better tint performance, the smINI's beam and tint is still among the good ones say highschool grade B {B-/B/B+}, especially for being an Olight or providing current-regulated output from 0.5lm to 550lm. I didn't check PWM, it doesn't interest me. I didn't check standby current drain, actual lumens output, runtime, brightness graphs, efficiency calculation, beamshots, comparison, video, etc, because i paid for the light so why. Give to me the full set of 7 colors for free and i'll do the full review work np.
> 
> All in all a very nice gift light or 80€ addition to one's China light collection. I get diffuser and magnetic tail from S1 all right.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 8, 2016)

Considering that we had to remove the magnet, use an optic lens, and reverse the direction of the battery to make it this size I would say no one haha. Like standard battery said, if anything is smaller, it is going to have a big switch hanging off of it somewhere. 



geokite said:


> What other CR123A/16340 powered lights are smaller than the smini?
> 
> Steve


----------



## Bdm82 (Nov 8, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Considering that we had to remove the magnet, use an optic lens, and reverse the direction of the battery to make it this size I would say no one haha. Like standard battery said, if anything is smaller, it is going to have a big switch hanging off of it somewhere.


Olight, I love the feedback and forum contributions. It's great to get your thoughts. 
Also, given the activity here, I'm guessing thst means you're caught up on the email backlog that was an issue in the past?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 8, 2016)

geokite said:


> What other CR123A/16340 powered lights are smaller than the smini?
> 
> Steve



Foursevens Atom AL is 1.9" and has a magnet in its tail.


----------



## Wuhoh (Nov 9, 2016)

Does this use 3.0V cr123 only? Can 3.7V cr123be used? And do the rechargeable cr123 have to be regulated?
Thanks


----------



## kj2 (Nov 9, 2016)

It does take 3.7V RCR123A batteries.


----------



## vadimax (Nov 9, 2016)

Ryp said:


> Foursevens Atom AL is 1.9" and has a magnet in its tail.



It has no switch, right?


----------



## gunga (Nov 9, 2016)

Yep. Twisty.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 9, 2016)

Finally got my bead blast yesterday. The tint is not quite as warm as my S1 but still neutral and I am fine with it. The Smini's "fade" effect is interesting I wouldn't say I like it but it really doesn't bother me either. Being even smaller than the S1 and still using a CR123 is kind of amazing and I don't miss the magnet,I am not using it in my S1 anyway.
While I like the Smini I think my preference is with the S1. The UI on the Smini still has the shortcuts for moonlight and high but the memory for a single press will take you back to the last mode used even if it was moonlight. The S1 will remember whatever mode you set it to except moonlight. With the S1 one I could have three modes reliably accessible from off. The Smini is restricted to two because a single press will return the light to the last mode used no matter what. Once you use the shortcut to high for example the next single press will take you back to high. I agree with Standard Battery that this UI is a step backward compared to that of the S1.


----------



## mattodio (Nov 9, 2016)

Photo shoot


----------



## rookiedaddy (Nov 10, 2016)

This set belongs to wifey...


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback. We really appreciate the kind words and recommendations. 



ZMZ67 said:


> Finally got my bead blast yesterday. The tint is not quite as warm as my S1 but still neutral and I am fine with it. The Smini's "fade" effect is interesting I wouldn't say I like it but it really doesn't bother me either. Being even smaller than the S1 and still using a CR123 is kind of amazing and I don't miss the magnet,I am not using it in my S1 anyway.
> While I like the Smini I think my preference is with the S1. The UI on the Smini still has the shortcuts for moonlight and high but the memory for a single press will take you back to the last mode used even if it was moonlight. The S1 will remember whatever mode you set it to except moonlight. With the S1 one I could have three modes reliably accessible from off. The Smini is restricted to two because a single press will return the light to the last mode used no matter what. Once you use the shortcut to high for example the next single press will take you back to high. I agree with Standard Battery that this UI is a step backward compared to that of the S1.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes thats correct. We have some new employees for the holidays to get everything on track for the hot season rush. More time to hang out with our community. Big plus.



Bdm82 said:


> Olight, I love the feedback and forum contributions. It's great to get your thoughts.
> Also, given the activity here, I'm guessing thst means you're caught up on the email backlog that was an issue in the past?


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 10, 2016)

We may have to borrow this pic for social media. If allowed, how should i tag your name in the pic?



rookiedaddy said:


> This set belongs to wifey...


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## kreisl (Nov 10, 2016)

i've analyzed the included CR123A Olight battery in the mc3k thread. i couldn't get the 1600mAh nominal capacity with a single 200mA discharge test down to 2V cut-off but i squeezed out the remaining capacity with lower discharge rates.

great battery!


----------



## gunga (Nov 10, 2016)

I like having moonlight in the memory. I know some others don't but I know many like it. There was a big outcry when it was removed from memory before. Funny how things can change.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Nov 10, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> We may have to borrow this pic for social media. If allowed, how should i tag your name in the pic?


No problem, go ahead. Feel free to use my CPF name.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 10, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Thank you for the feedback. We really appreciate the kind words and recommendations.



Good to know you are paying attention to customer feedback.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 10, 2016)

gunga said:


> I like having moonlight in the memory. I know some others don't but I know many like it. There was a big outcry when it was removed from memory before. Funny how things can change.



I don't really have a problem with moonlight in memory I just wouldn't use it preferring the shortcut instead. My problem with the UI is that it always remembers the last mode used instead of a specific mode like the S1.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 11, 2016)

We actually have been discussing this this morning. We are a company that sells flashlights to many different types of people. Of course pleasing everyone is impossible so a happy medium is the best we can go for. So it looks like people like moonlight to be in memory but not turbo? Lets talk about this guys. 



ZMZ67 said:


> I don't really have a problem with moonlight in memory I just wouldn't use it preferring the shortcut instead. My problem with the UI is that it always remembers the last mode used instead of a specific mode like the S1.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 11, 2016)

ML in memory would be nice. Turbo shouldn't be in memory to protect the light when pocket carried.


----------



## gunga (Nov 11, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> I don't really have a problem with moonlight in memory I just wouldn't use it preferring the shortcut instead. My problem with the UI is that it always remembers the last mode used instead of a specific mode like the S1.



What do you mean specific mode? You just mean l-m-h but no moonlight and turbo?


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes that is true. People are starting to figure out what they really want by having multiple Olight UI's I suppose. So if i have this right, you would like moonlight in memory but not turbo?



gunga said:


> I like having moonlight in the memory. I know some others don't but I know many like it. There was a big outcry when it was removed from memory before. Funny how things can change.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes very good question. It looks like people do not like Turbo in memory. It seems like that is a common trend. Moonlight on the other hand...



gunga said:


> What do you mean specific mode? You just mean l-m-h but no moonlight and turbo?


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 11, 2016)

So in most of our lights, Turbo is only in memory for 10 minutes and then drops down to the mode used before that. This is how it has been but would you prefer to not have it at all in memory?



kj2 said:


> ML in memory would be nice. Turbo shouldn't be in memory to protect the light when pocket carried.


----------



## gunga (Nov 11, 2016)

My s mini is coming soon (I hope). I'll comment more when I receive it. I actually like moonlight in memory. While it's a bit less versatile I like quick on and off in the dark of night.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> So in most of our lights, Turbo is only in memory for 10 minutes and then drops down to the mode used before that. This is how it has been but would you prefer to not have it at all in memory?


For me personally, no. Because even it's only 10 minutes, it can still turn On in a pocket. Or you've to use the lockout every time.
And specially with the Baton serie light, which are mostly smaller lights, I don't use the Turbo mode that much because of the shorter runtime those light have. Double click for Turbo is very simple and fast to do.


----------



## AVService (Nov 11, 2016)

The problem for me is that the Moonlight and Memory is tied to Lockout in the different UI's for some reason but I am not sure why they have anything to do with one another?

I simply can not take a chance of the light turning on in pocket and so for me the Lockout is my bare minimum feature and if I need to give up memory flexibility for it I am happy to.
Much as I like the S1 series I can not carry them unless I leave the tail loose which is not nearly as convenient for me as the button lockout function.

If you could somehow recess the button more to help with pocket turn on it would help a lot but them the light might have to be fatter too?

We each have our own priorities clearly so I can see how it is a challenge when designing the UI.


----------



## geokite (Nov 11, 2016)

Bought all three of the Ti versions. Coming from the ZL interface in 20+ other lights, I really like the current interface of the smini. Moonlight is there, turbo is there, last used is there, and (for me) a decent lock out. Hasn't turned on in 1.5 weeks of carry. But I don't use the clip.

Only thing I really miss is the battery check feature of the ZL. 

Steve


----------



## mightysparrow (Nov 11, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> So in most of our lights, Turbo is only in memory for 10 minutes and then drops down to the mode used before that. This is how it has been but would you prefer to not have it at all in memory?



I don't personally need Turbo in memory, but I do like having moonlight and all of the other levels available in memory. I finally received the bead blasted ti Mini I ordered in September, and I like the UI - it is my first Olight product, and it really is a wonderful light. I will look forward to obtaining other small Olight lights with neutral tint emitters in the future.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Nov 11, 2016)

I have bought all versions of the S Mini and have a few versions extra as well as gifts for family and friends. For me personally owning most versions of the Olights so far, I prefer moonlight in memory but not turbo. Turbo should be activated only if we need it.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 12, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> We actually have been discussing this this morning. We are a company that sells flashlights to many different types of people. Of course pleasing everyone is impossible so a happy medium is the best we can go for. So it looks like people like moonlight to be in memory but not turbo? Lets talk about this guys.



For my part it doesn't really matter if moonlight is in memory or not. Might be a good idea to remove turbo due to the potential for accidental activation although I haven't had any problems. I think it would also benefit the UI as a whole reserving turbo to user selection only. Truthfully though the last mode memory doesn't work for me and I would rather see a return to the memory of the S1.I have the two lights sitting together (both bead blast/neutrals)and it is the S1 I grab for pocket carry.


----------



## jswe (Nov 12, 2016)

I prefer memory of last mode, but that memory is wiped after a minute of turned-off. Because I never remember which mode I hade my light in after some time, anyway.

It's more important for me to have instant access to all modes from off, as I don't cycle a lot.


----------



## gunga (Nov 12, 2016)

I think that works for me. Moonlight in memory but not turbo. Also remove the moonlight momentary when in lockout.


----------



## Marfenix (Nov 12, 2016)

kj2 said:


> ML in memory would be nice. Turbo shouldn't be in memory to protect the light when pocket carried.


I agree with Kevin, no turbo in memory please, ML would be nice!


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 16, 2016)

Ok very good point. It looks like moonlight but no turbo in memory is the way to go.


kj2 said:


> For me personally, no. Because even it's only 10 minutes, it can still turn On in a pocket. Or you've to use the lockout every time.
> And specially with the Baton serie light, which are mostly smaller lights, I don't use the Turbo mode that much because of the shorter runtime those light have. Double click for Turbo is very simple and fast to do.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 16, 2016)

Ah yes good point. so switch turning red for lockout?



gunga said:


> I think that works for me. Moonlight in memory but not turbo. Also remove the moonlight momentary when in lockout.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 16, 2016)

Ok thanks a lot!



LeafSamurai said:


> I have bought all versions of the S Mini and have a few versions extra as well as gifts for family and friends. For me personally owning most versions of the Olights so far, I prefer moonlight in memory but not turbo. Turbo should be activated only if we need it.


----------



## gunga (Nov 16, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Ah yes good point. so switch turning red for lockout?



sure. Good idea.


----------



## craniotes (Nov 17, 2016)

Going Gear just dropped the brass S Mini Baton (not really fan of copper -- stinky). I just dropped my wallet (and money fell out).

Again.

Just sayin'.

Regards,
Adam

PS - FWIW, I'm just fine with the modes.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## gunga (Nov 17, 2016)

I recently got mine. Impressive. And tiny. Wow. 

The neutral xml2 is not so nice. A mod may happen in the future.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 17, 2016)

I got mine a few days ago. Really nice, tiny light.
I really like this neutral tint.


----------



## vadimax (Nov 17, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Ah yes good point. so switch turning red for lockout?



Definitely. In order people could understand a light is just locked, not dead  I like that feature in R40 Seeker.


----------



## afraidofdark (Nov 17, 2016)

Did the brass version already sell out?? The Going Gear listing shows no stock :mecry:


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 17, 2016)

afraidofdark said:


> Did the brass version already sell out?? The Going Gear listing shows no stock :mecry:



I'm hoping that it's simply not in stock _*yet*_.


----------



## afraidofdark (Nov 17, 2016)

oKtosiTe said:


> I'm hoping that it's simply not in stock _*yet*_.



I am with you on that


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Nov 17, 2016)

I never bought the Ti version of the S1 because it doesn't have full-memory mode like my aluminium S1 does (one of the first batches), but now that Olight corrected that error I caved and got one too.

So has anyone figured out where to put the tritium on these yet?


----------



## afraidofdark (Nov 17, 2016)

Brass version is now in stock at Going Gear. Well, in stock minus one unit


----------



## kssmith (Nov 17, 2016)

Haha minus 2, I ordered earlier today before any were showing in stock. [emoji57]


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 17, 2016)

Just got in stock today only at www.olightstore.com and Going Gear. It will not be sold anywhere else. Period.



afraidofdark said:


> Did the brass version already sell out?? The Going Gear listing shows no stock :mecry:


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 17, 2016)

They are in stock as of now at olightstore.com and going gear


kssmith said:


> Haha minus 2, I ordered earlier today before any were showing in stock. [emoji57]


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 17, 2016)

If the GG specs are right, the Brass has neutral tint! If true it would make it very desirable being the only non Ti version with Neutral. Shame the UI is not as I would have hoped.... can I resist this little light....


----------



## ingineer (Nov 17, 2016)

Great job Olight
now Replacing my mini for EDC,
even engraved with my call sign!
excuse my dust
bye bye twistys


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 17, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Just got in stock today only at www.olightstore.com and Going Gear. It will not be sold anywhere else. Period.



How about a Going Gear edition for the copper lights. No blue bezels and switch rings.


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Nov 18, 2016)

3 generations of awesomeness:







I know that many of you don't share my opinion, but as it happens I really like the tint on the neutral S-mini. I actually prefer it over the Nichia 219 in my L10C, which always felt a bi washed out to me (for a neutral). It's a great improvement over the old S10 anyway, I wonder if I should add a Ti S1 to the collection now as well now that I still can.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 18, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> 3 generations of awesomeness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree the tint on the s mini Ti is really nice. Seems like the perfect EDC light so far. Tempted to buy another


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Nov 18, 2016)

MattSPL said:


> I agree the tint on the s mini Ti is really nice. Seems like the perfect EDC light so far. Tempted to buy another



I'm still trying to decide which is better for me, the S1 or the mini. I do like the magnet and the lanyard hole for tritium placement, but a temporary memory and no memory for moonglow mode is a bit of a deal breaker for me. I think I'm just going to carry the mini for a while to see if I really miss the magnet all that much.

Both are really nice though, I can't imagine how Olight is going to improve these when it's time for a successor.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 18, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> I'm still trying to decide which is better for me, the S1 or the mini. I do like the magnet and the lanyard hole for tritium placement, but a temporary memory and no memory for moonglow mode is a bit of a deal breaker for me. I think I'm just going to carry the mini for a while to see if I really miss the magnet all that much.
> 
> Both are really nice though, I can't imagine how Olight is going to improve these when it's time for a successor.



I think the s1 tail cap fits the s mini?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 18, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> 3 generations of awesomeness:



After getting used to the look of the S Mini, the S10 looks like it has an abnormally long head.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 18, 2016)

Haha that is a funny observation. I feel the same way. The S10 looks big to me now. 



Ryp said:


> After getting used to the look of the S Mini, the S10 looks like it has an abnormally long head.


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 18, 2016)

Guys we are doing a Black Friday sale at www.olightstore.com from Nov. 24-28th. Everything 20-35% off. Some items are even 45% off. We highly suggest you check it out next weekend! Also take a look at our Facebook page. We are currently giving away an SR95S-UT ($350 flashlight).


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Nov 18, 2016)

Ryp said:


> After getting used to the look of the S Mini, the S10 looks like it has an abnormally long head.





Olightworld said:


> Haha that is a funny observation. I feel the same way. The S10 looks big to me now.



The Ti one is heavy too!



MattSPL said:


> I think the s1 tail cap fits the s mini?



Yeah, it's an option. But itwill make it bigger and would require buying another light just for the tail cap.



Olightworld said:


> Guys we are doing a Black Friday sale at www.olightstore.com from Nov. 24-28th. Everything 20-35% off. Some items are even 45% off. We highly suggest you check it out next weekend! Also take a look at our Facebook page. We are currently giving away an SR95S-UT ($350 flashlight).




Aaw, why for US customers only? Your forumname is Olight_world_ after all


----------



## liteboy (Nov 18, 2016)

geokite said:


> Bought all three of the Ti versions. Coming from the ZL interface in 20+ other lights, I really like the current interface of the smini. Moonlight is there, turbo is there, last used is there, and (for me) a decent lock out. Hasn't turned on in 1.5 weeks of carry. But I don't use the clip.
> 
> Only thing I really miss is the battery check feature of the ZL.
> 
> Steve



+1. Please add battery meter function! Hat would really put olight near or past the functionality of ZL, since I'm not crazy about the ZL UI.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 19, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> Aaw, why for US customers only? Your forumname is Olight_world_ after all



I know how you feel.


----------



## Marfenix (Nov 19, 2016)

Same here, in the Netherlands the Olight S mini Baton Limited edition Titanium rainbow costs euro 99,95 = 105,85 USD!!!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah that one is pricey. Ordered a Rose Gold version yesterday.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## kreisl (Nov 19, 2016)

i've got the Smini(ti) and S1(ti), both with polished XM-L2 NW. i don't get it what's the clear UI difference between the 2 models? both have moonlight and timer.

Smini has shortcut to High-mode, S1 doesn't.
Smini has electronic lockout, S1 doesn't.

Is that it?


----------



## LeafSamurai (Nov 19, 2016)

kreisl said:


> i've got the Smini(ti) and S1(ti), both with polished XM-L2 NW. i don't get it what's the clear UI difference between the 2 models? both have moonlight and timer.
> 
> Smini has shortcut to High-mode, S1 doesn't.
> Smini has electronic lockout, S1 doesn't.
> ...



I think you meant S Mini has shortcut to turbo mode and S1 doesn't? But S1 has a shortcut to turbo mode as well, which is double click from off, similar to the S Mini. Other than that, the electronic lockout on the S Mini is the only clear UI difference between the two.


----------



## kreisl (Nov 19, 2016)

we call the highest mode Turbo, okay.

I see, thanks for the correction. From Off, the S1 has shortcut to Turbo with double-click. But only from Off. Smini has also from On.
Ah and Smini memorizes Moonlight mode, S1 doesn't.

So i'd say that the Smini has the richer UI.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 19, 2016)

S-Mini shortcuts from off affect memory level.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 19, 2016)

I like the Smini UI, but agree a battery indicator under the switch like Armytek would be good.


----------



## kreisl (Nov 19, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> S-Mini shortcuts from off affect memory level.



you may be right or not, it doesn't matter, i haven't noticed anything in that regard, so it is a non-issue in practice.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 19, 2016)

kreisl said:


> you may be right or not, it doesn't matter, i haven't noticed anything in that regard, so it is a non-issue in practice.


A non issue for *you*, and a few others.


----------



## kreisl (Nov 19, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> A non issue for *you*, and a few others.



oic


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 19, 2016)

kj2 said:


>



That was fast


----------



## kj2 (Nov 19, 2016)

MattSPL said:


> That was fast



That's the advantage of living in a small country 
and orders placed before 4PM, should arrive the next day


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Nov 19, 2016)

Marfenix said:


> Same here, in the Netherlands the Olight S mini Baton Limited edition Titanium rainbow costs euro 99,95 = 105,85 USD!!!



You can find them on ebay for around €75,- if you don't mind waiting for it (from China). But yeah, it is a lot of money for a tiny light. But it'll probably last your entire life as long as you don't loose it.



kreisl said:


> i've got the Smini(ti) and S1(ti), both with polished XM-L2 NW. i don't get it what's the clear UI difference between the 2 models? both have moonlight and timer.
> 
> Smini has shortcut to High-mode, S1 doesn't.
> Smini has electronic lockout, S1 doesn't.
> ...



The mini's memory mode doesn't reset and default to low after ten minutes like the S1 does, just like the S10 did and early batches of the alu S1, and it also remembers moonglow mode. I still don't get why they decided to change the UI shortly after the S1 was first released but I'm glad I got in on that one when I did and that it's back to normal now.

I suspect they also changed the switch for the mini. It is a bit more clicky and it seems to turn the light off on release of the switch instead of when pressing it like on previous models. It appears to be momentary-capable?


----------



## Tachead (Nov 19, 2016)

Marfenix said:


> Same here, in the Netherlands the Olight S mini Baton Limited edition Titanium rainbow costs euro 99,95 = 105,85 USD!!!



Yeah, these are way overpriced imo. They dont even have a lens and are paper thin. It would be nice if they would offer a neutral white in aluminum for about $30-40US at the most. That would be a fair price I think considering the competition. Olight always seems to price their products too high imo.


----------



## vadimax (Nov 19, 2016)

Marfenix said:


> Same here, in the Netherlands the Olight S mini Baton Limited edition Titanium rainbow costs euro 99,95 = 105,85 USD!!!



Netherlands' resellers are always high  Just a comparison: your local Elzetta dealer sells *ONE* B333 for the price that tops the Stormtec-pro.de price of B333 + AVS flood lens...


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 19, 2016)

kj2 said:


> That's the advantage of living in a small country
> and orders placed before 4PM, should arrive the next day



Have you a link to the Vendor please? I'm in Ireland, so it's good to know reliable vendors in Europe


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Nov 19, 2016)

MattSPL said:


> Have you a link to the Vendor please? I'm in Ireland, so it's good to know reliable vendors in Europe




Try Zaklampen.nl or Ledscherp.nl, I've had good experiences with both.



Tachead said:


> Yeah, these are way overpriced imo. They dont even have a lens and are paper thin. It would be nice if they would offer a neutral white in aluminum for about $30-40US at the most. That would be a fair price I think considering the competition. Olight always seems to price their products too high imo.



30 to 40 bucks seems a little unrealistic imo, seeing the old S10 and S1 (used to) retail for 49,95. But you can always go for the stainless version for 56 bucks.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 19, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> Try ... or Ledscherp.nl, I've had good experiences with both.


Ordered at the second one  but they don't ship to Ireland.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 19, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> Try Zaklampen.nl or Ledscherp.nl, I've had good experiences with both.
> 
> 
> 
> 30 to 40 bucks seems a little unrealistic imo, seeing the old S10 and S1 (used to) retail for 49,95. But you can always go for the stainless version for 56 bucks.



I don't think it is at all when you can get lights with more materials, better materials, more sophisticated electronics, better warranties, and more features for $50-65.

That's my point though, most Olight's are overpriced for what you get when compared to the competition. Especially the S1 and Smini series imo.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for the links. I can use parcel motel if they ship to the UK.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 19, 2016)

Tachead said:


> I don't think it is at all when you can get lights with more materials, better materials, more sophisticated electronics, better warranties, and more features for $50-65.
> 
> That's my point though, most Olight's are overpriced for what you get when compared to the competition. Especially the S1 and Smini series imo.



But is there any competition for the smini? Something this small that isn't a twisty?


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Nov 19, 2016)

Tachead said:


> I don't think it is at all when you can get lights with more materials, better materials, more sophisticated electronics, better warranties, and more features for $50-65.
> 
> That's my point though, most Olight's are overpriced for what you get when compared to the competition. Especially the S1 and Smini series imo.



Of course I would like to pay less too, but to me they're still worth it. But I'm a bit of a fanboy I guess. 

I tried several different brands before I bought an S10 and as it turns out the Olight S-series just works for me. Their UI and form-factor just happen to match my needs perfectly where all others I've owned have left me unsatisfied in some sort of way. And they seem pretty bomb proof. My cat has knocked my S10 off a 3 foot high bedside table on to a hardwood floor on daily bases for the last two years now, trying to get me to wake up and feed him, and it still hasn't stopped working, lol. It's not that much money if it lasts a lifetime, or even just half a lifetime.

But different strokes for different folks I guess, don't buy 'm if you think they're not worth it.



MattSPL said:


> Thanks for the links. I can use parcel motel if they ship to the UK.








If you do need help with shipping just send me a pm, I'd be happy to order one for you and ship it to Ireland if needed be.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 19, 2016)

MattSPL said:


> But is there any competition for the smini? Something this small that isn't a twisty?



Maybe not quite as small but, there are plenty of nice CR123a/RCR123 lights. And, some come with better quality, more features, superior electronics, and better warranty for less money. The Smini is a nice light but, I just think it is priced way too high for what it is. YMMV of course.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 19, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> Of course I would like to pay less too, but to me they're still worth it. But I'm a bit of a fanboy I guess.
> 
> I tried several different brands before I bought an S10 and as it turns out the Olight S-series just works for me. Their UI and form-factor just happen to match my needs perfectly where all others I've owned have left me unsatisfied in some sort of way. And they seem pretty bomb proof. My cat has knocked my S10 off a 3 foot high bedside table on to a hardwood floor on daily bases for the last two years now, trying to get me to wake up and feed him, and it still hasn't stopped working, lol. It's not that much money if it lasts a lifetime, or even just half a lifetime.
> 
> ...



I think the Smini is worth it it if it suits your needs. The special editions are a little higher in price but it adds a little fun with the different versions. I would guess that we will eventually see a standard model with a lower price like the S1 anyway. I don't see Olight as being any more expensive than similar brands and it comes down to what works for each of us just like you said.


----------



## vadimax (Nov 19, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Maybe not quite as small but, there are plenty of nice CR123a/RCR123 lights. And, some come with better quality, more features, superior electronics, and better warranty for less money. The Smini is a nice light but, I just think it is priced way too high for what it is. YMMV of course.



Erm... May we find out what are those lights that are "plenty"?


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 19, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> Of course I would like to pay less too, but to me they're still worth it. But I'm a bit of a fanboy I guess.
> 
> I tried several different brands before I bought an S10 and as it turns out the Olight S-series just works for me. Their UI and form-factor just happen to match my needs perfectly where all others I've owned have left me unsatisfied in some sort of way. And they seem pretty bomb proof. My cat has knocked my S10 off a 3 foot high bedside table on to a hardwood floor on daily bases for the last two years now, trying to get me to wake up and feed him, and it still hasn't stopped working, lol. It's not that much money if it lasts a lifetime, or even just half a lifetime.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's very good of you :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryp (Nov 19, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> I would guess that we will eventually see a standard model with a lower price like the S1 anyway.



Olight said they won't be making a non-limited edition S Mini which is unfortunate since I don't care about the material used, I just care about the price.


----------



## regulator (Nov 19, 2016)

Ryp said:


> Olight said they won't be making a non-limited edition S Mini which is unfortunate since I don't care about the material used, I just care about the price.



I care about the weight and like that aluminum would cost less. I don't see why Olight would not leverage the two to make the light even more appealing.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 19, 2016)

regulator said:


> I care about the weight and like that aluminum would cost less. I don't see why Olight would not leverage the two to make the light even more appealing.


Companies change their mind like women in a clothing store... so don't give up hope. The Stainless Steel version of the light is pretty reasonable, I can't imagine an aluminum one being more than $10 cheaper, and more likely closer to 7$ cheaper as I can see them retailing for less than $49 unless some serious competition comes out. Also you can maybe just buy the new 4-Sevens light, almost identical to the mini in aluminum. This might be the reason why there won't be a Olight branded version, if you want Aluminum then you buy 4-Sevens.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 20, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> Companies change their mind like women in a clothing store... so don't give up hope. The Stainless Steel version of the light is pretty reasonable, I can't imagine an aluminum one being more than $10 cheaper, and more likely closer to 7$ cheaper as I can see them retailing for less than $49 unless some serious competition comes out. Also you can maybe just buy the new 4-Sevens light, almost identical to the mini in aluminum. This might be the reason why there won't be a Olight branded version, if you want Aluminum then you buy 4-Sevens.



Since the (limited edition) S Minis follow the price of the limited edition S1s, you would be right in that an aluminum S Mini would be $7 cheaper. If you're talking about the Foursevens Mini Mk II, that's a twisty light but the S Mini is a clicky.


----------



## kreisl (Nov 20, 2016)

the S1-ti has a slightly darker and less super-high polished finish than the Smini-ti. The latter seems to be electro-polished, identical to other lights like K18SS and WormSS. S1-ti material and finish bears resemblance to Sunwayman CR123A M11R ti lights. i've tried to capture the ti color difference on camera, it's even difficult to make out with bare eyes and glasses. 720p JPG on abload.de














































I like both lights vely vely much, maybe my best China flashlight acquisitions this year after the *PD32 2016*. 
Both olights are keepers, forever in my collection! 
lovecpf​


----------



## Ray-o-light (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello kreisl, after watching the Going Gear video on YouTube, I think the polished mini Ti has a PVD finish.


----------



## kssmith (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey,
I got my Going Gear Raw Brass SMini today, so far, I really like it. The only thing I miss is the GG flame like on the previous exclusive. oh well!



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 21, 2016)

That's really nice


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 21, 2016)

Does the S mini step down when the battery is getting low, or does it just  turn off like my S10R-II does? I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## kreisl (Nov 21, 2016)

the light can emit light at very low voltage. at that point there isnt enough juice in the battery to produce higher level brightness. you'd know then that the battery is low. it would only turn off because of the PCB on the protected 16340, say nitecore 16340.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 22, 2016)

kreisl said:


> the light can emit light at very low voltage. at that point there isnt enough juice in the battery to produce higher level brightness. you'd know then that the battery is low. it would only turn off because of the PCB on the protected 16340, say nitecore 16340.


OK, thanks.


----------



## cclin (Nov 22, 2016)

received brass s-mini, I like the match color of switch ring, bezel & pocket clip. Too bad Olight decided use blue switch ring & bezel on copper s-mini


----------



## craniotes (Nov 23, 2016)

The family is almost complete:




Now, about that stainless steel S Mini... ;-)

Regards,
Adam


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 23, 2016)

I saw someone on Reddit claim that the S mini can take 18350 cells. Is this true? I have an S mini with two more coming soon, but no 18350 cell to verify.


----------



## kreisl (Nov 23, 2016)

oKtosiTe said:


> I saw someone on Reddit claim that the S mini can take 18350 cells. Is this true? I have an S mini with two more coming soon, but no 18350 cell to verify.



The Smini body inner tube diameter is 17.00mm.

A 17340 would fit.


----------



## emarkd (Nov 23, 2016)

I have an Smini and an 18350. They definitely do not fit. That little Smini is basically full with a 16340 and id be surprised if anything larger could be made to fit.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 23, 2016)

Its a shame that more manufactures don't make the cell compartments fit 18350's too, they really are a much better cell then 16340's. All they would have to do is make the cell compartment a touch wider. This is why I love lights like the Armytek Prime Pro C1. It takes all three(CR123a, 16340, and 18350) and you can even buy different battery compartment tubes for 18650, AA, and 2xAA and play lego. It is like an SMINI on steroids. Brighter, tougher, more modes and features, more cell flexibility, optic protected by sapphire coated optical glass lens, legoability(tail caps and battery tubes), double the warranty, and all for less money. The tiny size of the SMINI still has its appeal though.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 23, 2016)

emarkd said:


> I have an Smini and an 18350. They definitely do not fit. ...


*+1 *- obviously some crazy people posting on reddit -- Who knew?



Tachead said:


> Its a shame that more manufactures don't make the cell compartments fit 18350's too ....


*+1*


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 24, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> *+1 *- obviously some crazy people posting on reddit -- Who knew?



Well, the poster apologized and corrected the post, so it's all good.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 24, 2016)

Why did they change the clip? The first thing I did when I got my S15 and S1 Ti was to move the clip to 90 deg from the switch. It just feels nicer in my hand and safer not to activate it accidentally. Every time that I want to click on buy during the Black Friday sale I adjust the clip on the Ti and I am cured for 30 minutes not to click the buy now button. Awesome light the little S1 Ti and my favorite of all time.


----------



## derfyled (Nov 25, 2016)

And I thought my ZL SC32 was small. It now looks so much bigger and bulky compared to the SMINI. 




​


----------



## Marfenix (Nov 25, 2016)

derfyled said:


> And I thought my ZL SC32 was small. It now looks so much bigger and bulky compared to the SMINI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Stainless Steel version? i love it. Once this becomes available in the Netherlands i will get one!


----------



## derfyled (Nov 25, 2016)

Marfenix said:


> Is that the Stainless Steel version? i love it. Once this becomes available in the Netherlands i will get one!



No, this is the polished titanium version with a NW emitter.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 25, 2016)

derfyled said:


> And I thought my ZL SC32 was small. It now looks so much bigger and bulky compared to the SMINI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, its smaller but, the ZL bests it in most other categories and its a couple years old now. The Mini's still a nice light though.


----------



## derfyled (Nov 25, 2016)

Totally agree, especially the UI.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 25, 2016)

derfyled said:


> Totally agree, especially the UI.



It must be a battle for EDC pocket space.


----------



## derfyled (Nov 25, 2016)

Tachead said:


> It must be a battle for EDC pocket space.


No. One on each side[emoji57]


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 25, 2016)

Now have the raw copper S and just got the NW polished titanium today. Man these little lights are so good! I love the "soft on" and "soft off" feature. In my opinion it gives the S Minis an upscale custom feel. The NW out of the polished titanium S is actually very good there is no hint of any greens etc. the tint is nice and even. Have a rose copper S1A on the way which has the same nice soft on and soft off feature as well as the brass S Mini. Just could not pass up the Black Friday deals. Also got the NW standard S1A on the way for less than 40 bucks! Olight has really been knocking it out of the park over the last 24 months. The Javelot series are a smash standard setting hit then bam the S1 etc. Noticed the UI is different on my new NW polished ti S vs my raw copper S. Does not bother me though just makes them unique.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 28, 2016)

Just got my rainbow PVD S-mini. Initial impressions:

* absolutely tiny
* very nice neutral tint with no gree
* typical good Olight UI
* rainbow PVD looks beautiful, but don't know how durable it is.


----------



## liteboy (Nov 28, 2016)

derfyled said:


> Totally agree, especially the UI.



I actually slightly prefer olight UI over ZL, except 4 click battery meter. Push and hold low on the ZL becomes high/turbo if you let go too soon. Not possible to blind yourself with olight since need double click for turbo. IMO should become a standard.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Nov 28, 2016)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Just got my rainbow PVD S-mini. Initial impressions:
> 
> * absolutely tiny
> * very nice neutral tint with no gree
> ...



It is very durable. I have used it as part of my EDC for a few weeks now and it is still going strong. The anodising is still intact and it still looks really good. You just have to wipe it down every once a while as it does attract fingerprint marks on the tail cap.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 28, 2016)

liteboy said:


> I actually slightly prefer olight UI over ZL, *except 4 click battery meter*. Push and hold low on the ZL becomes high/turbo if you let go too soon. Not possible to blind yourself with olight since need double click for turbo. IMO should become a standard.



What about the user programmability and 14 modes vs Olights 5 modes? I agree about the chance to accidentally hit turbo. But, once you get used to it, it almost never happens in practice. I cant remember the last time I accidentally hit turbo on a ZL. I am actually really liking Armytek's Pro UI on the Prime Pro, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, etc. It is even better then both Olight's and ZL's imo.


----------



## moshow9 (Nov 29, 2016)

Tachead said:


> What about the user programmability and 14 modes vs Olights 5 modes? I agree about the chance to accidentally hit turbo. But, once you get used to it, it almost never happens in practice. I cant remember the last time I accidentally hit turbo on a ZL. I am actually really liking Armytek's Pro UI on the Prime Pro, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, etc. It is even better then both Olight's and ZL's imo.


I have to agree with Tachead to a degree. UI and preference are subjective so it will be different for everyone. For me, my favorite UI is from Zebralight, followed by Olight's, followed closely by Armytek's.

I couldn't resist holding out and had to try an S Mini with the sale this weeken. Man, this light is tiny! The S Mini is even shorter than the Mini Mk II, all while having a side switch interface!


----------



## mightysparrow (Nov 29, 2016)

derfyled said:


> And I thought my ZL SC32 was small. It now looks so much bigger and bulky compared to the SMINI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ordered a Zebralight SC32w five weeks ago and am still waiting for it to ship. I'm looking forward to carrying both the ZL and my S1 Mini Ti (bead-blasted), as I am interested in comparing the UI's of the two lights when I have them together. The only other Zebralight I have is a first-gen SC52. I'm sure they'll both be my favorite lights.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 29, 2016)

liteboy said:


> I actually slightly prefer olight UI over ZL, except 4 click battery meter. Push and hold low on the ZL becomes high/turbo if you let go too soon. Not possible to blind yourself with olight since need double click for turbo. IMO should become a standard.



I love my two SC600-III's (see sig) and for the most part am on board with the UI, but what I hate about it is the lack of a shortcut to H1. If H2 is the last thing you used, you have to single click from off, wait, do a double click. I can't count the times when I double clicked too soon and strobed myself.
I believe the S Mini really excels there with a shortcut to the highest mode from on _and _off.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 29, 2016)

oKtosiTe said:


> I love my two SC600-III's (see sig) and for the most part am on board with the UI, but what I hate about it is the lack of a shortcut to H1. If H2 is the last thing you used, you have to single click from off, wait, do a double click. I can't count the times when I double clicked too soon and strobed myself.
> I believe the S Mini really excels there with a shortcut to the highest mode from on _and _off.



All you have to do is leave the high memory in H1 to solve this problem. Then it is one click to the highest mode from off.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Nov 29, 2016)

Which 16340 do you guys use and does your light run on high mode for 90 seconds? I'm on AW RCR123 black (not the 2016 version) and I'm only getting 45 seconds on high before the light steps downs and get stuck on low mode


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am using brand new AW 16340's and am getting the full near 2 minutes on max out of all 3 of my S Mini's. Gotta say though the Olight CR123 cells they come with are very high quality.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info CelticCross74. Guess its my AW 16340 that couldn't handle the high current due to its age (didn't expect my AW16340 to be the culprit as they haven't seen much use since I got them). Gotta stop thinking about this while my parcel (16340) is still trying its best to make its way to my place. Really sucks how difficult it is to order Lithium cells nowadays :shakehead


----------



## bailyc (Nov 29, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> The NW out of the polished titanium S is actually very good there is no hint of any greens etc. the tint is nice and even.



Do you find the neutral white color to be a "rosy" hue? I was surprised to find that the NW S1R is actually slightly pink/rosy looking, as opposed to the typical yellow tint. Not unpleasant, but unexpected for me.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 29, 2016)

Tachead said:


> All you have to do is leave the high memory in H1 to solve this problem. Then it is one click to the highest mode from off.


That seems obvious, but in day to day use M1 doesn't always cut it, while H1 might still be overkill. And you won't always remember to set H1 before turning off. 
As my signature might indicate, I have particular needs.
I wish I wouldn't have to remember whether I left it in H1 or H2 three days ago. It's not a big deal, just a minor qualm with the Zebralight interface. Most people probably just don't depend on H1 the way I do.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 29, 2016)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Which 16340 do you guys use and does your light run on high mode for 90 seconds? I'm on AW RCR123 black (not the 2016 version) and I'm only getting 45 seconds on high before the light steps downs and get stuck on low mode


What is the rated current for that cell?


----------



## Tachead (Nov 29, 2016)

oKtosiTe said:


> That seems obvious, but in day to day use M1 doesn't always cut it, while H1 might still be overkill. And you won't always remember to set H1 before turning off.
> As my signature might indicate, I have particular needs.
> I wish I wouldn't have to remember whether I left it in H1 or H2 three days ago. It's not a big deal, just a minor qualm with the Zebralight interface. Most people probably just don't depend on H1 the way I do.



The trick is to form a habit. Get into the habit of always switching to H1 before shutting it off. Then eventually you wont even notice your doing it and you will no longer have to think about whether or not its in H2 or H1. 

I agree though, the UI is not perfect. That's why I prefer Armytek's Pro UI. It's similar to ZL's, you still get many modes and memory, but you have direct access to moonlight, high, strobe, or your saved memory from off or on. Plus, it remembers what sub mode you were in for each group as well like ZL's. 

If Olight would just add some more modes and programmability, or group memory, it would be a great UI too because it already is pretty nice. I just prefer to have more output and special mode options.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 29, 2016)

oKtosiTe said:


> What is the rated current for that cell?



If it's the older version(not 2016) and is the protected cell, it is max 1.5amps continuous. Which, is not enough for this light so it might be popping the over current protection.


----------



## Beckler (Nov 30, 2016)

Considering an S mini for a keychain light. How is the accidental pocket activation on this flashlight?


----------



## vadimax (Dec 1, 2016)

Tachead said:


> If it's the older version(not 2016) and is the protected cell, it is max 1.5amps continuous. Which, is not enough for this light so it might be popping the over current protection.



Checked with S1 Ti:

L -- 0.028A;
M -- 0.148A;
H -- jumps to 1.609A then drops to 1.549A continuous.

An older 16340 protected often trips current protection on High.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Dec 1, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Checked with S1 Ti:
> 
> L -- 0.028A;
> M -- 0.148A;
> ...


I was puzzled why my AW 16340 couldn't handle the current draw since its also rated at 1.5A (2C) and this might explains it.

Otoh, both of my S Mini RG/Ti was hitting 2A draw


----------



## emarkd (Dec 1, 2016)

Beckler said:


> Considering an S mini for a keychain light. How is the accidental pocket activation on this flashlight?



I've only carried mine clipped, which means button pointed out since the clip doesn't rotate, but I've had a couple of accidental activations with mine. So personally I'd say its probably pretty likely. The button is quite pronounced due to the swell of the body right where its located. Luckily there's an easy lock-out mode, but you'd probably want to remember to engage it after every use.


----------



## Tachead (Dec 1, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Checked with S1 Ti:
> 
> L -- 0.028A;
> M -- 0.148A;
> ...



Yep, another member measured 1.8amp max draw on an S1 with a high end Fluke DMM. And, the Smini and S1R likely draw more due to their higher output ratings(likely 2-3amps+). This flashlight needs high quality cells with a minimum 2amp continuous draw rating(if not more) for safe and proper operation.

Olight should have put a warning about this on the box or in the manual. *The only Olight brand cell that will work with this flashlight, for use of turbo, is the 550mAh 5C IMR cell, not the RCR123 version.*


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 2, 2016)

Really like the bead blasted version, went back to my local flashlight dealer and get another one, now I have an identical twin:


----------



## vadimax (Dec 2, 2016)

rookiedaddy said:


> Really like the bead blasted version, went back to my local flashlight dealer and get another one, now I have an identical twin:



Now you may do this:


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 2, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Now you may do this:


good idea... LOL!


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Dec 2, 2016)

emarkd said:


> I've only carried mine clipped, which means button pointed out since the clip doesn't rotate, but I've had a couple of accidental activations with mine. So personally I'd say its probably pretty likely. The button is quite pronounced due to the swell of the body right where its located. Luckily there's an easy lock-out mode, but you'd probably want to remember to engage it after every use.



The position of the clip in relation to the switch isn't ideal for clip-carry. 

I removed the clip as soon as I got mine -just like I did with all my S series lights- and have carried it loose in pocket and haven't had a single accidental activation so far in the two weeks or so I've been carrying it.

To be honest I don't really see why you would need a clip with a light this small, you might want to try it without for a while to see if you really miss it.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 3, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> The position of the clip in relation to the switch isn't ideal for clip-carry.
> 
> I removed the clip as soon as I got mine -just like I did with all my S series lights- and have carried it loose in pocket and haven't had a single accidental activation so far in the two weeks or so I've been carrying it.
> 
> To be honest I don't really see why you would need a clip with a light this small, you might want to try it without for a while to see if you really miss it.



Is this a copper black? Cannot understand tint from the photo.


----------



## Tachead (Dec 3, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Is this a copper black? Cannot understand tint from the photo.




It looks like the bead blasted Ti. And, it is next to a ZT0452CF.


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Dec 3, 2016)

Tachead said:


> It looks like the bead blasted Ti. And, it is next to a ZT0452CF.





Correct on both accounts






Wanna try four out of four this time? :devil:


----------



## emarkd (Dec 3, 2016)

The emitters are easy to swap in these things so don't ever assume model by tint. My raw copper is rocking a beautiful 4000K 5D1 emitter now.

I tried mine without the clip and didn't like it, but then I never like loose lights...or anything else. I don't want things to move around or jumble together into a mass of crap on top of my legs.


----------



## Tachead (Dec 3, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> Correct on both accounts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, can't get them this time. My guess is some kind of Fiddleback Forge custom, maybe some kind of Gerber multitool, and I know nothing about high end lighters as I have no interest in them.


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Dec 3, 2016)

emarkd said:


> The emitters are easy to swap in these things so don't ever assume model by tint. My raw copper is rocking a beautiful 4000K 5D1 emitter now.
> 
> I tried mine without the clip and didn't like it, but then I never like loose lights...or anything else. I don't want things to move around or jumble together into a mass of crap on top of my legs.



Gotcha, different strokes for different folks of course. I usually stick to one item per pocket to circumvent pocket-wear (and having too heavy a pants) myself, which can be a challenge of it's own.




Tachead said:


> Sorry, can't get them this time. My guess is some kind of Fiddleback Forge custom, maybe some kind of Gerber multitool, and I know nothing about high end lighters as I have no interest in them.





Haha, that's ok. I'm already impressed you recognized the Fiddleback, it's a scandi Bushboot. The MT is a Victorinox Spirit (in black oxide) and the lighter isn't too high end, it's a Xikar Cirro.


----------



## Tachead (Dec 3, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> Gotcha, different strokes for different folks of course. I usually stick to one item per pocket to circumvent pocket-wear (and having too heavy a pants) myself, which can be a challenge of it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have been into knives my whole life, even longer then flashlights. I almost bought a Bushfinger a while back actually. Ah, should have known it was a Victorinox. I am more of a SAK guy myself and dont follow the multitools. I don't even have any multitools anymore. I do carry a Victorinox Huntsman every day of my life though along with a fixed blade of some kind. Right, nice lighter none the less. I just rock a BIC.


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Dec 5, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Yeah, I have been into knives my whole life, even longer then flashlights. I almost bought a Bushfinger a while back actually. Ah, should have known it was a Victorinox. I am more of a SAK guy myself and dont follow the multitools. I don't even have any multitools anymore. I do carry a Victorinox Huntsman every day of my life though along with a fixed blade of some kind. Right, nice lighter none the less. I just rock a BIC.



Yay, it's been quiet in here!

Yeah, flashlights are relatively new to me as well in comparison to knives. I'm the other way around though, I can't stand SAKs but love their MT's. Nothing wrong with a BIC, I just wish they started making a torch version already, haha.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 5, 2016)

It is super durable. The PVD coating is some tough stuff. Also with the different color patterns it hides scratches really well



Fireclaw18 said:


> Just got my rainbow PVD S-mini. Initial impressions:
> 
> * absolutely tiny
> * very nice neutral tint with no gree
> ...


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 5, 2016)

Great thank you! It is crazy to think how far we have come over the past couple of years. We will continue to refine our designs and get better and better. The only way is up!



CelticCross74 said:


> Now have the raw copper S and just got the NW polished titanium today. Man these little lights are so good! I love the "soft on" and "soft off" feature. In my opinion it gives the S Minis an upscale custom feel. The NW out of the polished titanium S is actually very good there is no hint of any greens etc. the tint is nice and even. Have a rose copper S1A on the way which has the same nice soft on and soft off feature as well as the brass S Mini. Just could not pass up the Black Friday deals. Also got the NW standard S1A on the way for less than 40 bucks! Olight has really been knocking it out of the park over the last 24 months. The Javelot series are a smash standard setting hit then bam the S1 etc. Noticed the UI is different on my new NW polished ti S vs my raw copper S. Does not bother me though just makes them unique.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the killer pics! Some like the clip and some don't which is fine. I personally carry mine just like a pocket knife clipped to the inside of my front pocket. I have never had it turn on in my pocket so i guess it just depends on the situation if that ever happens to anyone. 



HerecomestheBoom said:


> Gotcha, different strokes for different folks of course. I usually stick to one item per pocket to circumvent pocket-wear (and having too heavy a pants) myself, which can be a challenge of it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome! Two is better than one!



rookiedaddy said:


> Really like the bead blasted version, went back to my local flashlight dealer and get another one, now I have an identical twin:


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 5, 2016)

Now we're talking! The titanium looks super clean together like that. 



vadimax said:


> Now you may do this:


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Dec 5, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> It is super durable. The PVD coating is some tough stuff. Also with the different color patterns it hides scratches really well


Sadly I got the Polish version and its haven't used it much yet but the tail cap has a scratch already  Should have gone with rainbow version


----------



## Tachead (Dec 5, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Thanks for the killer pics! Some like the clip and some don't which is fine. I personally carry mine just like a pocket knife clipped to the inside of my front pocket. I have never had it turn on in my pocket so i guess it just depends on the situation if that ever happens to anyone.



We need need the option for bezel down carry for future lights please. Far more people prefer bezel down so the lens is protected deep in your pocket. This is the main thing that keeps me from buying more of your lights. A pocket clip groove on the top and bottom would give the option for both styles of carry.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes the polished version is a little more delicate. I personally carry a rainbow everyday. My keys bang into it etc. and it looks fine to the naked eye. 



LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Sadly I got the Polish version and its haven't used it much yet but the tail cap has a scratch already  Should have gone with rainbow version


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback. Bezel down carry is nice in the pocket but then that takes away the option to clip the light to a hat, etc. Having an option for bezel up or down with a light as small as the S MINI is where it gets tricky. 



Tachead said:


> We need need the option for bezel down carry for future lights please. Far more people prefer bezel down so the lens is protected deep in your pocket. This is the main thing that keeps me from buying more of your lights. A pocket clip groove on the top and bottom would give the option for both styles of carry.


----------



## Tachead (Dec 5, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Thank you for the feedback. Bezel down carry is nice in the pocket but then that takes away the option to clip the light to a hat, etc. Having an option for bezel up or down with a light as small as the S MINI is where it gets tricky.



Not many people clip a light to their hat though imo and if they do a lighter AAA light like the I3S would be a better option. I have a headlamp for that purpose. I bet bezel down pocket carry is more important to far more people with a light like this. You could do a poll to check. There is a reason why almost all small flashlights on the market come with the bezel down pocket clip orientation.


----------



## gunga (Dec 5, 2016)

I also prefer bezel down


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 5, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Not many people clip a light to their hat though imo and if they do a lighter AAA light like the I3S would be a better option. I have a headlamp for that purpose. I bet bezel down pocket carry is more important to far more people with a light like this. You could do a poll to check. There is a reason why almost all small flashlights on the market come with the bezel down pocket clip orientation.


+1 :twothumbs


----------



## mattodio (Dec 5, 2016)

gunga said:


> I also prefer bezel down


+1 

That being said, being bezel up didnt stop me from buying a SS one after I fell in love with my BB TI


----------



## kreisl (Dec 6, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> but then that takes away the option to clip the light to a hat, etc. .



+ 1


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 6, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> The position of the clip in relation to the switch isn't ideal for clip-carry.
> 
> To be honest I don't really see why you would need a clip with a light this small, you might want to try it without for a while to see if you really miss it.
> ]



That clip could mount to a hat brim for hands free use.


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 6, 2016)

HerecomestheBoom said:


> Gotcha, different strokes for different folks of course. I usually stick to one item per pocket to circumvent pocket-wear (and having too heavy a pants) myself, which can be a challenge of it's own.
> .


Only one item per pocket? I'm impressed.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 6, 2016)

Those lights are perfect except one -- NW is offered for Ti versions only. For example, I like S1A SS very much, but CW stops me.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Dec 6, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Not many people clip a light to their hat though imo


I do, and I bought three S minis.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Dec 6, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Those lights are perfect except one -- NW is offered for Ti versions only. For example, I like S1A SS very much, but CW stops me.



AFAIK the brass S mini is also NW.


----------



## emarkd (Dec 6, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Those lights are perfect except one -- NW is offered for Ti versions only. For example, I like S1A SS very much, but CW stops me.



Not sure how comfortable you are modding lights, but these lights aren't hard to do emitter swaps in. I put a 5D1 in my raw copper.

Here's my modded copper on the left compared to a factory fresh brass cw light on the right:


----------



## Tachead (Dec 6, 2016)

oKtosiTe said:


> I do, and I bought three S minis.



Yeah, but how often do you really do this? And, how often in comparison to the amount of time that it is clipped to your pocket? Clipping a light to your hat is a make shift solution and doesn't work very well at all for the purpose(I have tried it with more then one light). It gives you no angle adjustment to point the beam the way you need it and feels awkward and insecure(especially a heavier model like this). A headlamp works much better in every aspect and is much more comfortable and secure to boot. It seams silly to take away a feature you use 90% of the time(bezel down pocket carry) just to have a feature that is cumbersome and fairly ineffective(hat clipping). That's just my opinion though, YMMV. But, many more people share my opinion it seams because almost every other light on the market comes with at least the option for bezel down carry. I can't tell you how many times I have heard someone say they don't buy Olight's due to their clips and clip orientations. I think at least offering a second channel so you have the option for both clip orientations would be the smartest move Olight could make and would likely greatly increase their sales.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Dec 6, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Yeah, but how often do you really do this? And, how often in comparison to the amount of time that it is clipped to your pocket? Clipping a light to your hat is a make shift solution and doesn't work very well at all for the purpose(I have tried it with more then one light). It gives you no angle adjustment to point the beam the way you need it and feels awkward and insecure(especially a heavier model like this). A headlamp works much better in every aspect and is much more comfortable and secure to boot. It seams silly to take away a feature you use 90% of the time(bezel down pocket carry) just to have a feature that is cumbersome and fairly ineffective(hat clipping). That's just my opinion though, YMMV. But, many more people share my opinion it seams because almost every other light on the market comes with at least the option for bezel down carry. I can't tell you how many times I have heard someone say they don't buy Olight's due to their clips and clip orientations. I think at least offering a second channel so you have the option for both clip orientations would be the smartest move Olight could make and would likely greatly increase their sales.



I actually never clip lights to my pocket, I just put them in. The hat clip is probably on average once a week. I don't think the titanium version is all that heavy either. A headlamp works better as a headlamp, but a headlamp also means I have to carry around an extra light and its band, whereas I wear a hat outdoors at least six months a year. It gets cold up here. Also, most headlamps are hard to combine with a hat.
In the end it seems like a versatility vs durability argument, and for my personal sake, I'm glad Olight chose versatility in this case. Ideally though, the pocket clip should be reversible. I'm imagining a slit in the middle of the light for the pocket clip to click into. More like the S1 and S10R-II. But that might not look great in this light, as the clip would probably look really bulky.


----------



## DMS1970 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm surprised an aluminum version has not been released yet. Lighter/cheaper is better for me. I already have a bunch of S1, but would like one S mini.


----------



## emarkd (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't think they intend to do aluminum. If you want a "normal looking" black light you can buy the black pvd copper one.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 6, 2016)

DMS1970 said:


> I'm surprised an aluminum version has not been released yet. Lighter/cheaper is better for me. I already have a bunch of S1, but would like one S mini.





emarkd said:


> I don't think they intend to do aluminum. If you want a "normal looking" black light you can buy the black pvd copper one.



This is what I did for that reason.


----------



## ShawnRhyne (Dec 6, 2016)

Got to play with my friends, very neat light!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 7, 2016)

now have 3 S Minis the raw copper, polished ti and brass. They are all freaking incredible. Also got the Rose Gold S1A I know its only CW but the extra weight is really nice. Was disappointed these limited S1A's do NOT have the nice "soft on" and "soft off" feature the S Mini's do. Was going to get another S1A but Olight has hinted NW limited S1A's are coming soon


----------



## gunga (Dec 7, 2016)

Once you know how, these are not too bad to mod.


----------



## gunga (Dec 7, 2016)

Works well with glow stickers too.


----------



## turkeylord (Dec 8, 2016)

gunga, did you fit the glow sticker directly around the LED dome, or did you have to leave some room for the optic?


----------



## gunga (Dec 8, 2016)

I actually put it around the dome. The optic pressed down on it. I could have left more room. Likely a good idea but I haven't noted any issues around the dome on any lights I've done.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 8, 2016)

extremely interesting pics gunga!! Got any more? First I have heard of putting a glow sticker around the emitter that is really cool! What did you change the emitter to? Any beam shots?


----------



## gunga (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi there. No beam shots. It's the same, just better tint. This one is an XML2, T5 4C for a friend. I'm getting some T5 5D1 for myself (warmer. Beautiful).


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Dec 8, 2016)

LightObsession said:


> Only one item per pocket? I'm impressed.



I usually wear jeans and don't even use the back pockets 

Unless perhaps for a shopping list, or some loose cash.

Wallet and keys live in my coat pockets though, and I almost always forget my phone


----------



## cancow (Dec 8, 2016)

Cool light, but at this point I do not understand why anyone wants or makes cr123 lights anymore.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 8, 2016)

Ok now i'm interested. Does this have any effect on light performance?



gunga said:


> I actually put it around the dome. The optic pressed down on it. I could have left more room. Likely a good idea but I haven't noted any issues around the dome on any lights I've done.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Dec 8, 2016)

cancow said:


> Cool light, but at this point I do not understand why anyone wants or makes cr123 lights anymore.


Why wouldn't they? Smaller than an AA, and better performance. All batteries matter!


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 8, 2016)

Very common cell in the high end flashlight industry. Also makes the lights have huge output with IMR cells such as our 900 lumen S1R. Also they make the light super small. There are plenty of benefits. 



cancow said:


> Cool light, but at this point I do not understand why anyone wants or makes cr123 lights anymore.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 8, 2016)

What are you putting in them? I'd like to know what you guys prefer and what LED's etc. are working well in the S Mini. 



gunga said:


> Once you know how, these are not too bad to mod.
> 
> View attachment 4205


----------



## vadimax (Dec 8, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> What are you putting in them? I'd like to know what you guys prefer and what LED's etc. are working well in the S Mini.



Well... Nichia 219B  Or anything else with CRI > 90.


----------



## mightysparrow (Dec 8, 2016)

cancow said:


> Cool light, but at this point I do not understand why anyone wants or makes cr123 lights anymore.



Many of us have limits on how much weight we can carry, so CR123 lights offer good performance for their size in that situation.


----------



## Tachead (Dec 8, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Well... Nichia 219B  Or anything else with CRI > 90.



+1

Or, Nichia 219C R9050 SW40 D240


----------



## emarkd (Dec 8, 2016)

Nichias dont work well with the existing tir. The factory could probably source another tir with the right properties though.

With nothing but an emitter swap though, I love my 5D1 xm-l2. I shared a beamshot a page or two ago.


----------



## gunga (Dec 8, 2016)

Yep. A Nichia would be great but a new optic is needed. This one doesn't focus well with Nichia.

Tint of around 4000-5000K is like by most. I prefer closer to 4000K myself. 5D1 is around 3800-4000K.


----------



## moshow9 (Dec 8, 2016)

gunga said:


> Yep. A Nichia would be great but a new optic is needed. This one doesn't focus well with Nichia.
> 
> Tint of around 4000-5000K is like by most. I prefer closer to 4000K myself. * 5D1 is around 3800-4000K*.


I'm with Mike. I could go warmer but that (bolded) is a sweet spot for me.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok thank you for the information. We are doing some research on Nichia lights etc. 



emarkd said:


> Nichias dont work well with the existing tir. The factory could probably source another tir with the right properties though.
> 
> With nothing but an emitter swap though, I love my 5D1 xm-l2. I shared a beamshot a page or two ago.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok so a tint of 4000-5000k at the most. I will let the team know.



gunga said:


> Yep. A Nichia would be great but a new optic is needed. This one doesn't focus well with Nichia.
> 
> Tint of around 4000-5000K is like by most. I prefer closer to 4000K myself. 5D1 is around 3800-4000K.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 9, 2016)

what did you settle on? I know the nichias arent working out with the current optic. 



gunga said:


> Yep. A Nichia would be great but a new optic is needed. This one doesn't focus well with Nichia.
> 
> Tint of around 4000-5000K is like by most. I prefer closer to 4000K myself. 5D1 is around 3800-4000K.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 9, 2016)

Can you send some pics of the 5D1 in your mini to [email protected]? Thanks a lot!



emarkd said:


> The emitters are easy to swap in these things so don't ever assume model by tint. My raw copper is rocking a beautiful 4000K 5D1 emitter now.
> 
> I tried mine without the clip and didn't like it, but then I never like loose lights...or anything else. I don't want things to move around or jumble together into a mass of crap on top of my legs.


----------



## liteboy (Dec 9, 2016)

oKtosiTe said:


> I love my two SC600-III's (see sig) and for the most part am on board with the UI, but what I hate about it is the lack of a shortcut to H1. If H2 is the last thing you used, you have to single click from off, wait, do a double click. I can't count the times when I double clicked too soon and strobed myself.
> I believe the S Mini really excels there with a shortcut to the highest mode from on _and _off.



Yep definitely strobed myself by accident as well.


----------



## liteboy (Dec 9, 2016)

Tachead said:


> The trick is to form a habit. Get into the habit of always switching to H1 before shutting it off. Then eventually you wont even notice your doing it and you will no longer have to think about whether or not its in H2 or H1.
> 
> I agree though, the UI is not perfect. That's why I prefer Armytek's Pro UI. It's similar to ZL's, you still get many modes and memory, but you have direct access to moonlight, high, strobe, or your saved memory from off or on. Plus, it remembers what sub mode you were in for each group as well like ZL's.
> 
> If Olight would just add some more modes and programmability, or group memory, it would be a great UI too because it already is pretty nice. I just prefer to have more output and special mode options.



It's the KISS concept, that the simpler UI, in this case olight, works better for me than the ZL which is more advanced with customization but still overall not better, at least for me.


----------



## gunga (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm waiting for my xml2 5D1 also. Lovely slightly golden tint.


----------



## turkeylord (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm putting a 5D1 in an S1A for another forum member too, gonna be great I'm sure!


----------



## Tachead (Dec 9, 2016)

Is the 5D1 pre-mounted on a 16mm copper Noctigon from ME a direct replacement guys? Or, do you have to re-flow on to the stock board? Thanks.


----------



## turkeylord (Dec 9, 2016)

It's too big, both in diameter and thickness. I've used them, sanding the perimeter down to 14mm, but a 14mm Cu TPad is a better idea. Still needs to be thinned out so the optic will sit properly.

See my post here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ou-mod-today&p=5013051&viewfull=1#post5013051


----------



## Tachead (Dec 10, 2016)

turkeylord said:


> It's too big, both in diameter and thickness. I've used them, sanding the perimeter down to 14mm, but a 14mm Cu TPad is a better idea. Still needs to be thinned out so the optic will sit properly.
> 
> See my post here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ou-mod-today&p=5013051&viewfull=1#post5013051



Thanks:thumbsup:. Is the stock board copper? Wouldn't it just be easier to re-flow a 5D1 onto it?


----------



## turkeylord (Dec 10, 2016)

Stock MCPCB is aluminum.


----------



## emarkd (Dec 10, 2016)

I reflowed onto the stock board. It's definitely easier, and it works fine in this case. Its not like this light is pushing several amps through the emitter, and its got a short timed stepdown anyway.


----------



## Wuhoh (Dec 10, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Yep, another member measured 1.8amp max draw on an S1 with a high end Fluke DMM. And, the Smini and S1R likely draw more due to their higher output ratings(likely 2-3amps+). This flashlight needs high quality cells with a minimum 2amp continuous draw rating(if not more) for safe and proper operation.
> 
> Olight should have put a warning about this on the box or in the manual. *The only Olight brand cell that will work with this flashlight, for use of turbo, is the 550mAh 5C IMR cell, not the RCR123 version.*



What battery are we supposed to use then if we don't use the Olight brand rcr124? 3.7v or 3.0v rechargeable 16340 ? Protected or unprotected 3.7v / 3.0v 16340


----------



## Tachead (Dec 10, 2016)

Wuhoh said:


> What battery are we supposed to use then if we don't use the Olight brand rcr124? 3.7v or 3.0v rechargeable 16340 ? Protected or unprotected 3.7v / 3.0v 16340



I prefer unprotected IMR but, there are protected options. 

Here is a comparator to compare some of the options...

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/CommonSmallcomparator.php


----------



## emarkd (Dec 10, 2016)

This light only pulls about an amp. It doesn't need IMR chemistry to do what it'll do. I mean they'll work fine, so if its what you've got use it, but if you're buying cells specifically for this light you can get more runtime with a different chemistry.

I use 700mAh KeepPowers in mine. Works fine.


----------



## Tachead (Dec 10, 2016)

emarkd said:


> This light only pulls about an amp. It doesn't need IMR chemistry to do what it'll do. I mean they'll work fine, so if its what you've got use it, but if you're buying cells specifically for this light you can get more runtime with a different chemistry.
> 
> I use 700mAh KeepPowers in mine. Works fine.



I definitely pulls more then an amp. The S1 was measured at 1.8+amps on turbo and the Smini has higher output. The S1R draws even more with its 900 lumen turbo. Even the ZL SC32 measured at 2.2-2.4amps and it has a lower output. Many people have had trouble with the Olight RCR cell. If you compare it to other cells on HKJ's comparator you will see that it is one of the poorest performing cells. Your Keeppower's perform considerably better and can handle 3+amps.


----------



## emarkd (Dec 10, 2016)

This exchange made me curious so I got out my meter and my short, thick leads to test my light. I read 1.88 amps on turbo, but that's not on a fresh cell and my light already has an emitter swap, so that could affect things. I'd believe its a 2 amp light at full potential, maybe more. That is stronger than I expected, but I still stand by my recommendation. You can get all the performance from the light and have (slightly) higher runtimes with something like the Keeppower 700's. I wonder what's underneath the wrapper on Olight's RCR cell?

If you're using the cells in other lights too, possibly stronger lights, then the IMRs are a great choice as well. They just won't give quite as much runtime between charges.


----------



## Wuhoh (Dec 10, 2016)

emarkd said:


> This light only pulls about an amp. It doesn't need IMR chemistry to do what it'll do. I mean they'll work fine, so if its what you've got use it, but if you're buying cells specifically for this light you can get more runtime with a different chemistry.
> 
> I use 700mAh KeepPowers in mine. Works fine.



So can I just buy some cheap rechargeable 16340 with protection at 3.7 volts off eBay to use the turbo properly?

Or does it need to be a protected 3.0v ?


I'm a bit new to this. I've had flashlights before that use cr123a batteries but not anything over 200 lumens and I have some disposable cr123as laying around d but it's getting expensive. So for the avergae consumer like me , when you say I can get better run times with different chemistry, can you be more specific? Do you mean NIMH or is that too old school? And how many volts and protected or not?

I just want this light to work on turbo properly and want to be as cost efficient as possible. Thanks


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 10, 2016)

Does anyone know what the color temperature of the NW titanium lights are? If they're creamy white, I'll be ordering one. If they're yellow, I won't. Really want titanium. While I prefer neutral lights outside for color, I'm not nearly as big a fan of them indoors.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes you shouldn't have a problem. The S Mini isn't too picky about which battery it can take. We have tried the lights with every battery we make and they all work. 



Wuhoh said:


> So can I just buy some cheap rechargeable 16340 with protection at 3.7 volts off eBay to use the turbo properly?
> 
> Or does it need to be a protected 3.0v ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 14, 2016)

the raw cell in our RCR123A batteries ar 99% panasonic. They have the highest rated high capacity cells on the market.



emarkd said:


> This exchange made me curious so I got out my meter and my short, thick leads to test my light. I read 1.88 amps on turbo, but that's not on a fresh cell and my light already has an emitter swap, so that could affect things. I'd believe its a 2 amp light at full potential, maybe more. That is stronger than I expected, but I still stand by my recommendation. You can get all the performance from the light and have (slightly) higher runtimes with something like the Keeppower 700's. I wonder what's underneath the wrapper on Olight's RCR cell?
> 
> If you're using the cells in other lights too, possibly stronger lights, then the IMRs are a great choice as well. They just won't give quite as much runtime between charges.


----------



## swan (Dec 14, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> the raw cell in our RCR123A batteries ar 99% panasonic. They have the highest rated high capacity cells on the market.



As far as i know Panasonic does not make RCR123A


----------



## swan (Dec 14, 2016)

lightsandknives said:


> Does anyone know what the color temperature of the NW titanium lights are? If they're creamy white, I'll be ordering one. If they're yellow, I won't. Really want titanium. While I prefer neutral lights outside for color, I'm not nearly as big a fan of them indoors.



I have the Olight S1 Titanium NW original [beautiful made light] as with all my neutral lights its has a yellow tint. The first black aluminium cw s1 has a beautiful uniform white tint.


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 14, 2016)

swan said:


> I have the Olight S1 Titanium NW original [beautiful made light] as with all my neutral lights its has a yellow tint. The first black aluminium cw s1 has a beautiful uniform white tint.



Thank you, that's about what I thought. I just got in an aaa Prometheus beta QR with a Nichia 219 and it's a little warmer than I was expecting. I have an Eagletac D25C thats very natural even though it's a CW. The tint lottery lives on......

I can make an argument for NW vs CW depending on the situation I'm in, that's why I own both I guess. I just ordered a Lumintop brass worm with a Nichia 219 as well. I hope it's not quite as warm as my Prometheus. I'e like to be able to find tints around the 5k to 5.5 K. Luck of the draw sometimes....


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Dec 15, 2016)

swan said:


> As far as i know Panasonic does not make RCR123A



Correct, those are already re-wraps (source unknown to me). If I remember correctly only Samsung, LG and Sony make them of the reliable brands. I try to avoid anything else unless there's a reliable review. Do you know if Keeppower is an actual manufacturer by the way, or are those just re-wraps too?

The Olights seem to max out at 1,53A according to this test, but appear to hold up better then the Keeppower 700 which doesn't even hold 600mAh irl: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/37496

That being said, I have several Olight RCR123 in use for over a year now and have no problem recommending these. I'm in moonlight or low mode 90% of the time though, so I'm not much of a high Amp user which may affect my experiences.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 15, 2016)

My apologies. I was thinking of a different battery that we have. Yes the RCR123A that we have are made by a local Chinese company to our factory. 



swan said:


> As far as i know Panasonic does not make RCR123A


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you. There is a lot of mislabeling with batteries mAh ratings in this industry unfortunately. We take pride in our information being accurate and correct. 



HerecomestheBoom said:


> Correct, those are already re-wraps (source unknown to me). If I remember correctly only Samsung, LG and Sony make them of the reliable brands. I try to avoid anything else unless there's a reliable review. Do you know if Keeppower is an actual manufacturer by the way, or are those just re-wraps too?
> 
> The Olights seem to max out at 1,53A according to this test, but appear to hold up better then the Keeppower 700 which doesn't even hold 600mAh irl: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/37496
> 
> That being said, I have several Olight RCR123 in use for over a year now and have no problem recommending these. I'm in moonlight or low mode 90% of the time though, so I'm not much of a high Amp user which may affect my experiences.


----------



## Hiluxx (Dec 19, 2016)

Does anyone know how many of the brass S Mini are being made?


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 20, 2016)

We made right around 2,000. 



Hiluxx said:


> Does anyone know how many of the brass S Mini are being made?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 21, 2016)

Received a pleasant surprise today from Olight...





with my name engraved on it... :wow:

I think I'll keep the light pristine in the seal. 

what's more, the hand-written greetings is simply heart warming...




:kiss:


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Dec 21, 2016)

That's a nice surprise indeed!

Maybe I should send them my address too


----------



## Hiluxx (Dec 22, 2016)

Just got my Brass S Mini in, it has a different color beam than my Titanium and Copper. The copper one has a bluish tint, the titanium a yellowish tint, and the brass has a more pinkish tint to it. I'm completely new to the flashlight scene, so not sure the temperature of it, but Going Gear lists it as a neutral white like the titanium. Interesting.
I love these lights!


----------



## LeafSamurai (Dec 23, 2016)

Hiluxx said:


> Just got my Brass S Mini in, it has a different color beam than my Titanium and Copper. The copper one has a bluish tint, the titanium a yellowish tint, and the brass has a more pinkish tint to it. I'm completely new to the flashlight scene, so not sure the temperature of it, but Going Gear lists it as a neutral white like the titanium. Interesting.
> I love these lights!



It's definitely neutral white compared to the copper Olight S Minis, and it's similar to the titanium. The brass is a beautiful light, and it's like having the best of both worlds.


----------



## 7hns (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey guys. Can someone tell me what the color profile of the SS is? Also, anyone have both the smini and the new foursevens mark 2?


----------



## LeafSamurai (Dec 24, 2016)

7hns said:


> Hey guys. Can someone tell me what the color profile of the SS is? Also, anyone have both the smini and the new foursevens mark 2?



The SS has a thunder grey PVD coating, with a cool white beam. For more information, this is the link to the official product page: 
http://www.olightstore.com/led-flashlights/camping-outdoor/olight-s-mini-ss

The S Mini and the new four sevens mark 2 are very similar to each other, with similar titanium and copper options, as David Chow, the founder of foursevens, sits on the board of a Olight, so they share the same design concept.


----------



## 7hns (Dec 24, 2016)

LeafSamurai said:


> The SS has a thunder grey PVD coating, with a cool white beam. For more information, this is the link to the official product page:
> http://www.olightstore.com/led-flashlights/camping-outdoor/olight-s-mini-ss
> 
> The S Mini and the new four sevens mark 2 are very similar to each other, with similar titanium and copper options, as David Chow, the founder of foursevens, sits on the board of a Olight, so they share the same design concept.



Thanks. Only thing I'm not really a fan of on the s mini is the clip being such that the LED is face up. Why do they do that? On the S1, I reversed mine. I also really like the body color(s) on the Olight whereas there is no option on the Mark2 unless you get the combo. Also, the button on the s mini seems much easier to operate one handed than the Mark2 needing twist. Any thoughts? Can anyone think of a clip that would fit the unit but faces the other way?


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 24, 2016)

7hns said:


> Thanks. Only thing I'm not really a fan of on the s mini is the clip being such that the LED is face up. Why do they do that? On the S1, I reversed mine. I also really like the body color(s) on the Olight whereas there is no option on the Mark2 unless you get the combo. Also, the button on the s mini seems much easier to operate one handed than the Mark2 needing twist. Any thoughts? Can anyone think of a clip that would fit the unit but faces the other way?



I don't know if it is available as a separate item but the 4Sevens Mini Mk II clip fits the Olight Smini perfectly and allows for bezel down carry. I have both lights but don't like having a clip on a small twisty like the Mk II so I put it on my Smini and find it to be much better than the included clip. Carried the Smini bezel down today and the clip has held the Smini securely. Generally I don't like clips on small lights at all even if they have a switch but this one has actually worked out so far.I think Olight would make a lot of customers happy if they used this clip instead of the original.


----------



## gunga (Dec 24, 2016)

Can you post a picture? Sounds interesting.


----------



## 7hns (Dec 24, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> I don't know if it is available as a separate item but the 4Sevens Mini Mk II clip fits the Olight Smini perfectly and allows for bezel down carry. I have both lights but don't like having a clip on a small twisty like the Mk II so I put it on my Smini and find it to be much better than the included clip. Carried the Smini bezel down today and the clip has held the Smini securely. Generally I don't like clips on small lights at all even if they have a switch but this one has actually worked out so far.I think Olight would make a lot of customers happy if they used this clip instead of the original.


What is your take comparing both lights since it seems you have both? Isn't the mark 2 clip really big?


----------



## mattodio (Dec 24, 2016)

Not too big on the s mini at all


----------



## gunga (Dec 24, 2016)

That's awesome! I wonder if those clips will ever be sold separately?


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 25, 2016)

7hns said:


> What is your take comparing both lights since it seems you have both? Isn't the mark 2 clip really big?



I have the Autumn PVD copper Mk II and the titanium Smini so I can't provide a complete comparison because the difference in metals but here are my thoughts.

The Mk II is obviously brighter with the supplied li-ion than the Smini. Using CR123s in both lights the Smini is notably brighter. Both lights warm up pretty quick on high but I think that is expected with small lights. The Smini is slightly shorter than the Mk II so I guess it wins the size battle but the difference is so small that it wouldn't factor into my decision on deciding between the two.

The Mk II has smooth threads but it is still a little stiffer than my older 4Sevens Minis. I suspect it will loosen up a bit over time but I can use it one handed now without a problem. The ability to choose 6 different operating modes is nice although I dislike the fact that it remembers the last level. The moonlight is not in the right place in the mode cycle either.Since I can reliably access both moonlight and high from off on the Smini it wins out for me in operation.Actually I like the UI of the original S1 the best.

Both my lights are neutral tint and fine in that respect with the Mk II having a slightly warmer appearance. Tint is so subjective to the individual user that YMMV. Beam profile is the same with both lights producing the same size spot on the wall when held at equal distance from said wall.

The Mk II obviously has a much better clip IMO but I don't like a clip on a twisty,it seems to be in the way for operation of the light.I put the lanyard attachment on my Mk II. It is not as well designed as the clip but still more suitable for me. Of course my Smini has the Mk IIs clip now and it worked well while I was out and about today.

Of the two I prefer the Smini and that would not change even if both lights were the same metal. I would like to get a brass Smini (as well as a dozen other lights lol) but I would really like to see lower cost aluminum with neutral emitters in both lights,if they were available both would be on my want list.While I do have a preference I still like both lights.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 25, 2016)

gunga said:


> That's awesome! I wonder if those clips will ever be sold separately?



Thanks to mattodlo for the photos! You can see the Mk II clip fits perfectly. It doesn't look like 4Sevens offers the clip separately yet but since they have a variety of parts for other lights available I am hopeful. The PK clips are available separately and the Mini Mk II is a standard production light not limited edition like the PK models.


----------



## 7hns (Dec 25, 2016)

mattodio said:


> Not too big on the s mini at all


Sorry, what I meant was that it is big in general. I like that it is dual purpose but it is rather "thick"


----------



## 7hns (Dec 25, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> I have the Autumn PVD copper Mk II and the titanium Smini so I can't provide a complete comparison because the difference in metals but here are my thoughts.
> 
> The Mk II is obviously brighter with the supplied li-ion than the Smini. Using CR123s in both lights the Smini is notably brighter. Both lights warm up pretty quick on high but I think that is expected with small lights. The Smini is slightly shorter than the Mk II so I guess it wins the size battle but the difference is so small that it wouldn't factor into my decision on deciding between the two.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison. I don't really understand the attraction of 1000 lumens on the mk2 since it is only for 15 seconds. I really really like the mk2 but I'm concerned about one handed use plus extra cost just to get TI


----------



## 7hns (Dec 26, 2016)

Is the rated runtime on primary or rcr? If primary, doesn't that mean that high mode on rechargeable only gets like 25 minutes?


----------



## emarkd (Dec 26, 2016)

7hns said:


> Is the rated runtime on primary or rcr? If primary, doesn't that mean that high mode on rechargeable only gets like 25 minutes?



I don't know what Olight uses for their stated specs, but here's a runtime test on 16340:






Not my test, by the way. Taken from here: https://www.reddit.com/r/flashlight/comments/5h02hu/zero_reviews_olight_s_mini_xml2_cw_16340/


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 29, 2016)

7hns said:


> Is the rated runtime on primary or rcr? If primary, doesn't that mean that high mode on rechargeable only gets like 25 minutes?


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 29, 2016)

Just posted a picture of the front of the user manual. regular CR123A for runtimes



emarkd said:


> I don't know what Olight uses for their stated specs, but here's a runtime test on 16340:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the photo. This is definitely something for us to consider in the future. 



mattodio said:


> Not too big on the s mini at all


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 29, 2016)

Because you can use it on a hat. The optic is extremely strong as well compared to a standard lens so damage is not an issue. 









7hns said:


> Thanks. Only thing I'm not really a fan of on the s mini is the clip being such that the LED is face up. Why do they do that? On the S1, I reversed mine. I also really like the body color(s) on the Olight whereas there is no option on the Mark2 unless you get the combo. Also, the button on the s mini seems much easier to operate one handed than the Mark2 needing twist. Any thoughts? Can anyone think of a clip that would fit the unit but faces the other way?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 29, 2016)

I love the S Mini so much I now have 5. The tints out of them are quite uniform CW/NW I am very pleased! Got the NW S1R I do not know if it is my eyesight or if the highest two modes are quite CW and the lower modes nice NW? I must have some of those clips above! I love Olight! I must have bought a dozen Olights this year.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 29, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I love the S Mini so much I now have 5. The tints out of them are quite uniform CW/NW I am very pleased! Got the NW S1R I do not know if it is my eyesight or if the highest two modes are quite CW and the lower modes nice NW? I must have some of those clips above! I love Olight! I must have bought a dozen Olights this year.



Which colours do you have?


----------



## LeafSamurai (Dec 29, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I love the S Mini so much I now have 5. The tints out of them are quite uniform CW/NW I am very pleased! Got the NW S1R I do not know if it is my eyesight or if the highest two modes are quite CW and the lower modes nice NW? I must have some of those clips above! I love Olight! I must have bought a dozen Olights this year.


 
Same here bro. I have the entire collection of all 8 lights and all the newest generation Olight that has been released so far. Massive Olight fan here. They have the best EDC lights at the moment IMO.


----------



## 7hns (Dec 29, 2016)

Maybe this is a stupid question but has anyone tried the S1r tailcap on the S Mini?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 30, 2016)

Ryp I have the raw copper, polished ti, rainbow ti, brass and just got the surprisingly nice stainless steel today. Power them all of fresh and hard to find AW 16340's. I love these things. Hmmm S1R tailcap on an S Mini...almost tempted to try it but dont want to risk my warranty....


----------



## LeafSamurai (Dec 30, 2016)

7hns said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question but has anyone tried the S1r tailcap on the S Mini?


 
Not going to work unfortunately. It can fit but I won't try it and I would not recommend that you do lol. Listen to CC74 and don't risk voiding your warranty.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 30, 2016)

these S minis are like crack. Olight comes out with say a V2 S Mini with a 600 lumen output for 5 min etc Ill just buy them all all over again....


----------



## regulator (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm still holding out for an aluminum version. A natural HA color would be really cool but I black would fine.


----------



## markdadof2 (Dec 30, 2016)

Just took delivery of my mini in rose gold finish. Compared to my S1 this finish is more brown than gold, is this normal? Seems to be a great light, just not what I was expecting for a finish.


----------



## 7hns (Dec 30, 2016)

Olightworld said:


>


So does anyone have a comparable table using a 700mah aw protected or similar?


----------



## AbnInfantry (Dec 31, 2016)

markdadof2 said:


> Just took delivery of my mini in rose gold finish. Compared to my S1 this finish is more brown than gold, is this normal? Seems to be a great light, just not what I was expecting for a finish.



My Rose Gold S Mini and S1A also have more of a bronze finish compared with my Rose Gold S1. I much prefer the lighter color Rose Gold of the S1. I have no idea why Olight went with a darker finish Rose Gold on these newer models.


----------



## Jambo (Jan 1, 2017)

regulator said:


> I'm still holding out for an aluminum version. A natural HA color would be really cool but I black would fine.



Same here. Tempted by the bead blasted ti, but ultimately it's a tool for me. And I feel aluminium is the best material for the job. Plus I just love that signature Olight black with the blue accents... 😆


----------



## 7hns (Jan 2, 2017)

Got my Stainless Steel today. Smaller than expected but heavier. Does this light not have the fade in/out the S1 does? Also, where would I put a keyring?


----------



## emarkd (Jan 2, 2017)

7hns said:


> Got my Stainless Steel today. Smaller than expected but heavier. Does this light not have the fade in/out the S1 does? Also, where would I put a keyring?


I don't know about that particular light but I'd be surprised if it doesn't fade. They only do it on the highest levels though.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



7hns said:


> Also, where would I put a keyring?





cubebike said:


>


----------



## 7hns (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Yea this is kind of what I thought. Seems like odd position vs the tailcap.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

An olight s micro (cr2) would be cool


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

I tried max mode using a few AW IMR 16340s (550mAh) and black AW 16340s 750mAh. I've had all of these cells for a number of years now so if there are new versions out these findings may not apply however I tried the max mode and on all of these rechargeable the turbo dropped from max to about the low mode (12 lumens) after 30-50 seconds. 

Using a primary CR123 the light behaves exactly as it has on paper (max to about 300lm after 1.5mins) which I find quite odd. It's possibly my older RCR cells can't keep up with the current drain I suppose, I've ordered some Olight 16340s (650mAh) to see if they can make the light behave as others have found on rechargeable.


----------



## 7hns (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



SuperTrouper said:


> I tried max mode using a few AW IMR 16340s (550mAh) and black AW 16340s 750mAh. I've had all of these cells for a number of years now so if there are new versions out these findings may not apply however I tried the max mode and on all of these rechargeable the turbo dropped from max to about the low mode (12 lumens) after 30-50 seconds.
> 
> Using a primary CR123 the light behaves exactly as it has on paper (max to about 300lm after 1.5mins) which I find quite odd. It's possibly my older RCR cells can't keep up with the current drain I suppose, I've ordered some Olight 16340s (650mAh) to see if they can make the light behave as others have found on rechargeable.



I'm seeing something similar and just as concerning. I'm on a AW Protected ICR 123 750mAh in a brand new S Mini. I'm using my phones lux meter so probably not perfect but from about 5.5 ft away, going to turbo aimed at the sensor is about 1200 lux. Within a few seconds (<10), it drops very noticeably and the reading is about 150 lux. Is Olight on these boards to assist? I also have an S1R and have the customized RCR from that. It is 3.7v 550mAh RCR123A. Any harm in me trying that one on the S Mini?

EDIT: and yet now, its not doing this immediate and blatant step down. Been running for a minute so far. Maybe its only the high voltage from fresh charge. Definitely a graduate step down now. After about a minute, 850. Stepping down about 10 lux every few seconds.
EDIT2: 22 minutes later, about 440 lux at the same distance.
EDIT3: 39 minutes since start, was holding strong in the mid-high 400s. During this test, it dropped to about 130.
EDIT4: 46 minutes since start, dips to about 20 lux.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Looks like the new Olight 650mAh are capable of supporting the full burst duration on turbo. No massive step down visible.


----------



## hassiman (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*

Go the minis batons have a magnetic tail cap?


----------



## Ryp (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



hassiman said:


> Go the minis batons have a magnetic tail cap?



Nope.


----------



## tett (Jan 12, 2017)

Here is my first post!

Just got a new S mini and love it. Only thing I didn’t like was that there was no convenient lanyard attachment and that the light did not come with a lanyard. I saw where some people attached a lanyard to the existing clip holes near the lens but to me the lanyard needs to be attached near or on the tail cap. Makes more sense and easier to handle.

So, I added a hole to the clip near the clip's end. Works great! Sorry I only have a Nitecore lanyard to use. I think Olight should consider this mod for future lights.

Be warned. The clip is very hard and carbide drills at slow speed are needed. Don't try this mod with regular drill bits.

Cheers,

tett


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 13, 2017)

I now have 2 of the ss lights and both are noticeably different colors. One is darker grey like advertised but the other one is noticeably lighter colored. Also, the blue bezel and switch surround on one light is "splotchy" and missing the blue color in small spots


----------



## Deadbird (Jan 14, 2017)

firsttothescene said:


> I now have 2 of the ss lights and both are noticeably different colors. One is darker grey like advertised but the other one is noticeably lighter colored. Also, the blue bezel and switch surround on one light is "splotchy" and missing the blue color in small spots



While looking around at the various pictures available, I was concerned about just that. After receiving mine in the mail (after a brief winter weather related delay), I couldn't be happier. The PVD coating is even and rich. I picked mine up from over at BatteryJunction, where they show several product pictures, some showing more of a gun-metal hue, with others seeming closer to a silver/raw steel color. I hoped it to be the former, and I wasn't disappointed.

One thing to note is the PVD process itself. Much like the rainbow titanium, not one will be the same. While I'm very pleased with the coloration of mine, I should probably note that the blue bezel ring and ring around the push-button are more of a midnight blue than the typical cobalt blue.

I suppose it depends on expectations, but the lighter color could turn out to be an unforeseen bonus (minus the mentioned blotches)? Did you make sure the blemishes aren't just on top of the finish? I don't doubt your claim (as I have no reason to), but if its truly a manufacturing flaw, I hear Olight has top notch customer service. Keep us posted, should you decide to contact the manufacturer or merchant.

PS: I'm a "NOOB" poster, but a long time reader. Thank you all for bringing such a wealth of information to the table for our consumption and enjoyment!


----------



## Deadbird (Jan 14, 2017)

"Here is my first post!"

Welcome to the club, as I just posted mine a moment ago too. 
:welcome:

"I think Olight should consider this mod for future lights."

I agree, and thanks for sharing. I was in the process of attempting to figure out a way to have a tailcap mount (or close to), and you just saved the day! Bravo, good sir; bravo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ehran (Jan 16, 2017)

Olightworld said:


> Something for us to consider in the future.



I was excited to get my Olight S Minis which resulted in me reading this entire thread while I waited on arrival. I received my Rainbow Ti and Rose Gold Cu yesterday. It seems to me this thread focuses on three main topics of debate. The UI, the LED, and the clip. I don't use a clip to carry, so the only thing of note for me is that removing the clip from my PVD Ti light scratched the finish. Unfortunate yet acceptable for me, but not good for resale later if I ever decide to give it up. I am not deep enough into the flashlight world to comment on the LED over others here, except I am happy with the decision to release two temps even if they aren't each available in every metal.

Now, to the UI. I would consider this a simple function button light with only 5 modes of light available. Given the access to only 5 modes, I think the UI could be more appropriately a direct access UI and memory is not warranted. Momentary moonlight consuming only 0.5 lm would not be a problem to power consumption imo and would not likely consume enough more power than a lighted button to worry about, though I agree that a more complex lockout would be safer. I'm not really concerned with battery drain form the very efficient moonlight mode for a short time now and then. I am posting publicly for member feedback and because I know Olightworld is likely to see the comment since I cheated and replied to their post. 

My solution: 5 modes direct access UI
From off
Long press and hold to activate lockout 
Long Press and release to activate moonlight
Short Single Press to activate low power
Double click to activate medium power
Triple click to activate high power
Double click and hold to activate strobe

From on
Long press to activate moonlight
Short single press to turn directly off from any mode
Double click to activate medium power
Triple click to activate high power
Double click and hold to activate strobe

Result, every mode is directly accessible from the off position. We usually know what mode we would like to get to before we ever turn the light on anyway. No need for memory function or hold to cycle and time release to your desired mode. I usually have to cycle one time through just to see what mode is active anyway then hope I catch the desired mode on the second cycle which doesn't always happen. The only mode not directly switchable when the light was already on would be low power. It would remain important to maintain the simplest off command from any mode. I suppose high and strobe commands could be switched, but the way I wrote it in would mean one click for low, two for medium and three for high. 

So how about it guys, any thoughts on this?


----------



## Deadbird (Jan 16, 2017)

I like it. As it is, cycling through the various outputs is a bit annoying. I find myself having to cover the light, when I don't want to light up the world with high, just to get back to a lower output. I've found myself switching up from moonlight, but it's a little time cosuming, for when you just want to do a quick task. The only problem I see with your (simple, yet smart) solution is getting back to low from ON, as you mention. 

Once you get accustomed to the current UI, it's not too bad. My preference would be to just take high/turbo off the cycle, leaving it to double click only and leaving the moonlight like it is. I'd also prefer the memory mode to go bye-bye. A single press should enter low. Hold to cycle between low & med only, or to cycle up from moonlight. Hold for moonlight from off. Double press for turbo/high from off or on. It's not as simple as yours, but it seems like less to remember, somehow? :thinking:

(Leaving lockout, timers, strobe, and single presses the way they are.)


----------



## Ehran (Jan 16, 2017)

Deadbird said:


> I like it. As it is, cycling through the various outputs is a bit annoying. I find myself having to cover the light, when I don't want to light up the world with high, just to get back to a lower output. I've found myself switching up from moonlight, but it's a little time cosuming, for when you just want to do a quick task. The only problem I see with your (simple, yet smart) solution is getting back to low from ON, as you mention.
> 
> Once you get accustomed to the current UI, it's not too bad. My preference would be to just take high/turbo off the cycle, leaving it to double click only and leaving the moonlight like it is. I'd also prefer the memory mode to go bye-bye. A single press should enter low. Hold to cycle between low & med only, or to cycle up from moonlight. Hold for moonlight from off. Double press for turbo/high from off or on. It's not as simple as yours, but it seems like less to remember, somehow? :thinking:
> 
> (Leaving lockout, timers, and single presses the way they are.)



Thanks for considering it!

Yes, my system would sacrifice the timer for individual selection or require a more complex click pattern to access it. The timer is not something I think I will use, though the function is new to me so time will tell. To get back to low, it would be two single clicks. Would still be a fast operation. Lockout wouldn't change. Triple click and hold could be used for timer if it is a well loved feature.


----------



## curry__muncha (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



SuperTrouper said:


> I tried max mode using a few AW IMR 16340s (550mAh) and black AW 16340s 750mAh. I've had all of these cells for a number of years now so if there are new versions out these findings may not apply however I tried the max mode and on all of these rechargeable the turbo dropped from max to about the low mode (12 lumens) after 30-50 seconds.
> 
> Using a primary CR123 the light behaves exactly as it has on paper (max to about 300lm after 1.5mins) which I find quite odd. It's possibly my older RCR cells can't keep up with the current drain I suppose, I've ordered some Olight 16340s (650mAh) to see if they can make the light behave as others have found on rechargeable.



I had a similar issue =[

Last night I was using my light. For the first half hour it would access high mode without any problem, after that it wouldn't go into high mode no matter what I tried. All other modes worked fine but it was like high mode didn't even exist, it would just cycle through med and low.

I'm using AW ICR 123's so current supply shouldn't be an issue. And these cells would output high mode until the last drop previously and also on my S1 Baton without any issues.

I've only had the light for a week so will keep you guys posted if it happens again.


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ehran said:


> So how about it guys, any thoughts on this?


Sounds like you would like an HDS light as that is somewhat closer to the UI of HDS. For Olight though, I do not like that UI. Each manufacturer has their UI and I actually like the UI that Olight uses for their lights. What I would change is to have the S Mini have a UI like the H1 Nova, having access to high before the drop down on Turbo and being able to double click to toggle between Turbo and the previously used mode. I would not like not being able to have access to low when the light is turned on. And for lights/headlamps that are geared more towards the general public than an HDS, I feel this type of UI complicates things and might turn people off to it and lead them to purchase something else, especially since there are differences (albeit slight) in shortcuts when the light is both on and off.


----------



## Deadbird (Jan 17, 2017)

moshow9 said:


> "having access to high before the drop down on Turbo"
> 
> That WOULD be nice!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ehran (Jan 17, 2017)

moshow9 said:


> Sounds like you would like an HDS light as that is somewhat closer to the UI of HDS. For Olight though, I do not like that UI. Each manufacturer has their UI and I actually like the UI that Olight uses for their lights. What I would change is to have the S Mini have a UI like the H1 Nova, having access to high before the drop down on Turbo and being able to double click to toggle between Turbo and the previously used mode. I would not like not being able to have access to low when the light is turned on. And for lights/headlamps that are geared more towards the general public than an HDS, I feel this type of UI complicates things and might turn people off to it and lead them to purchase something else, especially since there are differences (albeit slight) in shortcuts when the light is both on and off.



Is there an HDS light in particular that uses an interface similar to what I described? I can't find anything like it in their EDC section which is what the olight s mini would be I think. I think the general public would benefit most from a simple system like I described with all main modes being available as a simple one click two click three click system. Olight is one of the more reasonably priced offering and is likely to garner interest from first time buyers. From medium for example access to low would be faster with two single clicks than a cycle through with a long press. Both low and moonlight would be more available in the UI I described IMO. The current UI is certainly more complex AND more variable between on and off controls. Press and hold to cycle when the light is on is very clunky in real use for me and requires both thought, time and timing that is not needed imo. 

I can understand that people who are already olight users might not want the UI to change from what they know though. I think if a company produces different kinds of lights with different capabilities it is inherent that the same exact UI isn't going to be best for every light in the fleet. Something with few modes like this is made difficult to use by a cycling UI. This is the same reason twistys are unfortunate. Here you have a button light capable of direct access and you put an interface on it that copies a twisty for the most part. 

Accidentally cycling right past your intended mode doesn't bother you? Having to access multiple modes without need doesn't both you? It seems very clunky and cheap to me. Access to high would be good I think.


----------



## emarkd (Jan 17, 2017)

All HDS lights have basically the same interface and its very programmable and flexible, but the basic layout is a 4-mode light with only one mode available from off (not counting the secondary momentary). Then once the light is on, you can access the other three modes using these inputs -- double-click, triple-click, click-press-hold. Long-press while on also functions to access the click-press-hold mode in a momentary fashion. The actual function of each of those 4 modes is fully up to the individual user to program how they wish.

It sounds really complicated but its actually quite natural when you're actually holding the light. 

Your proposed UI sounds more like Zebralight to me, and if I'm honest I think Zebralight's is better than yours. Zebralights have 3 primary modes (ignoring sub-modes for now) and those modes can be accessed from either "direction" from off. From off, press-n-hold the button to cycle through the modes starting in low, so it goes low > mid > high over and over as long as you hold. Release in the mode you want. OR from off, you can single-click to high, double-click to mid, triple-click to...well, strobe. But it used to be low before strobe was added to the lights.

Honestly though, Olight's UI is really pretty great. From off, its got instant access to low and instant access to high. Or you just press-n-hold to flip through the modes until you find what you want.

But hey, if you really think your UI is better then make it. You can write it for amtel avr and flash it to any number of "hobbyist" drivers available from the common sources. There's a whole world of hobbyist firmwares out there. Your addition would be very welcome


----------



## Ehran (Jan 17, 2017)

emarkd said:


> All HDS lights have basically the same interface and its very programmable and flexible, but the basic layout is a 4-mode light with only one mode available from off (not counting the secondary momentary). Then once the light is on, you can access the other three modes using these inputs -- double-click, triple-click, click-press-hold. Long-press while on also functions to access the click-press-hold mode in a momentary fashion. The actual function of each of those 4 modes is fully up to the individual user to program how they wish.
> 
> It sounds really complicated but its actually quite natural when you're actually holding the light.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Did not mean to derail the thread. I'm sure my UI is too basic to be original. I like Olights UI in the S1R and the M1X I have. I suppose my point is that the cycle UI seems misplaced in the s mini basic 5 mode light covering only three of the modes one of which is accessible by double clicking. You end up with a cycle mode which only functions to reach two modes that are not accessible any other way. Last memory vs selectable memory seems a step back to me as many others here and I was just trying to figure out how to *light two tents with one lamp* (hopefully this is original because I just made it up.) I also like the Zebralight UI including the 2 mode settings and understand why that UI would have a scroll.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ehran said:


> Now, to the UI. I would consider this a simple function button light with only 5 modes of light available. Given the access to only 5 modes, I think the UI could be more appropriately a direct access UI and memory is not warranted. Momentary moonlight consuming only 0.5 lm would not be a problem to power consumption imo and would not likely consume enough more power than a lighted button to worry about, though I agree that a more complex lockout would be safer. I'm not really concerned with battery drain form the very efficient moonlight mode for a short time now and then. I am posting publicly for member feedback and because I know Olightworld is likely to see the comment since I cheated and replied to their post.
> 
> My solution: 5 modes direct access UI
> From off
> ...


You should look into Zebralight. 

UI from off
Long press: moonlight/low
Single click: High
Double click: Medium
Triple click: Strobe
Press and hold ramps between modes 

UI from on
Double click toggles between two modes in that subset (L1/L2, M1/M2, H1/H2)
Single click to turn off
Press and hold ramps between modes

There is more to them, but it allows easy access to low, medium, and high from off. I personally love the UI of Zebralights, with the Olights being a close second.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone using the imr 16340 designed for the s1r in the s mini?
I just received a couple and they do not seem to make much of a difference in this light output wise plus they are @ 6-7 mm longer than the olight rcr16340's.


----------



## emarkd (Jan 19, 2017)

It's a regulated light. A "stronger" cell won't make a difference.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 19, 2017)

emarkd said:


> It's a regulated light. A "stronger" cell won't make a difference.


Post #452 stated the imr cell was needed for "turbo".


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 6, 2017)

Received my stainless S Mini this morning. It is tiny. Makes m ZL SC5 and Sumwayman M11R appear huge. Great beam for short range work; certainly no thrower. Moonlight mode is +++. Tint is nice for a cool white...meaning white is what it is. Seems nice and solid. Very nicely finished.

Not sure that mine is going into Turbo at all on either a CR123a or AW RCR cell. Not noticing any obvious stepdown with the Mark I Eyeball. Sure gets hot after a couple of minutes, though. I do kinda question the need for 500 vs 300 lumens on a light that seems to me to be suited for short to modest ranges <50 ft. I'll take it out and about tonight through town & the woods and see what's what. 

Might have to snag a neutral white S-Mini, or are those just in TI? Nothing against titanium, but a bit pricey. Maybe an S1A copper, just for the AA Eneloop/L91/ 14500 compatibility.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Feb 6, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> Received my stainless S Mini this morning. It is tiny. Makes m ZL SC5 and Sumwayman M11R appear huge. Great beam for short range work; certainly no thrower. Moonlight mode is +++. Tint is nice for a cool white...meaning white is what it is. Seems nice and solid. Very nicely finished.
> 
> Not sure that mine is going into Turbo at all on either a CR123a or AW RCR cell. Not noticing any obvious stepdown with the Mark I Eyeball. Sure gets hot after a couple of minutes, though. I do kinda question the need for 500 vs 300 lumens on a light that seems to me to be suited for short to modest ranges <50 ft. I'll take it out and about tonight through town & the woods and see what's what.
> 
> Might have to snag a neutral white S-Mini, or are those just in TI? Nothing against titanium, but a bit pricey. Maybe an S1A copper, just for the AA Eneloop/L91/ 14500 compatibility.



Neutral white tint are only available with TI unfortunately. I would recommend the rainbow PVD. However, S1A is available with NW tint. That might be a better option with more battery options and better mode spacing.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 19, 2017)

Just ordered a Ti Mini and should have it before the end of the day.

I read this entire thread, but am still confused as to exactly what interface I'll be getting.

Does anyone have any instruction sheet they can post?


----------



## LeafSamurai (Feb 19, 2017)

this_is_nascar said:


> Just ordered a Ti Mini and should have it before the end of the day.
> 
> I read this entire thread, but am still confused as to exactly what interface I'll be getting.
> 
> Does anyone have any instruction sheet they can post?



There should be a sheet that comes with the light itself which will have the instructions. Bottom line, click the button to switch the light on. Press and hold down to change modes. Click the button again to turn the light off. Double click to turbo. Triple click for strobe. That's all there is to know.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 20, 2017)

I have all 8 S Mini's. The brass one is also neutral white. The UI is the same on all 8 of mine. The brass one is really nice it has the heft of the copper ones and patinas nicely.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 20, 2017)

LeafSamurai said:


> There should be a sheet that comes with the light itself which will have the instructions. Bottom line, click the button to switch the light on. Press and hold down to change modes. Click the button again to turn the light off. Double click to turbo. Triple click for strobe. That's all there is to know.


Thanks. Been carrying it today, loose in my front pocket, clipless.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 20, 2017)

CelticCross74 said:


> I have all 8 S Mini's. The brass one is also neutral white. The UI is the same on all 8 of mine. The brass one is really nice it has the heft of the copper ones and patinas nicely.


Brass and copper are too heavy for me.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 20, 2017)

alright well there are 3 titanium versions all of which are awesome and neutral white...yes they are pretty light...


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 20, 2017)

CelticCross74 said:


> alright well there are 3 titanium versions all of which are awesome and neutral white...yes they are pretty light...


I'm liking my brushed Ti version so far. Not sure how I want to EDC it going forward.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 20, 2017)

the S Mini must be the easiest to EDC LED light ever. There is a belt holster available for the S Mini I got one it is pretty cool so you have another option there. The holster also has a D ring at the top so you could even attach it to you key ring


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 21, 2017)

For the rainbow colored Mini, is that coloring throughout the TI or just a coating?


----------



## Ozythemandias (Feb 21, 2017)

this_is_nascar said:


> For the rainbow colored Mini, is that coloring throughout the TI or just a coating?



PVD Coating


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi, as newcomer in the forum this is my first comment here, thank you all for the extreme amount of useful information.

I have eight Olight flashlights, just received my stainless steel S mini as the nineth. Absolutely great light, however it caused some surprises to me. 



Name: it was supposed to be S mini SS, but what I got is SuS. Is this a different light, or just the product code changed from SS to SuS?
Finish: Based on the other PVD models I expected something more shiny. I like the way it is, but I wonder if this is that one, or Olight enriched the choices.
Rechargeable: I thought it would run longer on max, and I thought the step back would be smooth, gradual. It changed stepped back radically and instantly instead.

From Olight I'm used to get exactly what they specify, and it is the case now with the primary battery. I was just not much prepared for this step back after seconds on rechargeable. It is still kind of Rolls Royce of its kind, but using 16340 it is a 60 lumen Rolls Royce. If they made something like 200 as additional step, it could have been a 200 lm Rolls.

I also tried the light so that I put it on a cold surface. As soon as my hand did not isolate the cooling, it could stay on max, and produced the well known and beloved smooth, gradual lowering to about 2-300.


----------



## wweiss (Mar 23, 2017)

CelticCross74 said:


> alright well there are 3 titanium versions all of which are awesome and neutral white...yes they are pretty light...



Agreed:

Great beam spread & uniformity. Small enough to be used in gastro-endoscopy, packs much more punch and usefullness than expected. Run time on "medium" is unexpectedly long for a single rcr123. Titanium body is cool, retro-60's cool. Excellent perimeter awareness. I seem to be carrying this one every day - It may crawl into my poket on it's own, or I put it there without realizing it...


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

this_is_nascar said:


> Just ordered a Ti Mini and should have it before the end of the day.
> 
> I read this entire thread, but am still confused as to exactly what interface I'll be getting.
> 
> Does anyone have any instruction sheet they can post?



Hi there, I just received mine, I'm happy to tell some experiences about UI. I collect Baton lights since the first S10, it's fun to see how they make UI smarter and smarter.


What is memorized: my previous aquisition was an S2. That one excludes moonlight from memorization, S Mini remembers and recalls moonlight
Scrolling modes on press&hold: much faster
Standardization: now shortcut to hi and strob is done exacts same way when light is on or off.
Timer got a new gesture: double click and hold
Electronic lock: on steel version there isn't mechanical lock. Soft lock got improved, now when press while locked, it will temporarily go on in moonlight*.
Fade in and out: in high, getting in and out is not a sudden instant change rather a pleasant fading. Ergonomy is getting respected 
Step down: for S10R II I found that driving the light in high, it suddenly shuts down and lets user in the dark. This one is improved, it steps down one mode if the current one can not be maintained.
This is what I remember, there may be some more UI matters.

* Regarding soft lock, I had a funny story. I gave an S15 to a friend. The flashlight, by far the best one available that time, almost ended in the trashbin. She managed to lock it from that moment on she could not make it work any more. S Mini at least gives a sign of life when pressed while locked. 

Great little light, respect to designers.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes, at last I got what I expected and more. After several ucsuccessful tries with my existing Li-ion batteries I got an IMR that does not shut down after seconds of use, nor does it step down to medium. Now it is perfect, thank you Olight.

Utherwise if it is used as an EDC for real occasional needs, the Olight primary CR123 will last long. But who don't like to fiddle with a new light


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 6, 2017)

Decided to switch out the factory Silicone O-ring to a more durable Viton O-ring. While you may have different experience, I have no confidence in these clear Silicone O-ring as I've broken quite a few in the past when changing batteries (on other lights that uses these translucent O-rings).These Silicone O-ring has poor wear resistance... 






S Mini uses 1mm (CS) x 17mm (ID) O-ring, in case you are wondering...


----------



## bltkmt (Jul 21, 2017)

MattSPL said:


> I like the Smini UI, but agree a battery indicator under the switch like Armytek would be good.




Any type of battery indicator would have been appreciated. I love that Zebralights and Klarus lights have this.


----------



## donjoe (Aug 26, 2017)

emarkd said:


> I've only carried mine clipped, which means button pointed out since the clip doesn't rotate, but I've had a couple of accidental activations with mine.


Yep, that's what immediately jumped out at me: good idea locking that thing in place so we can form some tactile memory and find the button quickly and reliably every time we put our hands on the flashlight, but bad bad idea on the orientation. The button has no business facing the clip and becoming inaccessible, but it also has no business facing the wearer's _body_, which it can be pressed into in some situations, leading to unwanted activation. The right orientation for the button is 90 degrees from the clip, one side or the other, to minimize the chances of unwanted activation.

And another questionable design element on these newer S1/mini models: the timer feature, if I understand it correctly, only applies to the 3 main modes that can be cycled with a long-press. But the expected usage scenario most people (and reviewers) will talk about with this is turning it on temporarily at night and wanting it to turn off on its own after you go back to sleep. Well what mode do people use in that scenario? Moonlight! The timer should work primarily (if not exclusively) for moonlight mode, not the normal illumination modes! 




bltkmt said:


> Any type of battery indicator would have been appreciated. I love that Zebralights and Klarus lights have this.


They had the most important part of that - a low battery indication via red light in the switch - in the old S10/S20 models and they brought it back in the newer tailcap-rechargeable S1R/S2R, but it's not in the simple S1/S2 and apparently also not in the Smini.


----------



## camelight (Aug 26, 2017)

donjoe said:


> Yep, that's what immediately jumped out at me: good idea locking that thing in place so we can form some tactile memory and find the button quickly and reliably every time we put our hands on the flashlight, but bad bad idea on the orientation. The button has no business facing the clip and becoming inaccessible, but it also has no business facing the wearer's _body_, which it can be pressed into in some situations, leading to unwanted activation. The right orientation for the button is 90 degrees from the clip, one side or the other, to minimize the chances of unwanted activation.
> 
> And another questionable design element on these newer S1/mini models: the timer feature, if I understand it correctly, only applies to the 3 main modes that can be cycled with a long-press. But the expected usage scenario most people (and reviewers) will talk about with this is turning it on temporarily at night and wanting it to turn off on its own after you go back to sleep. Well what mode do people use in that scenario? Moonlight! The timer should work primarily (if not exclusively) for moonlight mode, not the normal illumination modes!
> 
> ...


My s mini dose have the timer on moonlight


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 26, 2017)

weird. I have all the S Mini's. All of them have the same UI. As for accidental activation the side switches on all my S Minis are firm enough that it would take a hard press for accidental activation. As for the above post about the O-rings on the S Mini's I 100% agree. I have lost 3 S Mini O rings while removing the battery. These cheap O rings came right off with the tail cap and I have not seen them since. As for the timer feature and mode memory all my S Mini's have mode memory save for firefly. Run times. I went out of my way to search out legitimate AW 16340's for all my S Mini's. Took a couple of days to find a legit source for them but did finally find one. All my S Mini's have AW 750mah protected button top cells in them that hold their charge better than any other 16340 I have ever used. I also must note that the Olight branded CR123 lithium cells that these lights come with are extremely good. I still have all the Olight CR123 cells these lights came with as thus far they out perform even the Energizer CR123's which I believe are 1550mah...


----------



## donjoe (Aug 29, 2017)

camelight said:


> My s mini dose have the timer on moonlight


That's why I said "if I understand it correctly" - none of the UI descriptions are ever as detailed as I'd like. 
Turns out my new S1 also has the timer in Moonlight, so they did think of the most probable use case after all.


----------



## elzilcho (Aug 30, 2017)

Does anyone have the SS version? It's hard to tell from some of the photos if it's polished or more matte.


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 6, 2017)

elzilcho said:


> Does anyone have the SS version? It's hard to tell from some of the photos if it's polished or more matte.


I have two of the SS ones and neither really looks like the one depicted on their website. Both are different colors; one is considerably lighter in color than the other. And both have some small imperfections in the finish. Also, I had returned a couple that had damaged looking bezels around the switch. (Additionally, the switch bezels varied from a shiny, uniform blue color to a dull splotchy blue).


----------



## andydviking (Feb 24, 2018)

rookiedaddy said:


> Decided to switch out the factory Silicone O-ring to a more durable Viton O-ring. While you may have different experience, I have no confidence in these clear Silicone O-ring as I've broken quite a few in the past when changing batteries (on other lights that uses these translucent O-rings).These Silicone O-ring has poor wear resistance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say thank you for this post and information. I used this to swap out my orings in mine and my girlfriend's s mini's.


----------



## hackito (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi. This is my first post and it's only to share a cheap and alternative way to get a lanyard on the S Mini without the pocket clip. It's just a simple split ring.


----------



## kreisl (Oct 8, 2020)

*Re: *new* Olight Smini*



kreisl said:


> does it have a magnet in tail ?
> 
> can it be USB recharged ?
> 
> no ? hmm.


I remember having had a discussion regarding the "tail magnet" of the Smini Ti but can't find the discussion, maybe it was on another forum. Users explained to me that my off the top of the head memory of the Smini was wrong and corrected me saying that the Smini does not have a magnet (while the Olight H1 Nova does). Both the *H1 Nova* and the *Smini Ti* do have a "black ring" in the tail cap, that's a fact!, i had remembered that fact correctly, which is why i had thought erroneously that the Smini had a magnetic tailcap too in the first place.

I've been using the Smini Ti as my primary EDC light since i got it 4.0 years ago, still running strong! But only today did i realize what the black non-magnetic ring is for. lol :laughing:

I put in a 16340 battery the wrong way, tried to turn on the light, and was shocked about my mistake  .. since i remembered ppl on the WWW claiming that the electronic reverse polarity protection (ERPP) on some Olight model wasn't reliable. And iirc, the documentation/manual/marketing never advertised that the Smini has ERPP (or can you find a quote?). Be it as it may, did i just test the ERPP and possibly ruin the light?

When i opened the tailcap, i realized that the falsely inserted 16340, its (-)pole, never made electrical contact with the titanium! Because of the black ring inside the cap. So even if the Smini has ERPP, it was not tested by this incident. I did not ruin the light through my mistake, what a relief. 

There you have it, long story short. The black ring in the Smini tailcap is not a magnet but functions as *mechanical reverse polarity protection* (MRPP). Most of you owners were probably aware of that, i really wasn't. Nobody told me. Olight didn't list it as feature. :shakehead
Back then I had thought that the black ring was useless, *gly, and poorly made (black foam? black soft plastic? black ****?), and i wanted to pull/peel it off. Am glad that i let it sit there, that i let :hahaha:it alone, unharmed, untouched.

Anyway, that's good news for Smini Ti owners: We doht need to be concerned about wrong polarity 16340 battery insertion, hooray! :twothumbs

Same goes for the H1 Nova apparently: a reviewer claims that the "foam donut" and the tail magnet are separate entities (so the black ring in the H1 Nova tailcap isn't a black magnetic ring either!). He doesn't sound too sure, though, also because the MRPP is nowhere mentioned by Olight company. But we can take the situation at face value: Both the H1 Nova and the Smini Ti seem to have MRPP through the black donut, great! And since MRPP is present, these Olights doht need to have ERPP in addition. (we're not sure if they have ERPP, are we? it's nowhere advertised as feature)

That makes me wonder why the folks at Zebralight couldn't add MRPP to my ZL AA flashlight. Actually, thinking about it now, i could try to add MRPP to that AA light myself, a nice mod. I just need to find a black plastic/foam donut and try to glue/tape it deep down there. ( EDIT1: done! :kiss: )

EDIT2: I checked. The pseudo-compressible black ring of the H1 Nova is very thin (low). It's not a "foam donut" but prolly made out of the same black plastic material as seen in the Smini Ti. The "problem" is the extremely tight clearance between the magnet and the donut, i measured 0.1-0.2mm, crazy. If your 16340 battery has a bulged out (-)pole and the magnet has moved out of its glued/fitted(?) position, then there could be electrical contact. So i modded the H1 Nova tailcap as well by adding another +0.25mm layer for a total of 0.35-0.45mm safety clearance:


----------

